# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Για την ασχήμια...

## absolutvodka

(οποιαδήποτε άποψη , κριτική , σχόλιο ή βρισίδι δεκτό )


Βλέπω το εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη πολύ άσχημο, αποκρουστικό, απαίσιο και σιχαμένο. Το έχω συνηθίσει πλέον μετά από τόσα χρόνια και δεν φρικάρω, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι το έχω αποδεχτεί κιόλας.
Ξέρω ότι αντικειμενικά δεν είμαι και η πιο άσχημη του κόσμου, εγώ όμως αισθάνομαι έτσι. Δηλαδή αν μου πεις ‘’αυτή είναι χειρότερη από εσένα’’ ούτε καν θα με αγγίξει , δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει που είμαι καλύτερη από κάποια άλλη. 
Με ενδιαφέρει το ότι αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στον εαυτό μου δεν μου αρέσει.
Γιατί δεν μου αρέσει? Χμ.. Γιατί δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο ωραίο, σε αυτό ας πούμε που πλασάρεται ως όμορφο και έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το μυαλό μου συνειδητοποιεί κι έχει φάει κόλλημα κιόλας! ότι είμαι ένα κωλόμπαζο που δεν αξίζω δεκάρα.
Δηλαδή , πώς φτάνει ένα μυαλό να βλέπει τον εαυτό του στον καθρέπτη και να μην του αρέσει?
Προφανώς, αν είχα αποδοχή από το αντίθετο φύλο, λογικά θα μου άρεσα κι εμένα έπειτα (?) Αναρωτιέμαι..... γιατί δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο ισχύει το αν εμείς πρώτα αποδεχομάστε τον εαυτό μας όπως είναι κι έπειτα μας αποδέχονται κάποιοι άλλοι (λέω κάποιοι γιατί φυσικά δεν μπορούν ποτέ να μας αποδεχτούν όλοι μα όλοι ή να αρέσουμε στους πάντες) ή το αντίθετο : ότι μας αποδέχονται οι άλλοι κι έπειτα εμείς αποκτούμε εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας και αυταρέσκεια..
Ίσως ισχύουν και τα δύο μαζί σε αλληλεπίδραση και ταυτόχρονα.
Από την άλλη, αν δεν είχα αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά είχα αποδοχή από το άλλο φύλο , η αυτοπεποίθηση θα αυξανόταν.
Αν είχα αυτοπεποίθηση έτσι όπως είμαι , αλλά δεν είχα αποδοχή , η αυτοπεποίθηση θα μειωνόταν.
Τώρα που δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση μα ούτε και αποδοχή , τι γίνεται?
Πέφτεις στα τάρταρα.

Κοίτα να δεις από αυτό τώρα τι έχω πάθει..

Λέω στον εαυτό μου: Καν’τα ρε ! Πήγαινε κάνε τατουάζ αφού το θες. Φόρα και κολάν αφού το θες.
Θα το κάνω το τατουάζ. Θα το φορέσω και το τζιν που τελικά νιώθω άνετα .
Αλλά στο τέλος θα μείνω με μια εικόνα που τελικά δεν με ικανοποιεί.

Που λες.. 
και θα γυρίσεις να μου πεις: καλά ρε, είσαι τόσο ηλίθια? Θες σώνει και καλά να γίνεις ωραία.. Κάτσε έτσι, ρε κοριτσί μου, και για όλους υπάρχει κάτι, σιγά! Απλώς να είσαι ο εαυτός σου.	
Σϊγα το πράγμα δηλαδή ρε βλαμένη, μήπως δεν υπάρχουν κι άλλες άσχημες που έχουν σχέσεις , μόνο εσύ είσαι? Τι θες δηλαδή, να είσαι σαν μοντέλο για να περνάς καλά?


‘’Να είμαι απλώς αυτό που είμαι’’................
Και όντως, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο να κάνω , εκτός από το να μείνω έτσι όπως είμαι. Παίρνω κι ένα ύφος αυτοπεποίθησης, παριστάνω ότι είμαι υπέροχα στους άλλους και όντως το χάφτουν κιόλας ότι νιώθω καλά με εμένα.
Γυρίζει ένας τύπος και μου ζητάει να βγούμε για καφέ (υποθετικά λέμε τώρα , αλλά οκ έχει συμβεί και κάποιες φορές). ‘Ντάξει! έχει δει τη μούρη μου με όλα της τα χάλια – παραβλέπει τα στραβά δόντια, τη μεγάλη μύτη- και νομίζει ότι έχω οκ σώμα.
Μπορώ τώρα εγώ να πάω με αυτόν να κάνω κάτι, που νομίζει ότι έχω ωραίο σώμα ενώ είναι σαπιόσωμα?!
Πώς θα αντιμετωπίσω την απογοητεύση του και την απόρριψη του, όταν καταλάβει τελικά ότι είμαι μπακατέλα και τελείως σάπια?
Και αφού ξέρω ότι ζητούσε ένα ωραίο σώμα το οποίο εγώ δεν το έχω, πώς θα πάω να σπάσω τα μούτρα μου οικειοθελώς , αλλά και γιατί να του σπαταλήσω εκείνου τον χρόνο του?

Λες ότι πρέπει να δοκιμάσω πολλές φορές κι ας σπάσω τα μούτρα μου κι ότι κάποιος θα βρεθεί τελικά που θα με αποδεχθεί και θα ταιριάζουμε.
Είναι σαν να σου λέω : Πέσε από τον δεύτερο όροφο που δεν είναι πολύ ψηλά, άρα έχεις πολλές πιθάνοτητες να μην πεθάνεις, μπορεί να σπάσεις όμως χέρια και πόδια –δεν πειράζει- σε λίγο καιρό θα είσαι καινούριος και πάλι , ίσως με κάποιες ουλές ή και κουσούρια- αλλά έχεις επίσης και πάρα πολλές πιθανότητες να πηδήξεις και να μην πάθεις απολύτως τίποτα!!!!
Το κάνεις? Δηλαδή με αυτήν την λογική , πηδάς τώρα από τον δεύτερο? Κι όχι μόνο μία φορά αλλά πολλές?

Θέλω να έχω σχέσεις με το άλλο φύλο . Δεν είναι επιλογή μου να μην έχω. Δεν έχω διαλέξει να γίνω καλόγρια.
Αλλά φοβάμαι να δοκιμάσω να το διεκδικήσω. Ξέρω ότι αυτό που έχω να δώσω δεν είναι αρκετό ούτε ‘’καλό πράμα’’ ούτε σε εμφάνιση αλλά ούτε και σαν προσωπικότητα.

Φοβάμαι την απόρριψη λόγω ασχήμιας. Το να με απορρίψει σαν χαρακτήρα , δεν θα μου κοστίσει καθόλου, αλλά το να με ακυρώσει μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν είμαι ωραία, το φοβάμαι και με πληγώνει βαθιά. Φοβάμαι τη διάλυση που θα νιώσω όταν θα εισπράξω αυτό που ήδη περίμενα.

Επίσης, σαν εικόνα του να κάνω κάτι με κάποιον μου φέρνει αηδία. Πραγματικά με θεωρώ αηδιαστική κι ακόμη κι αν αυτός ο κάποιος ήταν χαζός ή μεθυσμένος ή καθυστερημένος και δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα ή στην τελική δεν είχε πρόβλημα και πάλι εγώ δεν θα ένιωθα καθόλου άνετα ούτε θα απολάμβανα τίποτα.

Οπότε και φτάνω στο αδιέξοδο ‘’ δεν κάνω τίποτα και κάθομαι μόνη ενώ δεν το θέλω, προκειμένου να μην πληγωθώ χειρότερα’’.

Ή να πάρω μια βαθιά ανάσα και να ξεκινήσω τα πεσίματα απ’ τον δεύτερο μέχρι όσο αντέξω? Δεν ξέρω πόσες αντοχές έχω σαν άνθρωπος , δεν ξέρω πόσες απορρίψεις /χυλόπιτες ή κοροϊδίες ή άσχημα σχόλια θα μπορέσω να προσπεράσω μέχρι να διαλύσω..

Παράλληλα, δεν ξέρω και πόσο μπορώ να αντέξω χωρίς την ευχαρίστηση των σχέσεων με το άλλο φύλο. Να ζήσω , δηλαδή, μια ολόκληρη ζωή χωρίς την παραμικρή επαφή με το άλλο φύλο. Ούτε κι αυτό αντέχεται και δεν είναι ωραίο..

Και να ‘μαι εδώ σήμερα, 24 χρονών , με σκυμένο το κεφάλι , χωρίς καμία εμπειρία ή απόλαυση, να σκέφτομαι μόνο αν θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω κάτι ή όχι. 

Κάθομαι άπραγη τελικά κι έτσι περνάν τα χρόνια............

Κι έτσι όπως άσχημη είμαι εγώ, άσχημη είναι κι η ζωή μου .

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Ας το δούμε λίγο το ζήτημά σου. Σε χαρακτηρίζεις άσχημη. Με τι κριτήρια? Έγραψες με τα κριτήρια της εποχής και της μόδας. Οκ, αυτές αλλάζουν.
Αλλά καθώς νομίζω πως έτσι κι αλλιώς η εποχή που ζεις σε γενικότερο πλαίσιο δεν αλλάζει και πολύ, ας συζητήσουμε τα κριτήρια αυτά.
Λοιπόν, τα κριτήρια αυτά είναι πολύ υψηλά και δημιουργούν άγχος όταν προσπαθείς ατέλειωτα να τα πιάσεις. Οπότε μάλλον συγκρίνεσαι με μοντέλα
με τηλεμαιντανούς και με σταρς του σινεμά. Δεν είσαι, είσαι μια κοπέλα που δε ζει στο σέλιλοιντ αλλά στην πραγματικότητα. Είσαι αυτή που είσαι.
Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει πως αυτό που είσαι δε μπορεί να βελτιωθεί ώστε και η αυτοεικόνα σου να αλλάξει αλλά και οι σχέσεις σου με το άλλο φύλο
να αρχίσουν να αλλάζουν προς το επιθυμητό σου, δηλαδή να έχεις κάποια αποδοχή. Εν τω μεταξύ, γράφεις πως ήδη περιμένεις την απόρριψη.
Οκ, όταν περιμένεις την απόρριψη, πιθανότατα θα την φας, όχι σίγουρα, αλλά οι τύποι που ελκύονται από αυτό το "ζάρωμα" είναι ειδικοί τύποι. Και φυσικά
οι λιγότεροι.
Βλέποντας τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη, πού επικεντρώνεται αυτό που περιέγραψες ως ασχήμια? Σε ποια σου χαρακτηριστικά?
Στο πρόσωπο, στη μύτη σου, στο στόμα, στο δέρμα, στα μαλλιά, στα πόδια, στο στήθος, στους γλουτούς, τι δεν σου αρέσει?
Υπάρχει κάτι που σου αρέσει? Αποκλείεται να μην έχεις ούτε ένα χαρακτηριστικό που να μην μπορείς να διορθώσεις, φτιάξεις και αναδείξεις.
Έχεις κάνει κάτι για να αναδείξεις τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτά? Για παράδειγμα το σώμα σου? Το περιποιείσαι? Το δέρμα σου? Το φροντίζεις όσο μπορείς?
Και πάντα δε μιλάω για ψυχαναγκασμούς ή εμμονές με την τελειότητα, μιλάω για μία περιποίηση και φροντίδα σε λογική βάση, ίσως καθημερινή,
ίσως και μερικές μόνο φορές την εβδομάδα.
Αυτό που έχω να σου πω, είναι να εξετάσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά σου ένα ένα. Όχι τσουβαλιαστά, αλλά ξεχωριστά και μεμονωμένα.
Τα μαλλιά μου. Τι δε μου αρέσει σ'αυτά? Τι δε με φτιάχνει πρώτα εμένα? Μου ταιριάζουν στο σχήμα του προσώπου μου?
Το χρώμα, το κούρεμα, μου αρέσουν? Νιώθω ωραία με τα μαλλάκια μου ή τα μισώ? Αν τα μισώ, μπορώ να μου τα κάνω πιο αγαπητά?
Πώς? Μπορώ να πάρω ένα σαμπουάν με ωραίο άρωμα. Μπορώ να κάνω που και που μια homemade μάσκα. Μπορώ να βάζω λίγη σιλικόνη (κόσμο θα το καταντήσουμε
αλλά κοίτα, κάτι που έχεις ανάγκη, κάντο!). Μπορώ λοιπόν να πάω σε ένα κομμωτήριο, και να διαλέξω κάτι λίγο διαφορετικό απ'ό,τι με έχω συνηθίσει.
Και να ρωτήσω για παράδειγμα την/τον κομμωτή, τι ταιριάζει στο τετράγωνο πχ σχήμα προσώπου? Αν φοράς γυαλιά θα πρέπει κι αυτό να το συνυπολογίσεις.
Το χρώμα τους, το σχήμα τους, σου αρέσουν, σου ταιριάζουν? Και κάπως έτσι μπορείς να το κάνεις για όλα τα κομμάτια απ΄αυτό το σώμα που έχεις
και που δεν το αγαπάς. 
Ξέρεις, πολλές φορές λέμε κλισέ που κάπου διαβάσαμε, πχ αυτό για το πρέπει να σε αποδεχτείς και το σύμπαν θα σκύψει μπροστά σου, γιατί...δηλαδή, τι βλακείες!
Όχι. Αν κάποιες σου προσπάθειες δεν πάνε σε αυτό που θες, δηλαδή να κατευθύνεις λίγη ενέργεια εκεί, χρόνο και ασχολία, ίσως και ιδρώτα, δεν θα κατορθώσεις
να αντλήσεις ικανοποίηση απ΄το σώμα αυτό και το προσωπάκι σου.
Δε σου λέω πως οι πιθανότητες να σε αγαπήσει κάποιος έτσι είναι μηδαμινές. Σαφώς και μπορεί. Θέλω να μου πεις όμως πόσους ανθρώπους ξέρεις τριγύρω σου
που αγαπάνε με τρόπο που να μην είναι πρώτα επιδερμικός. Το εσωτερικό μετράει, αλλά και το εξωτερικό φανερώνει τι γίνεται στο εσωτερικό πολλές φορές.
Δηλαδή, παρατήρησε πώς αισθάνεσαι όταν είσαι άρρωστη. Δε θες ούτε τον ήλιο. Αυτό είναι και η κατάθλιψη, δε θες τον ήλιο, αποφεύγεις την κίνηση, μαζεύεσαι
και ζαρώνεις (δική μου περιγραφή, άλλος το νιώθει διαφορετικά). Για να θες τον ήλιο και να τον αποζητάς, να μη φοβάσαι κάτω απ' τη θέρμη του, να μην τρέμεις
το ξεγύμνωμα αυτό, γίνε ένας μικρός δημιουργός σου. Ανάπλασε αυτό που σου έχει δοθεί και έχεις συνηθίσει να βλέπεις ως άσχημο.
Και όταν αρχίσεις να βλέπεις μία εικόνα που σου αρέσει, αυτό θα αρχίσεις να το εκπέμπεις, και θα αλλάξει και η συμπεριφορά σου. Όχι ραγδαία, αλλά σταδιακά.

----------


## σοκολατα 14

Ειμαι 100% σιγουρη οτι αν σε εβλεπα δε θα ειχα την ιδια γνωμη με εσενα .
Το οτι μπορει να μην εισαι ακριβως οπως προβαλουν την ''ομορφια'' δε σημαινει πως εισαι ασχημη .
Καταρχας ασχημος ανθρωπος δεν υπαρχει ολοι εχουνε ομορφα στοιχεια πανω τους ,ΟΛΟΙ.
Αν εννοεις οτι δεν εισαι σαν τα μοντελα η τις τραγουδηστριες που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ομορφες ,ναι ωραια ας βγαλουν τους τονους πουδρας και αλλων καλλυντικων απο το προσωπο τους η και απο το σωμα τους γιατι κι εκει βαζουν μερικοι , τις πλαστικες και το phοtoshop να δουμε αν τοτε ειναι ομορφες , θα ειναι ? δε νομιζω , απλες γυναικες θα ειναι.
Και απο τα ναρκωτικα που παιρνουν μερικες φαντασου πως θα ειναι .
Δε νομιζω καποιος να σε απορριψει λογω ''ασχημιας'' αλλα λογω χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης .
Το να σε απορριψει καποιος απο χαρακτηρα θα επρεπε να σε ενοιαζε παρα πολυ ειναι το χειροτερο .
Αν σε απορριψει καποιος απο εμφανιση απλα δε θα του αξιζεις .
Και ναι πιστευω οτι πρωτα πρεπει να αποδεχτεις τον εαυτο σου και να αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση και μετα θα σε αποδεχτουν και οι αλλοι .
Αφου πιστευεις οτι εισαι ασχημη και σου εχει κολλησει η ιδεα αυτη λογικο να το βλεπεις μπροστα σου δηλαδη να βλεπεις οτι εισαι ασχημη .
Αν ενοιωθες ομορφη ακομη και με την ιδια εμφανιση που εχεις τωρα θα σε εβλεπες ομορφη γιατι το πιστευες .
Οι ανθρωποι εκτος απο εμφανιση ελκονται και απο ανθρωπους με αυτοπεποιθηση αυτο ακριβως σου λειπει εσενα .
Αληθεια η αυτοπεποιθηση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο .
Το να σε λενε οι αλλοι ομορφη δε νομιζω οτι θα σου ανεβασει την αυτοπεποιθηση γιατι αφου πιστευεις οτι εισαι ασχημη οταν καποιος σε αποκαλεσει ομορφη θα νομιζεις οτι δε το εννοει και απλα το λεει για να σε κοροιδεψει η θα το αρνεισαι οτι εισαι ομορφη .
Γιαυτο πρεπει να δεις εσυ πρωτα τον εαυτο σου ομορφο , αν εχεις κατι πανω σου που δε σου αρεσει μπορεις να το αλλαξεις , ακομη και παραμορφωμενο προσωπο να εχεις μπορεις να το αλλαξεις , ακομη και υπερβολικα παχουλη να εισαι μπορεις να το αλλαξεις .
Ολα στην εμφανιση μπορουν να αλλαχτουν .
Και να ξερεις οτι για να σε πλησιασει καποιος και να μεινει μαζι σου εκτος απο ομορφια χρειαζεσαι εναν καλο χαρακτηρα , να εισαι ο εαυτος σου αν καποιος σε πλησιασει .
Αλλα μη νομιζεις οτι θα καθοταν καποιος μαζι σου μονο απο την ομορφια , 
ναι αυτο ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που βλεπουμε σε καποιον αλλα οταν δουμε οτι δεν εχει και τοσο καλο χαρακτηρα κανεις δεν ειναι τοσο ηλιθιος ωστε να κατσει και αν υπαρχουν ατομα που ακομα καθονται απορω πραγματικα για το IQ τους .
Να θυμασαι παντως πως δεν εισαι ασχημη γιατι δεν υπαρχει ασχημος ανθρωπος κι οχι δεν εισαι εσυ η εξαιρεση .
Ασχημος ανθρωπος δεν υπαρχει , απεριποιητος ανθρωπος υπαρχει .

----------


## Miss Despoina

Αχ καλή μου πολύ λυπάμαι που νιώθεις έτσι..αλήθεια στο λέω..
Εγώ κάθε μέρα ανεξαρτήτως ώρας όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη φτύνομαι!μη γελάς αλήθεια σου γράφω..λέω πόσο ωραία είμαι και μετά μ'αρέσω ακόμα πιο πολύ και αρέσω κ περισσότερο στους άλλους γιατί η λάμψη είναι εμφανή!
Τώρα θα σκέφτεσαι γιατί στα γράφω αυτά..για να δειχτώ;όχι βεβαια!
Το ότι σκέφτομαι κ έχω αυτή την άποψη για τον εαυτό μου σημαίνει ότι είναι και η αντικειμενική;
Απλά εγώ βλέπω τον εαυτό μου έτσι...τον προσέχω...χρησιμοποιώ μαγικές κρέμες...μαγικά σέρουμ λάμψης...μαγικά λάδια για τα μαλλιά...κλπ....αν λοιπόν δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου η τεχνολογία έχει εξελιχτεί...
άλλαξε τον! και μην μου λες για ταττού και τέτοια..εγώ έχω 5 αλλά αυτό δεν σε ομορφαίνει απλά σε εκφράζει σε κάποια πράγματα.
αλλαγές κάνε αλλαγές μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου!!!!

----------


## Tomhet

> Τώρα θα σκέφτεσαι γιατί στα γράφω αυτά..για να δειχτώ;όχι βεβαια!





> ... αλλά πίστεψε με και κότερο έχω και cabrio έχω και σε μονοκατικοία ζω και παντρεμένη με γνωστό μοντέλο μεγάλων οίκων μόδας είμαι και πολλόι άνθρωποι εξαρτωνται απο εμένα (με την καλή έννοια) και δεν με θεωρούν περριτη .....


Τώρα το κείμενο μου ειναι μεγαλύτερο και περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον 10 χαρακτήρες.

----------


## kerasi

Απόλυτη βότκα, θεωρώ εύλογους τους προβληματισμούς, τα συναισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις σου. Πολύ λογικές δηλαδή οι σκέψεις σου. Η εμφάνιση διαδραματιζει βαρύνουσας σημασίας ρόλο οχι μόνο στα ερωτικά αλλα και γενικότερα. Έχουμε φτιαχτεί απ το εργοστάσιο να αντιδρούμε αντανακλαστικά στην εμφάνιση, να μας κάνει ένα συγκεκριμένο ''γκελ''. Το γεγονός οτι καθορίζεται γονιδιακά επομένως δε μπορείς να επέμβεις αποφασιστικά, δημιουργεί ενα αίσθημα αδικίας. Είναι κοινός τόπος οτι ακόμα και αντικειμενικά όμορφες γυναίκες, μοντέλα, σελέμπριτι κλπ διατηρούν ανασφάλειες, πόσο μάλλον μια κανονική ή ασχημη κοπέλα. Πιστεύω ομως οτι το γενεσιουργό πρόβλημα δεν είναι η εμφάνιση, την οποια βεβαίως θα σου πρότεινα να βελτιώσεις οσο γίνεται.

----------


## marian_m

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## unlucky

> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


χαχαχαχα! λες?

----------


## unlucky

> Αχ καλή μου πολύ λυπάμαι που νιώθεις έτσι..αλήθεια στο λέω..
> Εγώ κάθε μέρα ανεξαρτήτως ώρας όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη φτύνομαι!μη γελάς αλήθεια σου γράφω..λέω πόσο ωραία είμαι και μετά μ'αρέσω ακόμα πιο πολύ και αρέσω κ περισσότερο στους άλλους γιατί η λάμψη είναι εμφανή!
> Τώρα θα σκέφτεσαι γιατί στα γράφω αυτά..για να δειχτώ;όχι βεβαια!
> Το ότι σκέφτομαι κ έχω αυτή την άποψη για τον εαυτό μου σημαίνει ότι είναι και η αντικειμενική;
> Απλά εγώ βλέπω τον εαυτό μου έτσι...τον προσέχω...χρησιμοποιώ μαγικές κρέμες...μαγικά σέρουμ λάμψης...μαγικά λάδια για τα μαλλιά...κλπ....αν λοιπόν δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου η τεχνολογία έχει εξελιχτεί...
> άλλαξε τον! και μην μου λες για ταττού και τέτοια..εγώ έχω 5 αλλά αυτό δεν σε ομορφαίνει απλά σε εκφράζει σε κάποια πράγματα.
> αλλαγές κάνε αλλαγές μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου!!!!


συγνωμη despoina αλλα αυτό που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο ως αντιδραση σε αυτά που εγραψες είναι tragic...την ιστορια με τον ναρκισσο ελπιζω να την εχεις ακουστα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω συναντησα στη ζωη μου μοντελα που πιστευα οτι ηταν καλυτερα απο μενα κ τελικα διαπιστοσα οτι εκαναν τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να με κανουν να αλαξω γνωμη πρωτα αποφασισαν μονοι τους οτι ζουν μια ζωη μαυρη κ δε φτανει που δεν ακουγαν τιποτα καθε φορα που προσπαθουσα να τους αποδειξω οτι το πραγμα δεν ειναι ετσι *μου ελεγαν οτι τους πριζω*  κ απο πανω εγω τελικα αδιαφορισα (λες κ θα καθομουν να τα βαψω μαυρα επιδη οι ιδιοι αποφασισαν να κανουν τη ζωη τους ανυποφορη )

----------


## marian_m

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## absolutvodka

Γεια Confide  :Smile: 
Όλες αυτές τις περιποιήσεις που λες, τις κάνω στο σημείο που μου επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μου . Κάνω ότι κάνει και μια καθημερινή κοπέλα, απλά το πρόβλημα που σου περιγράφω δεν είναι τόσο επιφανειακό, όσο κι αν φαίνεται έτσι.
Δεν είμαι παρατημένη ή βρωμιάρα ή ξεμαλλιασμένη ξέρω 'γω αλλά μερικά πράγματα δεν βελτιώνονται παρά μόνο με πλαστικές -τις οποίες δεν έχω οικονομική δυνατότητα να τις κάνω , διαφορετικά θα είχα πάει σούμπιτη. Και δεν συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με την πιο ωραία γυναίκα του πλανήτη αλλά με κάθε καθημερινή κοπέλα. Εγώ είμαι αντικειμενικά πιο κάτω από την κάθεμια .
Αυτό που λες ''Το εσωτερικό μετράει, αλλά και το εξωτερικό φανερώνει τι γίνεται στο εσωτερικό πολλές φορές'' είναι πολύ μεγάλο κλειδί! Δηλαδή εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι το εξωτερικό δεν ταιριάζει με το εσωτερικό.
Πιστεύω μόνο ένας τρανςτζεντερ θα μπορούσε να το καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτό. Νιώθω δηλαδή σαν χωμένη σε ένα σώμα που δεν με βοηθάει να εκφράσω τον χαρακτήρα μου και την προσωπικότητα μου , που δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει, όπως ακριβώς νιώθει κι ένας άνθρωπος γεννημένος άντρας στο σώμα, που μέσα του νιώθει γυναίκα και γι' αυτό το λόγο πηγαίνει και αλλάζει φύλο.
Δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω καλύτερα...
Όχι, γυαλιά δεν φοράω και δεν μου αρέσει τίποτα απολύτως επάνω μου.

----------


## absolutvodka

> Ειμαι 100% σιγουρη οτι αν σε εβλεπα δε θα ειχα την ιδια γνωμη με εσενα .
> Το οτι μπορει να μην εισαι ακριβως οπως προβαλουν την ''ομορφια'' δε σημαινει πως εισαι ασχημη .
> Καταρχας ασχημος ανθρωπος δεν υπαρχει ολοι εχουνε ομορφα στοιχεια πανω τους ,ΟΛΟΙ.
> Αν εννοεις οτι δεν εισαι σαν τα μοντελα η τις τραγουδηστριες που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ομορφες ,ναι ωραια ας βγαλουν τους τονους πουδρας και αλλων καλλυντικων απο το προσωπο τους η και απο το σωμα τους γιατι κι εκει βαζουν μερικοι , τις πλαστικες και το phοtoshop να δουμε αν τοτε ειναι ομορφες , θα ειναι ? δε νομιζω , απλες γυναικες θα ειναι.
> Και απο τα ναρκωτικα που παιρνουν μερικες φαντασου πως θα ειναι .
> Δε νομιζω καποιος να σε απορριψει λογω ''ασχημιας'' αλλα λογω χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης .
> Το να σε απορριψει καποιος απο χαρακτηρα θα επρεπε να σε ενοιαζε παρα πολυ ειναι το χειροτερο .
> Αν σε απορριψει καποιος απο εμφανιση απλα δε θα του αξιζεις .
> Και ναι πιστευω οτι πρωτα πρεπει να αποδεχτεις τον εαυτο σου και να αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση και μετα θα σε αποδεχτουν και οι αλλοι .
> ...


Σοκολάτα μου γράφεις πολύ όμορφα και δεν ξέρω.. μου εκπέμπεις κάτι γλυκό και ήρεμο  :Smile: 
Κοίτα, για εμένα δεν είναι χειρότερο να με απορρίψει κάποιος - όχι μόνο άντρας αλλά και φίλος- λόγω χαρακτήρα γιατί όταν πας να συνδεθείς με έναν άνθρωπο για οποιαδήποτε σχέση ο χαρακτήρας και η προσωπικότητα είναι τελικά το ζουμί. Δεν ενώνουμε το ''είναι'' μας με τους άλλους? Όχι μόνο τα σώματα μας! Άρα αν ο οποισδήποτε με απορρίπτει λόγω χαρακτήρα , δεν με πειράζει αυτό καθώς κι εγώ απορρίπτω λόγω χαρακτήρα ανθρώπους από την ζωή μου . Σημαίνει απλώς ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε βρε αδερφέ, ότι έχουμε αντίθετες απόψεις, ότι δεν μπορούμε να ανεχτούμε ο ένας τον άλλον, ότι οι σκέψεις μας βαδίζουν τελείως άλλα μονοπάτια. Αυτό είναι δεκτό.
Αλλά σκέψου τώρα ότι κάποιος δεν θέλει ούτε καν να με γνωρίσει καλύτερα μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν του αρέσω εμφανισιακά. Δεν κάθεται να με γνωρίσει ούτε καν επειδή δεν τον εκλύω και δεν μπορώ να τον αναγκάσω να το κάνει, είναι λογικό , το καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## absolutvodka

> Αχ καλή μου πολύ λυπάμαι που νιώθεις έτσι..αλήθεια στο λέω..
> Εγώ κάθε μέρα ανεξαρτήτως ώρας όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη φτύνομαι!μη γελάς αλήθεια σου γράφω..λέω πόσο ωραία είμαι και μετά μ'αρέσω ακόμα πιο πολύ και αρέσω κ περισσότερο στους άλλους γιατί η λάμψη είναι εμφανή!
> Τώρα θα σκέφτεσαι γιατί στα γράφω αυτά..για να δειχτώ;όχι βεβαια!
> Το ότι σκέφτομαι κ έχω αυτή την άποψη για τον εαυτό μου σημαίνει ότι είναι και η αντικειμενική;
> Απλά εγώ βλέπω τον εαυτό μου έτσι...τον προσέχω...χρησιμοποιώ μαγικές κρέμες...μαγικά σέρουμ λάμψης...μαγικά λάδια για τα μαλλιά...κλπ....αν λοιπόν δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου η τεχνολογία έχει εξελιχτεί...
> άλλαξε τον! και μην μου λες για ταττού και τέτοια..εγώ έχω 5 αλλά αυτό δεν σε ομορφαίνει απλά σε εκφράζει σε κάποια πράγματα.
> αλλαγές κάνε αλλαγές μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου!!!!


Α ρε Δεσποινιώ!!! Μακάρι να ήμουν σαν εσένα, γυναικάρα με τα όλα της!!! χαχα Μακάρι να είχα τον αέρα σου !!! Θεά  :Embarrassment:  !!

----------


## absolutvodka

Παράθεση Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από marian_m Εμφάνιση Μηνύματος
Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι η absolutvodka είναι άντρας, μισογύνης που τριγυρίζει μέσα στο φόρουμ και σας δουλεύει κανονικά;
Επειδή είμαι καχύποπτη;
χαχαχαχα! λες?

'Ντάξει ρε κορίτσια, δηλαδή τι να πω.. Γέλασα κι εγώ με την ιδέα ότι είμαι ένας άντρας που κάθεται και γράφει αυτά..
Μισογύνης και καλά ,ό,τι τι? Ότι με αυτά που γράφω ακυρώνω τις άσχημες γυναίκες ή προσπαθώ να ρίξω την αυτοπεποίθηση των γυναικών? 
Εϊναι προσωπικό αυτό, δεν κοροϊδεύω τις άλλες κοπέλες, καθαρά και μόνο για τον εαυτό μου τα σκέφτομαι αυτά.

Όντως υπάρχει καχυποψία σε αυτό το φόρουμ, την έχω αντιμετωπίσει κι άλλες φορές.
τι να κάνω? Φαίνονται υπερβολικά τα όσα γράφω? Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να στηριχθείς στα δεδομένα που σου δίνω, από εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## σοκολατα 14

> Σοκολάτα μου γράφεις πολύ όμορφα και δεν ξέρω.. μου εκπέμπεις κάτι γλυκό και ήρεμο 
> Κοίτα, για εμένα δεν είναι χειρότερο να με απορρίψει κάποιος - όχι μόνο άντρας αλλά και φίλος- λόγω χαρακτήρα γιατί όταν πας να συνδεθείς με έναν άνθρωπο για οποιαδήποτε σχέση ο χαρακτήρας και η προσωπικότητα είναι τελικά το ζουμί. Δεν ενώνουμε το ''είναι'' μας με τους άλλους? Όχι μόνο τα σώματα μας! Άρα αν ο οποισδήποτε με απορρίπτει λόγω χαρακτήρα , δεν με πειράζει αυτό καθώς κι εγώ απορρίπτω λόγω χαρακτήρα ανθρώπους από την ζωή μου . Σημαίνει απλώς ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε βρε αδερφέ, ότι έχουμε αντίθετες απόψεις, ότι δεν μπορούμε να ανεχτούμε ο ένας τον άλλον, ότι οι σκέψεις μας βαδίζουν τελείως άλλα μονοπάτια. Αυτό είναι δεκτό.
> Αλλά σκέψου τώρα ότι κάποιος δεν θέλει ούτε καν να με γνωρίσει καλύτερα μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν του αρέσω εμφανισιακά. Δεν κάθεται να με γνωρίσει ούτε καν επειδή δεν τον εκλύω και δεν μπορώ να τον αναγκάσω να το κάνει, είναι λογικό , το καταλαβαίνω...



Αν εχεις κατι πανω σου το οποιο χρειαζεται πλαστικη επεμβαση και δεν εχεις τα χρηματα γιατι ετσι εχω καταλαβει , αν εχω καταλαβει λαθος συγνωμη τοτε .
Αν αυτο ισχυει δε πειραζει θα πρεπει να το δεχτεις ειναι κομματι του εαυτου σου .
Εσυ εισαι η ψυχη που βρισκεται στην εμφανιση που εχεις , η εμφανιση ειναι μονο μια εικονα .
Η πραγματικη ομορφια σου ειναι στον χαρακτηρα σου κι αν ειναι καλος και ευγενικος τοτε εισαι πολυ ομορφη .
Δε νομιζω οτι φταιει η εμφανιση αν καποιος δε σε πλησιαζει για φιλη η για συντροφο , ενταξει μερικοι ισως το κανουν αλλα δε θα κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου γιαυτο .
Επειδη υπαρχουνε κομπλεξικοι θα κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου ? 
Πιστευω φταιει η χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση , αν δειξεις πραγματικη αυτοπεποιθηση οι αλλοι θα σε βλεπουν ποιο ελκυστικη .
Εσυ μαθε πρωτα να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου μην εξαρταται η αυτοπεποιθηση σου απο τους να εξαρταται μονο απο εσενα .
Καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να ειναι δυσκολο γιατι κι εγω με θεωρω ασχημη ουτε εμενα πλησιαζουν ατομα , οσο για αγορι να με πλησιαζε μου φαινεται σαν αστειο .
Ομως υπαρχει ενα ατομο που με συμπαθει για τον χαρακτηρα μου , εκει ειναι ομορφια , στον χαρακτηρα.
Καποια στιγμη της ζωης θα βρεθει εστω κι ενα ατομο ,γιατι δυστυχως λιγα ατομα εκτιμουν τον χαρακτηρα , που θα εκτιμισει τον χαρακτηρα σου περισσοτερο .
Αρκει να προσπαθησεις να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και εγω προσπαθω να εχω .

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> (οποιαδήποτε άποψη , κριτική , σχόλιο ή βρισίδι δεκτό )
> 
> 
> Βλέπω το εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη πολύ άσχημο, αποκρουστικό, απαίσιο και σιχαμένο. Το έχω συνηθίσει πλέον μετά από τόσα χρόνια και δεν φρικάρω, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι το έχω αποδεχτεί κιόλας.
> Ξέρω ότι αντικειμενικά δεν είμαι και η πιο άσχημη του κόσμου, εγώ όμως αισθάνομαι έτσι. Δηλαδή αν μου πεις ‘’αυτή είναι χειρότερη από εσένα’’ ούτε καν θα με αγγίξει , δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει που είμαι καλύτερη από κάποια άλλη. 
> Με ενδιαφέρει το ότι αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στον εαυτό μου δεν μου αρέσει.
> Γιατί δεν μου αρέσει? Χμ.. Γιατί δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο ωραίο, σε αυτό ας πούμε που πλασάρεται ως όμορφο και έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το μυαλό μου συνειδητοποιεί κι έχει φάει κόλλημα κιόλας! ότι είμαι ένα κωλόμπαζο που δεν αξίζω δεκάρα.
> ...


Όλη η σκέψη σου είναι λάθος.Διέγραψε αυτό το μήνυμα όχι από δω, από τον εγκέφαλο σου.Και κάνε ανάλυση ποιο το νόημα της ζωής και τι κερδίζουν οι όμορφοι.Πάντως φοροαπαλλαγή δεν κερδίζουν.

----------


## μυσπ

> (οποιαδήποτε άποψη , κριτική , σχόλιο ή βρισίδι δεκτό )
> 
> 
> Βλέπω το εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη πολύ άσχημο, αποκρουστικό, απαίσιο και σιχαμένο. Το έχω συνηθίσει πλέον μετά από τόσα χρόνια και δεν φρικάρω, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι το έχω αποδεχτεί κιόλας.
> Ξέρω ότι αντικειμενικά δεν είμαι και η πιο άσχημη του κόσμου, εγώ όμως αισθάνομαι έτσι. Δηλαδή αν μου πεις ‘’αυτή είναι χειρότερη από εσένα’’ ούτε καν θα με αγγίξει , δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει που είμαι καλύτερη από κάποια άλλη. 
> Με ενδιαφέρει το ότι αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στον εαυτό μου δεν μου αρέσει.
> Γιατί δεν μου αρέσει? Χμ.. Γιατί δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο ωραίο, σε αυτό ας πούμε που πλασάρεται ως όμορφο και έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το μυαλό μου συνειδητοποιεί κι έχει φάει κόλλημα κιόλας! ότι είμαι ένα κωλόμπαζο που δεν αξίζω δεκάρα.
> ...


Κοπελα μου τωρα διαβασα κ αυτην την δημοσιευση σου,οπωσδηποτε δεν γνωριζομαστε απο κοντα πρεπει να τηρειται κ η ανωνυμια στο φορουμ ομως πιστευω οτι ετσι κ μπορουσα να σε δω εστω φωτογραφια αποκλειεται να σε εβρισκα τοσο αποκρουστικη,πιθανοτατα ειναι ιδεα σου που πηγαζει απο χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση,η ομορφια αλλωστε ειναι κατι το ασαφες δεν εχουν ολοι το ιδιο γουστο παραδειγμα οι αντρες αλλοι προτιμουν ξανθιες αλλοι μελαχροινες αλλοι πρασινοματες αλλοι μαυροματες αδυνατες σαν μοντελα η λιγο γεματες επειδη δεν βρισκουν ολοι ελκυστικο το κοκκαλιαρικο σωμα οπως μοντελο,Ουτοπικο ειναι να σκεφτεσαι οτι ολοι εχουν το ιδιο γουστο κ απο εμφανιση κ απο χαρακτηρα,Παραδειγμα αλλοι ελκυονται απο ντροπαλες κ εσωστρεφεις γυναικες αλλοι με πιο δυναμικες κ εσωστρεφεις,Απο εδω κ περα οφειλεις να κανεις μια προσπαθεια για τον εαυτο σου να βγεις να βρεθει κ για σενα ο καταλληλος αντρας,Επισης η μοδα εχει τρομερη ποικιλια μπορεις να ντυθεις να φτιαχτεις οπως θελεις εσυ ανανεωσε την γκαρνταρομπα σου πηγαινε κομμωτηριο κ πιθανον νιωσεις καλυτερα

----------


## Alucard

Banned λεει  :EEK!:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Banned λεει


 εγω δε βρισκω καπιο νοημα σε αυτο το αρχικο κειμενο λεει ειμαι ετσι γιουβετσι μου φαινονται ολα απαισια κλπκλπ αν θελετε βριστε με δε καταλαβαινω το νοημα του *περιγραφει κατι το τελεσιδικο* κ ειναι σα να ζητα να το επιβεβαιοσουμε

----------


## marsia

> Banned λεει


Κάποιος τον μπαναρε χθες σήμερα όμως τον άφησε ελεύθερο. 
Αλεξανδρε τι ελεγες χτες??? Η ταινία τρόμου και μυστηρίου συνεχίζεται με μπολικα κομικα στοιχεια και σασπένς που όμοιο του δεν έχουμε ματαξαναδει!!

----------


## marian_m

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## marian_m

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Τσάμπα έγραφα τόση ώρα? γκρρρ

----------


## Miss Despoina

ευχαριστώ αγαπητή absolut :Smile:  έχω όλα τα συλλεκτικά μπουκάλια της συγκεκριμένης βότκας μ'αρέσει πολύ!να δοκιμάσεις να την πιεις και με χυμό cranberry,θεική...
όσο για τα υπόλοιπα,εφόσον φαίνεται ότι είσαι καλός άνθρωπος, κοίτα να αλλάξεις ότι σε χαλάει..η ζωή είναι μικρή γλυκειά μου απόλαυσέ την!τα φιλιά μου κ καλά χριστούγεννα σου εύχομαι!


> Α ρε Δεσποινιώ!!! Μακάρι να ήμουν σαν εσένα, γυναικάρα με τα όλα της!!! χαχα Μακάρι να είχα τον αέρα σου !!! Θεά  !!

----------


## Miss Despoina

αγαπητό unlucky ώρες ώρες με φωνάζουν ναρκησσία και το απολαμβάνω :Wink: 


> συγνωμη despoina αλλα αυτό που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο ως αντιδραση σε αυτά που εγραψες είναι tragic...την ιστορια με τον ναρκισσο ελπιζω να την εχεις ακουστα..

----------


## Miss Despoina

αγαπητέ τομχετ σ'ευχαριστώ που μου υπενθημίζεις (όχι ότι το ξεχνάω) πόσο τυχερή είμαι...σου στέλνω χρυσά φιλιά... :Stick Out Tongue: 


> Τώρα το κείμενο μου ειναι μεγαλύτερο και περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον 10 χαρακτήρες.

----------


## absolutvodka2

> Κάποιος τον μπαναρε χθες σήμερα όμως τον άφησε ελεύθερο. 
> Αλεξανδρε τι ελεγες χτες??? Η ταινία τρόμου και μυστηρίου συνεχίζεται με μπολικα κομικα στοιχεια και σασπένς που όμοιο του δεν έχουμε ματαξαναδει!!


Το πρόβλημα του διπλού προφίλ που δημιουργηθήκε είναι πολύ πιο απλό και πολύ πιο άκακο απ' ότι νομίζεις . Τέλος πάντων, κάτσε να δω αν θα μ'αφήσει ο διαχειστής να συμμετέχω με αυτό ή θα φάω δεύτερο μπαν.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς μόνο στα δικά μου θέματα συμμετέχω, δεν νομίζω ότι ενοχλώ κανέναν.

Όσο για το άντρας κτλ άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε..

----------


## absolutvodka2

> Αν εχεις κατι πανω σου το οποιο χρειαζεται πλαστικη επεμβαση και δεν εχεις τα χρηματα γιατι ετσι εχω καταλαβει , αν εχω καταλαβει λαθος συγνωμη τοτε .
> Αν αυτο ισχυει δε πειραζει θα πρεπει να το δεχτεις ειναι κομματι του εαυτου σου .
> Εσυ εισαι η ψυχη που βρισκεται στην εμφανιση που εχεις , η εμφανιση ειναι μονο μια εικονα .
> Η πραγματικη ομορφια σου ειναι στον χαρακτηρα σου κι αν ειναι καλος και ευγενικος τοτε εισαι πολυ ομορφη .
> Δε νομιζω οτι φταιει η εμφανιση αν καποιος δε σε πλησιαζει για φιλη η για συντροφο , ενταξει μερικοι ισως το κανουν αλλα δε θα κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου γιαυτο .
> Επειδη υπαρχουνε κομπλεξικοι θα κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου ? 
> Πιστευω φταιει η χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση , αν δειξεις πραγματικη αυτοπεποιθηση οι αλλοι θα σε βλεπουν ποιο ελκυστικη .
> Εσυ μαθε πρωτα να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου μην εξαρταται η αυτοπεποιθηση σου απο τους να εξαρταται μονο απο εσενα .
> Καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να ειναι δυσκολο γιατι κι εγω με θεωρω ασχημη ουτε εμενα πλησιαζουν ατομα , οσο για αγορι να με πλησιαζε μου φαινεται σαν αστειο .
> ...


Αυτό είναι που με δυσκολεύει, Σοκολάτα, να το δεχτώ , είναι τόσο δύσκολο έως ακατατόρθωτο και μερικές φορές με πεθαίνει. Παλιά, όταν ήμουν μικρότερη ήμουν σε χειρότερη κατάσταση, δηλαδή ντρεπόμουν μέχρι και να κυκλοφορήσω έξω , κυριολεκτικά όμως - είχα καταντήσει -τι να σου πω- σαν τρελή. Τώρα που μεγάλωσα κατάλαβα ότι παραφέρουν πάρα πολύ λόγω αυτού του θέματος, μα ακόμη και σήμερα με στεναχωρεί κάπως και μου έχει μείνει η πικρία του ότι εγώ δεν είμαι ''κανονική''.
Και δεν είμαι ''κανονική'' όχι μόνο λόγω εμφάνισης αλλά κοίτα τώρα πόσα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα έχω αποκτήσει, δες τι κάθομαι και γράφω! Δεν είμαι νορμάλ πια από όποια άποψη και να το πάρεις....
Μέσα μου το ξέρω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση είναι ανούσια και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά κι πως ούτε κανείς μπορεί να με βοηθήσει σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά οκ, απλά το συζητάω και το παραθέτω, τίποτα παραπάνω ..

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση σου και νιώθω πολύ ντροπή θέλω να σου πω που κάθεται ένα κοριτσάκι σαν εσένα και δίνει συμβουλές σε εμένα την γαϊδάρα ενώ θα έπρεπε να γίνεται το αντίθετο..
Όσο για εσένα , απ' ότι φαίνεται είσαι πολύ συγκροτημένη κοπέλα, κάνεις σωστές σκέψεις , δεν ξέρω, μου βγάζεις κάτι το πολύ πολύ όμορφο και εύχομαι κι εσύ αποκτήσεις την αυτοπεποίθηση που σου λείπει και να πάνε όλα καλά στη ζωούλα σου  :Smile:

----------


## absolutvodka2

> Όλη η σκέψη σου είναι λάθος.Διέγραψε αυτό το μήνυμα όχι από δω, από τον εγκέφαλο σου.Και κάνε ανάλυση ποιο το νόημα της ζωής και τι κερδίζουν οι όμορφοι.Πάντως φοροαπαλλαγή δεν κερδίζουν.


Άντε ντε.. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, ταλαίπωρε, πως η ουσία και το νόημα της ζωής είναι αλλού και πως κάθομαι κι ασχολούμαι με ένα θέμα τραγελαφικό και είναι να βάζει τα γέλια κάποιος και ούτε καν να ασχοληθεί ,αλλά στον δικό μου κόσμο , στο δωμάτιο και στη μοναξία που ζω αυτή η βλακεία αποκτάει τεράστιες διαστάσεις στο μυαλό μου και φυσικά μόνο για εμένα ..
Και μια απλή σκέψη πάνω σε αυτό για τους όμορφους.. ¨Ειναι πραγματικότητα το πως αυτοί που έχουν κάποιο ατού όπως ομορφιά ή λεφτά κτλ , κερδίζουν στη ζωή πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα, χωρίς αυτό βέβαια να είναι ο κάνονας, κάτι που ένας άνθρωπος σαν εμένα ας πούμε που βρίσκεται σε μειονεκτική θέση απ' όλες τις απόψεις πρέπει να φτύσει αίμα για να τα καταφέρει. Και να που το τέλος καταντάει ίσως και να αποκτήσει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα , όπως εγώ...

Ευχαριστώ για το ταρακούνημα.

----------


## absolutvodka2

> εγω δε βρισκω καπιο νοημα σε αυτο το αρχικο κειμενο λεει ειμαι ετσι γιουβετσι μου φαινονται ολα απαισια κλπκλπ αν θελετε βριστε με δε καταλαβαινω το νοημα του *περιγραφει κατι το τελεσιδικο* κ ειναι σα να ζητα να το επιβεβαιοσουμε


Καλά το λες, Αλέξανδρε, πως περιγράφω κάτι το τελεσίδικο , μια κατάσταση που με έχει φέρει σε αυτό το σημείο σήμερα , την οποία δεν ξέρω πως να την αλλάξω και δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να την αλλάξω κιόλας..
Φαίνεται σαν να ζητάω να το επιβεβαιώσεις γιατί έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι να μου πω.. ΣΚέφτομαι τι θα έλεγα σε κάποιον που γράφει ότι κι εγώ και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα .. Θα έλεγα.. ''ναι έτσι είναι όπως τα λες, αφού το πιστεύεις...'''
Πιστεύω ότι αν μπορούσα να διαγράψω αυτές τις σκέψεις από το μυαλό μου , όπως είπε ο Ταλαίπωρος, όλα θα ήταν μια χαρά. Θα μπορούσα ποτέ να μην έχω σκεφτεί ότι είμαι χάλια, όπως ακριβώς και τόσες άλλες κοπέλες γύρω μας που ζουν κανονικά .. Δυστυχώς δεν έγινε αυτό.

Τέλος πάντων. Ξέρω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει κάπου. Ϊσως καλύπτω περισσότερο την ανάγκη μου για επικοινωνία και για να ξεσκάσω εγώ , παρά την ανάγκη για εύρεση λύσης απαντήσεων του προβλήματος (αφού κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν).

----------


## absolutvodka2

> Εμ στα δεδομένα που μου δίνεις στηρίζομαι και βγάζω τα συμπεράσματά μου! Αλήθεια, πότε πρόλαβες να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτή την καχυποψία, στα 37 μηνύματα που έχεις όλα κι όλα; Ουπς! Μάλλον στα 800 τόσα του άλλου προφίλ ε;
> Εγώ να δεις πόσο γελάω! Μας ξεγέλασες βρε μπαγάσα!


Είχα ανοίξει και πιο παλιά (περίπου πριν έξι μήνες) ένα θέμα εδώ με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο , το οποίο είχε τίτλο ''Άδεια'' . Υπάρχει. Εκεί μια γυναίκα, κάποια στιγμή μου κάνει ''ρε 'συ , μπας και μας δουλεύεις?''. ¨Οτι αυτά που γράφω δηλαδή δεν στέκουν κι ότι ίσως είναι πολύ υπερβολικά για να είναι αληθινά. 

Από εκεί και πέρα συνεχίζεις να μου απευθύνεσαι σαν να είμαι άντρας, μου λες ότι σας ξεγελάω και σου είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο. τι να κάνω? να δώσω το προφίλ του φεισμπουκ δημόσια για να πεισθείτε? 
Εϊπα, εγώ δεν συμμετέχω παραπάνω στο φόρουμ γιατί δεν μπορώ να συμβουλέψω κανέναν, οπότε δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μπω στη διαδικασία παραπάνω να σε πείσω ότι κάνεις λάθος από εκεί και πέρα δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν νομίζω με το να παραθέσω τα θέματα μου και να συμμετέχει όποιος έχει διάθεση να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## marian_m

> Είχα ανοίξει και πιο παλιά (περίπου πριν έξι μήνες) ένα θέμα εδώ με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο , το οποίο είχε τίτλο ''Άδεια'' . Υπάρχει. Εκεί μια γυναίκα, κάποια στιγμή μου κάνει ''ρε 'συ , μπας και μας δουλεύεις?''. ¨Οτι αυτά που γράφω δηλαδή δεν στέκουν κι ότι ίσως είναι πολύ υπερβολικά για να είναι αληθινά.


το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## absolutvodka2

> Το έχω υπόψη. Δε βγάζω βιαστικά συμπεράσματα. Ξέρω και ποιος είσαι ακριβώς.


Ποιος είμαι?

χαχαχαχα 
ρε αλήθεια στο ορκίζομαι , μαύρα Χριστούγεννα να περάσω (που θα περάσω μαύρα και απαίσια έτσι κι αλλιώς :P , αλλά σου λέω κάν'τα όσο πιο ακόμη χειρότερα θες!) ότι 1ον δεν είμαι άντρας, 2ον δεν συμμετέχω με άλλη περσόνα στο φόρουμ. Δεν ξέρω πες τι να κάνω για να με εμπιστευτείς!

Κατά τα άλλα κοίτα... Έχει την πλάκα του αυτό που μου κάνεις τώρα γιατί έχω κάτι να ασχοληθώ , έστω κι αυτό το πράγμα εξευτελιστικής σημασίας δηλαδή του να κάθομαι τώρα να προσπαθώ να σε πείσω να με εμπιστευθείς .. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι παλιό μέλος του φόρουμ και συμμετέχεις εδώ , εγώ δεν είμαι - σου είπα το μόνο που είχα κάνει ήταν να ανοίξω ένα θέμα παλιότερα . 
Από εκεί και πέρα μου έκοψες το δρόμο να έχω αυτή τη μικρή συμμετοχή που είχα καθώς ό,τι και να γράψω τώρα , πάει στον βρόντο αφού κανείς δεν θα πιστεύει εμένα κι όποιος μπει σε αυτό το θέμα και τα διαβάσει, δεν θα ασχοληθεί γιατί θα λέει ότι είμαι τρολ. Ακόμη μέλη καινούρια σαν εμένα.

Το λοιπόν, άσε με τώρα γιατί από την μία γελάω που τα έκανες χαμός, κι από την άλλη στεναχωριέμαι που ακόμη και στο μέλλον αν το θελήσω δεν θα μπορώ να έχω την δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας , αφού κανείς δεν θα μου απαντάει πια εδώ.

----------


## Macgyver

> αγαπητό unlucky ώρες ώρες με φωνάζουν ναρκησσία και το απολαμβάνω


Θα παρω το μερος της Δεσποινας , με το σκεπτικο , αν δεν γουσταρετε ενα μελος , μην συνδιαλεγεστε μαζι του . Και οι μπουρδες που εχουν γραφτει κ γραφονται στο ' σοβαρο ' αυτο φορουμ , ειναι τεραστιου βεληνεκους . Ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να γραψει οτι θελει , αρκει να μην προσβαλλει καποιο αλλο μελος .



Και οσον αφορα τα πολλαπλα προφιλ , πραγματικα δεν μπορω να φανταστω εναν λογικο λογο , να διατηρει καποις δευτερο προφιλ , βεβαια ειμαι σχετικα νεος στο φορουμ , αλλα κ παλι.........

----------


## absolutvodka2

> Θα παρω το μερος της Δεσποινας , με το σκεπτικο , αν δεν γουσταρετε ενα μελος , μην συνδιαλεγεστε μαζι του . Και οι μπουρδες που εχουν γραφτει κ γραφονται στο ' σοβαρο ' αυτο φορουμ , ειναι τεραστιου βεληνεκους . Ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να γραψει οτι θελει , αρκει να μην προσβαλλει καποιο αλλο μελος .
> 
> 
> 
> Και οσον αφορα τα πολλαπλα προφιλ , πραγματικα δεν μπορω να φανταστω εναν λογικο λογο , να διατηρει καποις δευτερο προφιλ , βεβαια ειμαι σχετικα νεος στο φορουμ , αλλα κ παλι.........


Έλεος πια ρε παιδiα Έλεος ζητάω δηλαδή αμάν πια. Κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να συμμετέχεις κάπου και γίνεται ολόκληρος χαμός. Για να στο πω ξεκάθαρα κι ας φάω και δεύτερο μπαν, δεν κωλώνω να σου πω τι έγινε ακριβώς. 
Εκείνη την ημέρα που αποφάσισα να γράψω στο φόρουμ (προχθές , πότε ήταν ..) φυσικά δεν θυμόμουν τον κωδικό του παλιού μου λογαριασμού καθώς έχουν περάσει 6 μήνες από τότε που το είχα φτιάξει. Πάω και φτιάχνω καινούριο λογαριασμό και τον ενεργοποίησα. Δεν έγραψα τίποτα από αυτόν. 
Μετά βρίσκω τον τρόπο να μου ανακτηθεί ο κωδικός του παλιού , του absolutvodka και μπαίνω και γράφω τα θέματα '' Άλλη μια κατάθλιψη'' και ''Για την ασχήμια'' και τρώω μπαν γιατί τον αναγνωρίζει ως διπλότυπο.
ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ?
Αυτό όμως από το διπλότυπο προφίλ, μέχρι του να φτάσουν τα μέλη να μου επιτήθονται λέγοντας μου ότι είμαι άντρας -άκου εκεί- μισογύνης και ότι σας κοροϊδεύω όλους, κι ότι έχω άλλο προφίλ με 800 μηνύματα δεν έχει καμία υπόσταση κι απόρω από που κι ως που προέκειψε!! Έλεος!! Έλεος δηλαδή!

Και πάει η άλλη και το γράφει μέσα στα θέματα μου δημόσια , αντί ξέρω 'γω να μου μιλήσει προσωπικά για να το διαπιστώσει , τρώω και μπαν! και μετά ψάχνω να βρω τρόπο μιλώντας με τον διαχειριστή να το διορθώσω και να συνεχίσω την συμμετοχή μου με αυτό το προφίλ.
Εν τω μεταξύ μου ακυρώνουν όλα τα μέλη τώρα όλα αυτά που έχω γράψει αφού ναι βέβαια, είμαι κάτι άλλο - κάθομαι εγώ και προσπαθώ να το ρίξω λίγο στην πλάκα για να ελαφρύνω το κλίμα και να συνεχίσω την συζήτηση , παρ' όλα αυτά πάνε όλα τώρα.

Όποιος μπει σε αυτά τα θέματα και διαβάσει τα όσα γράφτηκαν , δεν θα συμμετέχει . Και πάνε στον βρόντο αυτά τα θέματα μου αφού μου τα $^%$^&.
Κατά τα άλλα,για τις μπούρδες τεράστιου βεληνεκούς που μου προσάπτεις ότι έγραψα - δέχομαι την άποψη σου - αν και αυτόματα μέσα μου μου έρχεται να σε βρίσω πολύ - ένας ψυχολόγος αν μου το έλεγε αυτό ενώ του λέω τα δικά μου , θα με έστελνε κατευθείαν στην απελπισία - παρ' όλα αυτά εσύ είσαι ένας απλός άνθρωπος οπότε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την αδιαφορία σου και το δικαιώμα σου σε αυτή την άποψη.

Μια παράκληση μόνο σε εσάς που δημιουργήσατε αυτό το σκηνικό.. Αν κάποτε ανοίξω κάποιο άλλο θέμα, το μόνο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να αδιαφορήσετε, όπως είπε κι ο Μαγκάιβερ, και να κρατήσετε τις μα&^(*κιες για τον εαυτό σας . 
Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και προσπαθώ να επικοινωνίσω και να βοηθηθώ. Γνωρίζω ότι μπήκα σε φόρουμ υποστήριξης - όσο οργανωμένο κι αν δεν είναι- ας προσπαθήσουμε τουλάχιστον εμείς οι ίδιοι να το κρατάμε οργανωμένο.

Κατά τα άλλα με αυτό που μου κάνατε , όσο και να το ήθελα, δεν μπορώ να ξανασυμμέτεχω με την ίδια ανεμελειά όπως και πριν .. Τι να πω..

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## feggari

Γεια σου. Εγω θα διαφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω. Πραγματικά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι είναι ασχημοι. Τι να κάνουμε . Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις εκτός απο πλαστικές είναι να συμβιβαστείς με την ασχήμια σου . Οποιος δε σε θέλει προβλημα του. Φροντισε τουλάχιστον να είσαι όμορφη οσον αφορα τα εσωτερικά χαρίσματα. Και αφού το ρίχνεις και εσυ στο αστείο...τυφλοί υπάρχουν ακόμα!

----------


## μαρκελα

> Έλεος πια ρε παιδiα Έλεος ζητάω δηλαδή αμάν πια. Κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να συμμετέχεις κάπου και γίνεται ολόκληρος χαμός...
> ...Μια παράκληση μόνο σε εσάς που δημιουργήσατε αυτό το σκηνικό.. Αν κάποτε ανοίξω κάποιο άλλο θέμα, το μόνο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να αδιαφορήσετε, όπως είπε κι ο Μαγκάιβερ, και να κρατήσετε τις μα&^(*κιες για τον εαυτό σας . 
> Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και προσπαθώ να επικοινωνίσω και να βοηθηθώ. Γνωρίζω ότι μπήκα σε φόρουμ υποστήριξης - όσο οργανωμένο κι αν δεν είναι- ας προσπαθήσουμε τουλάχιστον εμείς οι ίδιοι να το κρατάμε οργανωμένο.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα με αυτό που μου κάνατε , όσο και να το ήθελα, δεν μπορώ να ξανασυμμέτεχω με την ίδια ανεμελειά όπως και πριν .. Τι να πω..
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια.


Α μην χαμπαριάζεις ρε συ! Το φαινόμενο είναι συνηθισμένο εδώ!... Για γέλια η κατάσταση, οπότε δες την χαλαρά... κι όπως λες ανέμελα. :-)
Μπα, τελικά τα πολλαπλά προφίλ δεν είναι το πρόβλημα!... Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν μπει κάποιο νέο μέλος κυρίως που έχει άποψη,
υφίσταται ύστερα από λίγο συλλήβδην... και ξαφνικά όλως "τυχαία" κι από μέλη που είχαν να ποστάρουν στο φόρουμ ακόμα και κάτι χρόνια... 
χτυπήματα κάτω απ' τη μέση, ειρωνείες, προσβολές, βρισιές... μέχρι που στο τέλος αποχωρεί μάλλον χειρότερα ψυχολογικά απ' ότι μπήκε κι 
αφού εκτός των άλλων του κολλάνε και στη μούρη και την ταμπέλα του πολυπρόφιλου. Τώρα, πώς ερμηνεύεται όλ' αυτό;... Ο νοών νοείτο.


Υ.Γ.: Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι ειδικά με επιθετικό και στομφώδες ύφος αρχίζουμε να κατηγοράμε -και χωρίς πολλές φορές σημαντική αφορμή- εύκολα 
τους άλλους για όλα όσα συνήθως κάνουμε ΠΡΩΤΑ εμείς οι ίδιοι!

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Δε νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει πάει στο βρόντο, καθώς πάντα υπάρχουν απαντήσεις που σου δόθηκαν πάνω στο ζήτημα που σε απασχολεί και μπορείς να τις αξιολογήσεις.
Τα ενδιάμεσα παραγκώνισέ τα και διάβαζε ό,τι σε απασχολεί. Η αντίληψη της ομορφιάς έχει και προσωπικούς παράγοντες και συνισταμένες, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι 
καθολικοί και παγκόσμιοι. Το καθολικά και ο μέσος όρος είναι η νόρμα για την αντίληψη της ομορφιάς. Η νόρμα εκτός από το ότι δημιουργεί καταπίεση σε αυτόν
που δεν ανήκει μέσα της, έχει το ελάττωμα να είναι άκαμπτη. Αν λοιπόν δε χωράς στην άποψη των πολλών για την ομορφιά, μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς τα πιο ιδιαίτερα 
χαρακτηριστικά σου, τονίζοντάς τα ακόμη με τρόπο που εσύ η ίδια να πάψεις να τα φοβάσαι και μισείς. Πάρε μία ταινία, ένα έργο τέχνης, ένα αρχιτεκτονικό δημιούργημα, ένα βιβλίο.
Και διάβασε κριτικές. Θα παρατηρήσεις πως αρκετές φορές οι κριτικές μεταξύ τους βρίσκονται σε εντελώς διαφορετικό μήκος κύματος. Αυτό το μήκος κύματος εκφράζει 
το προσωπικό γούστο, την αντίληψη για το τι είναι θελκτικό ή όχι, τι είναι όμορφο ή άσχημο. Αυτά σε βοηθάνε καθόλου αν τα σκεφτείς?

----------


## ioannis2

Αμα εχουμε ενα χαρακτηριστικό που μας κανει δυστυχισμενους το παλευουμε, ειτε για το διορθώσουμε και να το κανουμε όπως θα θελαμε να ήταν, ειτε (αν το πρωτο δεν ειναι τελικα εφικτό) για να το κανουμε όσο λιγοτερο υποφερτο γινεται (να το αλλάξουμε οσο μπορει να αλλάξει) κι αν ουτε αυτο το τελευατιο μπορει να γινει τα βρίσκουμε με τον εαυτο μας για να βρουμε τη γαληνη μ αυτο που ειμαστε. Για ν ανοιγει κανεις ομως θεμα πχ για την εμφανιση του, παει να πει πως ειναι δυστυχισμενος γι αυτο που εχει, κι αυτο ειναι βεβαιο. Επειδη τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχια κι οσο περναει ο καιρος ολο και πιο δυσκολα αλλάζει κατι, ας ακολουθησει αυτα που προτεινα. 
...

----------


## NikosD.

Θερμή παράκληση, ας είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί στις ερμηνείες μας περί πολλαπλών προφίλ.

----------


## marsia

3. Το φόρουμ αυτό, δεν υποκαθιστά τη θεραπεία σας. Απευθυνθείτε σε ειδικό, αν κάνετε σκέψεις που μπορούν να αποδειχθούν επικίνδυνες για τον εαυτό σας ή τους άλλους.


Αυτό θα κάνω..

----------


## Φιλομαθής

Προσωπικά μένω ανεπηρέαστος από της κατηγορίες προς το πρόσωπο σου , ότι δηλαδή είσαι άντρας και μας δουλεύεις γιατί δεν τεκμιριώνεται από πουθενά , και έτσι θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να βοηθήσω όπως κάποιοι με πολλή καλές απόψεις που προηγήθηκαν.
Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι διακατέχεσαι από μια έντονη μειονεξία και αυτοαπόρριψη , ας τα πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα από την αρχή , από την ρίζα του κακού ( κατά την γνώμη μου. )
Ο κάθε άνθρωπος στην παιδική ηλικία η εικόνα που αρχίζει να σχηματίζει για τον εαυτό του " περνά " μέσα από τα μάτια τον γονέων του , δεν έχει από μόνος του την ικανότητα να αντιληφθεί αν και που αξίζει , είναι ετερόφωτος. θυμάσαι κάτι από την πολλή μικρή ηλικία το οποίο σχετίζεται με επαναλαμβανόμενη απαξίωση η απόρριψη από τους γονείς σου ;
Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί έχω γνωρίσει ανθρώπους οι οποίοι απέχουν αρκετά από το κοινώς αποδεκτό όμορφο , αλλά έχουν μια αύρα γεμάτη αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## Nocash

Absolutvodka...

Ενα θα σου πω...

Χωρις να ξερω αν τα φουσκωνεις στο πρωτο ποστ η αν τρολλαρεις ή ή ή
Απλα περιεγραψες τον τροπο ακριβως που αισθανομαι :-)

Θα σου πω μονο κουραγιο γιατι εμενα με εχει παρει πολυ απο κατω και δεν μπορω να σου δωσω καποια συμβουλη....
Πηγα και σε ψυχοντοκ πηρα και φαρμακα εκοψα φαρμακα τιποτα η ιδεα αυτη για τον εαυτο μου παραμενει...
Ειναι αληθεια και το πιστευω αλλα πρεπει να το αποδεχτω γιατι ειναι κι αλλοι σαν κι εμας και ειναι ευτυχισμενοι με οικογενεια και παιδια...
Οποτε κουραγιο... :-)

----------


## Macgyver

K εγω ειχα ( κ εχω ) κατηγορηθει απο θηλυκο μελλος οτι διατηρω διπλο προφιλ ( vagpap-macgyver ) , βεβαια για 15-20 μερες εβγαινε μια το ενα username μια to αλλο ( μπορει νακανα καποιο λαθος χειρισμο , διοτι δεν τα παω καλα με τους υπολογιστες ) αλλα δυο μελη πεσαν πανω μου να με φανε , κ να τους εξηγω ( με πμ ) οτι δεν ειναι αυτη η περιπτωση , αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω ,να μου λενε γιατι δεν επικοινωνεις με τον Νικ ( που να ξερω γω ποιος ειναι ο Νικ ) , αργοτερα καταλαβα ποιος ειναι ο Νικ , τι θρασυ με αποκαλεσαν κτλ κτλ

Και ο λογος που αλλαξα username ητο οτι δεν μου αρεσε το παλιο . Ουτε δολοπλοκιες , ιντριγκες κ ολες αυτες οι σαχλαμαρες .

----------


## flora22

αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει σε εμενα ειναι οταν εχεις χαλια ψυχολογια τοτε γενικα τιποτα δεν σου αρεσει πανω σου , δεν θελεις να κανεις τιποτα , να μιλησεις σε κανενα , να τρως ολη την ωρα και απλα να εχεις μια πεσιμιστικη σταση για το μελλον σου . Ομως αν εστω κια λιγο η ψυχολογια φτιαξει ολα ξαφνικα τα βλεπεις αναποδα. Εισαι ξαφνικα ωραια , νιωθεις επισης ωραια. Εχεις στοχους , απολαμβανεις μικρα πραγματα. Κατα την αποψη μου ολα ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας. Οποτε κοιτα να κανεις πραγματα πριν οταν ησουν καλυτερα σου αρεσαν και σιγα σιγα θα αντλεις την ευχαριστηση απο αυτα . Τα υπολοιπα θα ρεουν υστερα απο μονα τους. Πρωτα ξεκινα να κανεις μικρα βηματα προς αυτα που θα ηθελες να κανεις για σενα και μετα οχι μονα θα επιταχυνεις τους ρυθμους σου αλλα και θα δοκιμαζεις νεα πραγματα που πριν ουτε καν περνουσαν απο το μυαλο σου οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις.

----------


## vodka

> Γεια σου. Εγω θα διαφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω. Πραγματικά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι είναι ασχημοι. Τι να κάνουμε . Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις εκτός απο πλαστικές είναι να συμβιβαστείς με την ασχήμια σου . Οποιος δε σε θέλει προβλημα του. Φροντισε τουλάχιστον να είσαι όμορφη οσον αφορα τα εσωτερικά χαρίσματα. Και αφού το ρίχνεις και εσυ στο αστείο...τυφλοί υπάρχουν ακόμα!



Φεγγάρι : όποιος δεν με θέλει , είναι πρόβλημα μου :P 
Αυτός δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα θέλω να σου πω :Ρ

Αυτό με τους τυφλούς... 

δηλαδή θα μπορούσα να σκάω μύτη σε μέρη όπου πηγαίνουν τυφλοί άνθρωποι, με σκοπό να βρω κάποιον για σχέση.
Αφού την πέσω σε μερικούς , ας υποθέσουμε ότι καταφέρνω κάποιον να βγει μαζί μου και τελικά θέλει να με γνωρίσει καλύτερα για τον χαρακτήρα μου.

Από εκεί κι έπειτα πρέπει να βρεθεί ο τυφλός όπου θα αντέξει την αλήθεια
‘’ Εκμεταλλεύομαι την αδυναμία σου!’’.

Χωρίς πλάκα, φεγγάρι , αυτό είναι μια ρεαλιστική λύση !

Εϊναι παράλληλα όμως κι ένα ύπουλο σχέδιο εκμετάλλευσης , γιατί σημαίνει ότι θα πάω να τον προσεγγίσω στοχευμένα αρχικά, επειδή νιώθω πιο άνετα εγώ καθώς δεν μπορεί να με δει, οπότε και να με ακυρώσει άμεσα λόγω εμφάνισης :P
Άσχετα αν στο τέλος ταιριάξουμε και τα βρούμε σαν άνθρωποι.

Μπορεί εγώ να μην έχω πρόβλημα που είναι τυφλός και μπορεί ακόμη και φυσιολογική εμφάνιση αν είχα να τα έφτιαχνα άνετα με έναν τυφλό –οι τυφλοί είναι κανονικοί, φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι- αλλά θα έχω πρόβλημα για την αιτία που με οδήγησε να σκεφτώ να κάνω μια τέτοια κίνηση.
Να πηγαίνω με σχέδιο.. πω πω φτήνια..

( τονίζεται ότι δεν μιλάω καθόλου με τίποτα και ποτέ υποτιμητικά για τους τυφλούς συνανθρώπους μας )

----------


## vodka

> Α μην χαμπαριάζεις ρε συ! Το φαινόμενο είναι συνηθισμένο εδώ!... Για γέλια η κατάσταση, οπότε δες την χαλαρά... κι όπως λες ανέμελα. :-)
> Μπα, τελικά τα πολλαπλά προφίλ δεν είναι το πρόβλημα!... Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν μπει κάποιο νέο μέλος κυρίως που έχει άποψη,
> υφίσταται ύστερα από λίγο συλλήβδην... και ξαφνικά όλως "τυχαία" κι από μέλη που είχαν να ποστάρουν στο φόρουμ ακόμα και κάτι χρόνια... 
> χτυπήματα κάτω απ' τη μέση, ειρωνείες, προσβολές, βρισιές... μέχρι που στο τέλος αποχωρεί μάλλον χειρότερα ψυχολογικά απ' ότι μπήκε κι 
> αφού εκτός των άλλων του κολλάνε και στη μούρη και την ταμπέλα του πολυπρόφιλου. Τώρα, πώς ερμηνεύεται όλ' αυτό;... Ο νοών νοείτο.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι ειδικά με επιθετικό και στομφώδες ύφος αρχίζουμε να κατηγοράμε -και χωρίς πολλές φορές σημαντική αφορμή- εύκολα 
> τους άλλους για όλα όσα συνήθως κάνουμε ΠΡΩΤΑ εμείς οι ίδιοι!


Οκ ρε ‘συ Μαρκέλα να ‘σαι καλά για την κατατόπιση  :Wink:

----------


## vodka

20 ! στο να δημιουργείς το σύστριγγλο! Όχι εσύ,στη μαριαν τα λέω.

----------


## vodka

Confide μου –δεν ξέρω αν είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα- ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια.
Ξέρεις τι σκέφτομαι? 
Μερικές φορές κοιτάζω μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα-σαν την Αλιόνα Σίσκοβα ας πούμε και σκέφτομαι καλά πως θα νιώθει αυτή με την ύπαρξη της? 
Πώς τα μάτια αντικρύζουν κάθε πρωί τόση ομορφιά ! Και πώς θα νιώθει όταν συνειδητοποιεί ότι είναι ο ίδιος της ο εαυτός!
Έχω νιώσει τα μάτια μου να γεμίζουν από ομορφιά . Έχω κοιτάξει τις πιο όμορφες ζωγραφιές του κόσμου. Μια ζωγραφιά που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μια εικόνα-κάτι το άψυχο-μα μου γεμίζει κατευθείαν την ψυχή με κάτι πανέμορφο που σε ξεχειλίζει όλον μέσα σου δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω αυτό το αίσθημα..
Κάπως έτσι θα νιώθει αυτή κοιτώντας τον εαυτό της.
Άρα αν ήμουν σαν αυτή, έτσι θα ένιωθα κι η δική μου η ψυχή θα ξέχειλιζε κάθε πρωί μόνο από το να κοιτάζω τον εαυτό μου.
Αλλά αυτή η κοπέλα πχ είναι μία στις τόσες πανέμορφη και τέλεια ζωγραφιά. 
Είναι πολύ σπάνια, όχι και τόσο, μα σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι που συναντάς καθημερινά.
Άρα το να ζητάω να ήμουν έτσι είναι εύλογο κι ο καθένας πάνω σε αυτόν τον κόσμο θα ήθελε να είναι η πιο τέλεια ζωγραφιά που γίνεται και φαίνεται στα δικά του μάτια μα είναι συνάμα και κάτι το αδύνατο να γίνει καθώς όλα ορίστηκαν με την γέννηση κι αυτό είναι αδύνατο να αλλάξει. Μπορεί να βελτιωθεί όσο περισσότερο γίνεται ανάλογα με τα οικονομικά .
Δηλαδή αν είχα λεφτά θα τα είχα φάει όλα στις πλαστικές προκειμένου να βελτιώσω το σκαρί μου ώστε να το κάνω να μοιάζει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο σε αυτό που θα μου ευχαριστούσε τα μάτια τα δικά μου.
Και θα το έκανα. Σίγουρα θα το έκανα. Αλλά όχι για να γίνω η πιο πανέμορφη αλλά μια κανονική απλή κοπέλα... 
Και θα λάτρευα τον εαυτό μου μετά όσο κανέναν άλλον! Και μετά θα μπορούσα να εκφράσω τον εαυτό μου όσο καλύτερα μπορώ προκειμένου να βρω φίλους που να ταιριάζουμε, να τους αγαπήσω, να ψάξω να βρω έναν άνθρωπο να μοιραστώ την ζωή μου φίλο ή γκόμενο δεν έχει σημασία και θα ζούσα μια ζωή..
Θα έβρισκα το καλό μου το παιδί και θα είμασταν μαζί αγαπημένοι και ερωτευμένοι <3 αυτό θέλω μόνο.
Και φίλοι – αν βρεθούν.
Γιατί πιστεύω πως το να βρεις έναν ταιριαστό άνθρωπο για μία σχέση είναι πιο σημαντικό από το να έχεις μόνο τον ταιριαστό φίλο.
Η σχέση σου καλύπτει όλες τις ανάγκες και συναισθηματικές και σωματικές ενώ ο φίλος μόνο τις συναισθηματικές. 
Και τα δύο όμως να τα έχεις και να τα βρεις είναι το σχεδόν τέλειο.
Και προσγειώνομαι στην πραγματικότητα και βγάζω απ’ έξω τα αν και τα θα .
Είμαι άσχημη, δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω και ξέρω ότι δεν θα το κάνω ποτέ.
Τώρα με απορρίπτω και με σιχαίνομαι γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι αν δεν ήμουν έτσι όπως είμαι, θα ήμουν καλύτερη. Αυτό με σταματάει καθημερινά από το να χαρώ πολλά πράγματα από τα πολύ απλά έως τα πιο σημαντικά.


Κι έγινε η κατάθλιψη, και φτιάχτηκε ένας χαζός εαυτός και χαρακτήρας που δεν χωράει σε μια ανέμελη ζωή.. γ@@@ τα όλα! 

Πάει τώρα, έγιναν σκατά όλα μαζί και η μορφή και ο χαρακτήρας.

Καταλήγω στο ότι πρέπει να κάνω το πολύ πιο απλό από όοοοοοολες αυτές τις μαλακίες που είπα πριν. Πρέπει απλώς να γίνω πιο χαρούμενος άνθρωπος!. Μάλλον έχω γίνει πολύ μίζερη...

Όταν και αν μου δοθούν οι δυνατότητες θα χωθώ σε πράγματα που μου αρέσουν να κάνω και αισθάνομαι ότι με γεμίζουν , θα νιώθω χαρούμενη.

Σκέψου όμως ότι όσο χαρούμενη κι αν γίνω τελικά με αυτά που θα κάνω, όσο και να προσφέρω τα πράγματα που θέλω στην κοινωνία και τους άλλους, όσο κι αν καταφέρω να κάνω τα πράγματα που θα με διασκεδάζουν, όσα πράγματα μπορέσω να πάρω που με γεμίζουν... Θα τα κάνω όλα αυτά... πάλι μια μέρα θα φτάσω 40 χρονών χωρίς καμία απολύτως σχέση με άντρα ?

Δεν εννοώ να παντρευτώ – δεν θα ήθελα να παντρευτώ ή να κάνω παιδιά- δεν είμαι του γάμου, είμαι πιο ροκ ας το πούμε, θα μπορούσα να ζω όπως κι οι γυναίκες που έχουν σχέσεις κατά καιρούς αλλά είναι 40αρες , δυναμικές, έχουν όμως επαφές.

Έγω όσο και δυναμική να είμαι, ότι και να κάνω , όσο και να φαίνομαι, θα φτάσω σαράντα χωρίς τίποτα? Ακόμη και παρέα με τους πιο τέλειους και ταιριστούς φίλους, ακόμη και με την πιο διασκεδαστική αλλά απλή ζωή , θα φτάσω 40 χωρίς σχέσεις?

Εκεί μου την βιδώνει ρε συ!

Πολύ απλά δεν γίνεται αυτό το πράγμα!

Αλλά πες , έχεις χρόνια μπροστά σου , καν΄τα όλα αυτά πρώτα κι έλα μετά από 10 χρόνια να μας κλαφτείς ξανά :P

----------


## vodka

> Προσωπικά μένω ανεπηρέαστος από της κατηγορίες προς το πρόσωπο σου , ότι δηλαδή είσαι άντρας και μας δουλεύεις γιατί δεν τεκμιριώνεται από πουθενά , και έτσι θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να βοηθήσω όπως κάποιοι με πολλή καλές απόψεις που προηγήθηκαν.
> Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι διακατέχεσαι από μια έντονη μειονεξία και αυτοαπόρριψη , ας τα πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα από την αρχή , από την ρίζα του κακού ( κατά την γνώμη μου. )
> Ο κάθε άνθρωπος στην παιδική ηλικία η εικόνα που αρχίζει να σχηματίζει για τον εαυτό του " περνά " μέσα από τα μάτια τον γονέων του , δεν έχει από μόνος του την ικανότητα να αντιληφθεί αν και που αξίζει , είναι ετερόφωτος. θυμάσαι κάτι από την πολλή μικρή ηλικία το οποίο σχετίζεται με επαναλαμβανόμενη απαξίωση η απόρριψη από τους γονείς σου ;
> Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί έχω γνωρίσει ανθρώπους οι οποίοι απέχουν αρκετά από το κοινώς αποδεκτό όμορφο , αλλά έχουν μια αύρα γεμάτη αυτοπεποίθηση.


Καλησπέρα, Φιλομαθή.
Όχι δεν το έκαναν αυτό αλλά ούτε και το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή να μου δίνουν δύναμη ή θάρρος, ήταν απλώς αδιάφοροι. Δεν λέγαμε τίποτα και ποτέ.

Σήμερα τους έχω διεγραμμένους , δεν νιώθω κανένα αίσθημα γι’ αυτούς . Τους βλέπω σαν ξένους και είναι ξένοι.

Σίγουρα φταίνε αυτοί και τα σάπια γονίδια τους όμως :P Τους το λέω, τους λέω εσείς φταίτε που είμαι άσχημη , αφού κακάσχημοι είστε κι εσείς και προσβάλλονται κιόλας . Μάλλον εγώ είμαι αυτή που τους απαξιώνω και τους απορρίπτω :Ρ

----------


## vodka

> Absolutvodka...
> 
> Ενα θα σου πω...
> 
> Χωρις να ξερω αν τα φουσκωνεις στο πρωτο ποστ η αν τρολλαρεις ή ή ή
> Απλα περιεγραψες τον τροπο ακριβως που αισθανομαι :-)
> 
> Θα σου πω μονο κουραγιο γιατι εμενα με εχει παρει πολυ απο κατω και δεν μπορω να σου δωσω καποια συμβουλη....
> Πηγα και σε ψυχοντοκ πηρα και φαρμακα εκοψα φαρμακα τιποτα η ιδεα αυτη για τον εαυτο μου παραμενει...
> ...


Nocash, τι να πω κι εγώ.. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χαίρομαι με τίποτα που νιώθει και κάποια άλλη σαν εμένα, αντίθετα λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ! Πραγματικά είναι κρίμα που δεν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε τελείως φλου κι έχουμε αυτή τη χαζοκατάθλιψη να μας κάνει να νιώθουμε άσχημα.

Κουράγιο φίλη μου  :Smile:  !!!
Τουλάχιστον να ξεπεράσουμε αυτήν ..

----------


## vodka

> αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει σε εμενα ειναι οταν εχεις χαλια ψυχολογια τοτε γενικα τιποτα δεν σου αρεσει πανω σου , δεν θελεις να κανεις τιποτα , να μιλησεις σε κανενα , να τρως ολη την ωρα και απλα να εχεις μια πεσιμιστικη σταση για το μελλον σου . Ομως αν εστω κια λιγο η ψυχολογια φτιαξει ολα ξαφνικα τα βλεπεις αναποδα. Εισαι ξαφνικα ωραια , νιωθεις επισης ωραια. Εχεις στοχους , απολαμβανεις μικρα πραγματα. Κατα την αποψη μου ολα ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας. Οποτε κοιτα να κανεις πραγματα πριν οταν ησουν καλυτερα σου αρεσαν και σιγα σιγα θα αντλεις την ευχαριστηση απο αυτα . Τα υπολοιπα θα ρεουν υστερα απο μονα τους. Πρωτα ξεκινα να κανεις μικρα βηματα προς αυτα που θα ηθελες να κανεις για σενα και μετα οχι μονα θα επιταχυνεις τους ρυθμους σου αλλα και θα δοκιμαζεις νεα πραγματα που πριν ουτε καν περνουσαν απο το μυαλο σου οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις.


Αυτό ρε ‘συ φλόρα, τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρα με αυτή την παλιόκατάθλιψη και το μυαλό σκέφτεται μόνο τα αρνητικά και τελικά παρατάς τα πάντα και γίνεσαι ακόμη χειρότερα! Τώρα όμως που δεν έχω δουλειά ούτε λεφτά κι κάθομαι όλη μέρα μέσα, δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα και μου φαίνεται μάταιο να κάνω τα πάντα. Δεν έχω την δυνατότητα κιόλας!

Θυμάμαι , όταν είχα πολλά πράγματα και καινούρια να ασχοληθώ, ένιωθα άλλος άνθρωπος και δεν μ’ένοιαζε το πως είμαι εμφανησιακά .Είχα ξεπεράσει και τις καταθλίψεις και όλα – μόνο μου είχε μείνει αυτό σαν κόμπλεξ και σαν πίκρα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου αλλά μικρό. Κι ήμουν τόσο χαρούμενη και ενθουσιασμένη κάθε μέρα..

Αλλά πού και πού μου έβγαινε το ό,τι δεν μπορώ να κάνω σχέση. Ε όσο να’ναι αυτό δεν παλεύεται και δεν γίνεται με τίποτα να μη με καταθλίβει. Δηλαδή είναι τραγικό ρε ‘συ κατάντια, είναι ντροπή ρε παιδί μου! Δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου! Χάνεις πολλά από αυτό.

Έχεις δίκιο όμως, θα προσπαθήσω να τα κάνω αυτά τα υπόλοιπα (όταν βρω δουλειά) ...

----------


## vodka

Παιδιά , ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις όλων σας <3 Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ αλήθεια που ασχοληθήκατε και για τον χρόνο που δώσατε να απαντήσετε,και για το κουράγιο και για την υποστήριξη και για όλα αλήθεια  :Smile:  το εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ  :Smile: ... Συγνώμη που σας βάζω στη διαδικασία να διαβάζετε τα παραληρήματα μου . Νιώθω ήδη καλύτερα όταν τα μοιράζομαι ελεύθερα, όταν λέω ότι έχω στο μυαλό μου και με βοηθάτε στο έξης: ότι μου μιλάτε κάπως να συνέρχομαι κι έτσι κοντρολάρω τον εαυτό μου και τον φέρνω στα ίσια μου. Στη καθημερινότητα μου δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κανέναν έτσι όπως εδώ αλλά ούτε υπάρχει και κανείς να μου μιλήσει γι’ αυτά και να μου πει μια σωστή κουβέντα γι’ αυτό το πράγμα ή μου δείξει μια αισιόξη πλευρά. 
δυστυχώς για ΄μένα έκανα βλακία , έτσι δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω γιατί ο διαχειριστής και η ip θα μου δώσουν τρίτο μπαν αύριο. 
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να συμμετέχω είναι να μετακομίσω :P

Μπαν και μπαν και μπαν :P 

Αμάν ένα λάθος κάναμε!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Σε εχουν κανει οι γυρω σου να αισθανεσαι ετσι ασχημη?Θελω να πω εχεις δεχτει χλευασμο για καποια σου χαρακτηριστικα?Θεωρω ειναι δικη σου εμμονη ολο αυτο με αποτελεσμα να κλεινεσαι στον εαυτο σου..Εχεις σκεφτει να παρεις βοηθεια,να το δεις λιγο διαφορετικα το θεμα?Ολοι μπορουν να εχουν ενα συντροφο,να κανουν ερωτα,να ειναι ερωτευσιμοι ανεξαρτητα απο κιλα,μυτη,χειλια ματια κτλ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δεν υπολογιζω πολυ την εξωτερικη εμφανιση κ δεν ενοω καπιως να φοβεριζει εξωτερικα απλα να μην ειναι στη τριχα εγω οσους γνωρισα κ ασχολουνταν υπερβολικα με την εμφανιση τους σε σημειο ναρκισισμου ηταν εγωκεντρικοι κ στο τελος τους εκανα περα οστοσο πιστευω σε κκαπια καλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως το να ειναι sweet κλπ δε θα γυριζα ποτε να κοιταξω ενα καβαλημενο καλαμι που κοιταζε τους αλλους αφυψιλου οσο ωραια κ να ταν.

----------


## vodka

> Σε εχουν κανει οι γυρω σου να αισθανεσαι ετσι ασχημη?Θελω να πω εχεις δεχτει χλευασμο για καποια σου χαρακτηριστικα?Θεωρω ειναι δικη σου εμμονη ολο αυτο με αποτελεσμα να κλεινεσαι στον εαυτο σου..Εχεις σκεφτει να παρεις βοηθεια,να το δεις λιγο διαφορετικα το θεμα?Ολοι μπορουν να εχουν ενα συντροφο,να κανουν ερωτα,να ειναι ερωτευσιμοι ανεξαρτητα απο κιλα,μυτη,χειλια ματια κτλ..


Εϊχα δεχθεί χλευασμό μερικές φορές κατά πρόσωπο όταν ήμουν στο σχολείο. 
Και απορρίψη σε σύγκριση με άλλες κοπέλες.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω με άλλα λόγια, είναι πως πάντα ζούσα μια ζωή άδεια και κενή με πολλά προβλήματα στο σπίτι και απέκτησα από νωρίς κατάθλιψη.
Ξεκινώντας να συνειδητοποιώ τον εαυτό μου και την ζωή , κατάλαβα πως ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξεφύγω από τις στεναχώριες της οικογένειας, κτλ κτλ,να διασκεδάσω και να χαρώ , να νιώσω ότι αξίζω, ήταν να βγαίνω, να έχω σχέσεις – όλα αυτά που κάνουν οι νεαρές κοπέλες.

Όταν κατάλαβα ότι μου κοβόταν κι αυτή η δυνατότητα στη ζωή λόγω της εμφάνισης μου ε εκεί είναι που απογοητεύτηκα τελείως. Εκεί μίσησα τη μορφή μου για πάντα.
Λέω να.. πως κάτι τόσο απλό, μια εμφανίσημη απλή κοπελίτσα μπορούσα να ήμουν ωστέ να χαίρομαι ούτε αυτό δεν έγινε. 

Απλώς έχω υπερβολικά μεγάλη συνειδητοποίση του πώς είμαι εμφανησιακά. Αυτό δεν έπρεπε να ξέρω.

Συγνώμη τώρα , μνημόνιο, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ λογικά ή αναλυτικά αυτά που μου γράφετε ή να απαντήσω ακριβώς..
Έχω μπερδευτεί τόσο πολύ , έχω μια σύγχυση μέσα στο μυαλό μου από τις τόσες λύσεις που προσπαθώ να βρω σε όλα τα θέματα..

Γιατί δεν μπορώ Δεν μπορώ άλλο μέσα σ’αυτό το σπίτι μπούχτησα δεν μπορώ άλλο κάθε μέρα σε αυτό το δωμάτιο δεν με χωράει ούτε το δωμάτιο ούτε ο εαυτός μου αλλά ούτε κι ο έξω κόσμος όμως.
Ψάχνω να βρω ένα παράθυρο, μια πόρτα ρε παιδί μου να φτιάξω την ζωή μου ρε, να μην μένω πια στο τίποτα και δεν την βρίσκω . ούτε μια δουλειά να πάρω στα χέρια μου την ζωή δεν έχω ούτε μπορώ να κάνω φίλους δεν έχω όρεξη δεν έχω τίποτα να τους δώσω δεν έχω χαρά τι να με κάνουν κι αυτοί εμένα έτσι όπως είμαι. Κάθε μέρα κάθε μέρα το ίδιο. και το ίδιο. και το ίδιο.
Σπίτι. Σπίτι. Σπίτι. Τίποτα. Τίποτα. Τίποτα.
Βαρέθηκα ρε μπούχτησα να κάνω μοναχικές δραστηριότητες αλλά ούτε και μαζί με άλλους μπορώ πια. 
Δεν έχω.

Δεν μπορώ δεν ξέρω γιατί εγώ να ζω έτσι....

Ευχαριστώ. Θα τα σκεφτώ όλα όταν μπορέσω.

----------


## keep_walking

Προσπαθησε να βελτιωσεις αυτα που διαθετεις και μη ξεχνας να ζεις τη ζωη στο ενδιαμεσο , χωρις να δινεις δικαιολογιες στον εαυτο σου , κατι που λιγο πολυ ολοι το κανουμε πιστευω.

Αλλος σκεφτεται οτι εχω μια ασθενεια , αλλος σκεφτεται ειμαι χαζος , αλλος σκεφτεται ειμαι ασχημος κλπ. 

Δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια εαν ισχυουν τα παραπανω ή οχι , αλλα το πως θα αντιμετωπισουμε τη ζωη με αυτα που διαθετουμε και πως θα βελτιωθουμε οσο μπορουμε. Παντα υπαρχουν καλυτεροι απο μας σε ολους σχεδον τους τομεις. Καποιοι ειναι πιο ομορφοι , καποιοι πιο εξυπνοι , καποιοι χορευουν καλυτερα απο μας , καποιοι παιζουν καλυτερο σκακι απο μας και δεν εχει τελος η λιστα, αλλα σαν συνολο, σαν προσωπικοτητα, σαν οντοτητες ειμαστε μοναδικοι και διαγραφουμε μια πορεια μοναδικη.

Συνηθως οταν βλεπω αλλους ανθρωπους , ποτε σχεδον δεν ζηλεψα την ποσοτητα των υλικων αγαθων που εχουν , αλλα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα τους , μακαρι να χα τοσο χιουμορ , μακαρι να μουν τοσο εξυπνος , μακαρι να χα τοσες γνωσεις και η λιστα δεν εχει τελος.

Προσπαθω να αυτοβελτιωθω λοιπον και εγω και προσπαθω να φυλαγομαι απο τις "φτηνες" δικαιολογιες που μπορω να δωσω στον εαυτο μου ... ωστε να μην επιτυχω ενα στοχο. Σιγουρα βεβαια μερικοι στοχοι ειναι απλησιαστοι , αλλα μερικες φορες και μονο η προσπαθεια να τους πιασεις , βημα-βημα , ο αγωνας που θα δωσεις σε γεμιζει ...ανεξαρτητως αποτελεσματος (μετραει και το αποτελεσμα σιγουρα :Smile:  , αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες εχεις αποκομισει κατι τουλαχιστον απο την προσπαθεια)

Αυτα πιστευω εγω σε γενικες γραμμες , χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι και καλη φιλοσοφια ζωης.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Να ρωτηξω, εσύ θα έβγαινες με έναν ασχημουλη, ανάλογης εμφάνισης με σενα τελοσπαντων. Υποθέτουμε οτι από μυαλό κ προσωπικότητα ειναι μια χαρά! Αν όχι, δε θα έβγαινες εννοώ κ φλερτάρες κ κοιμόσουν μαζί του γιατί θα σε ξενερωνε η σαπιοκοιλια κ η ακμή στη μούρη κ τα στραβά δόντια? Αν ναι, θα κοιμόσουν μαζί του χωρίς να τα βλέπεις όλα αύτα γιατί δε σε νοιαζουν κ δεν τα κοιτάς όταν είσαι ερωτευμένη? 
Πριν απαντήσεις, να σου πω οτι το λογικό θα ηταν να μη μπορείς να απαντήσεις, γιατί απλά δεν το έχεις βιώσει ποτέ. Άρα το θέμα το κυρίως δεν ειναι η εμφάνιση σου, ειναι οτι σκέφτεσαι πολύ, δεν αφήνεσαι, φοβάσαι, και αγχώνεσαι. Η εμφάνιση σου δεν ειναι η πραγματική αιτία, αλλιώς κάθε άσχημη κ άσχημος σε αυτό τον κόσμο θα πέθαινε μόνος. Κ με κατάθλιψη.

----------


## μαρκελα

> K εγω ειχα ( κ εχω ) κατηγορηθει απο θηλυκο μελλος οτι διατηρω διπλο προφιλ ( vagpap-macgyver ) , βεβαια για 15-20 μερες εβγαινε μια το ενα username μια to αλλο ( μπορει νακανα καποιο λαθος χειρισμο , διοτι δεν τα παω καλα με τους υπολογιστες ) αλλα δυο μελη πεσαν πανω μου να με φανε , κ να τους εξηγω ( με πμ ) οτι δεν ειναι αυτη η περιπτωση , αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω ,να μου λενε γιατι δεν επικοινωνεις με τον Νικ ( που να ξερω γω ποιος ειναι ο Νικ ) , αργοτερα καταλαβα ποιος ειναι ο Νικ , τι θρασυ με αποκαλεσαν κτλ κτλ
> 
> Και ο λογος που αλλαξα username ητο οτι δεν μου αρεσε το παλιο . Ουτε δολοπλοκιες , ιντριγκες κ ολες αυτες οι σαχλαμαρες .


Ακριβώς το ίδιο και με μένα -το έχω ξαναγράψει- όπως και μ' άλλους εδώ, που κάποιοι πια δεν μπαίνουν πλέον...

Και βέβαια φαίνεται ποιός έχει παραλήρημα και ανάγκη να τον παραδέχονται, όταν ποστάρει ειρωνείες και προσβολές!... 
Φαίνεται, όταν σχεδόν αμέσως σπεύδουν συνήθως κάποια παλαιότερα μέλη, ως άλλοι κλώνοι, για να επιβεβαιώσουν τα όποια γραφόμενά του... 
Δυστυχία, υποκρισία κι απουσία διακριτικής ικανότητας δείχνουν αυτές οι μικρότητες.
Μέρες που είναι όμως συγχωράμε, εξάλλου πειράζοντας τον άλλο τον εαυτό μας πειράζουμε κι έτσι απ' όλα τελικά μαθαίνουμε και 
το κάθε τι γίνεται μέσο για να προχωρήσουμε... Χρόνια Πολλά σ' όλους!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο και με μένα -το έχω ξαναγράψει- όπως και μ' άλλους εδώ, που κάποιοι πια δεν μπαίνουν πλέον...
> 
> Και βέβαια φαίνεται ποιός έχει παραλήρημα και ανάγκη να τον παραδέχονται, όταν ποστάρει ειρωνείες και προσβολές!... 
> Φαίνεται, όταν σχεδόν αμέσως σπεύδουν συνήθως κάποια παλαιότερα μέλη, ως άλλοι κλώνοι, για να επιβεβαιώσουν τα όποια γραφόμενά του... 
> Δυστυχία, υποκρισία κι απουσία διακριτικής ικανότητας δείχνουν αυτές οι μικρότητες.
> Μέρες που είναι όμως συγχωράμε, εξάλλου πειράζοντας τον άλλο τον εαυτό μας πειράζουμε κι έτσι απ' όλα τελικά μαθαίνουμε και 
> το κάθε τι γίνεται μέσο για να προχωρήσουμε... Χρόνια Πολλά σ' όλους!


Πολυ - πολυ σωστα μαρκελα , Χρονια Πολλα κ σεσενα , κ μερα που ειναι , ας αφησουμε τα ψευδωνυμα . Τ οναμα μου ειναι Αγγελος κ οι φιλοι μου με φωναζουν Αγγελο ( μαγκαιβεριστικο χιουμορ )

----------


## Alucard

> Να ρωτηξω, εσύ θα έβγαινες με έναν ασχημουλη, ανάλογης εμφάνισης με σενα τελοσπαντων. Υποθέτουμε οτι από μυαλό κ προσωπικότητα ειναι μια χαρά! Αν όχι, δε θα έβγαινες εννοώ κ φλερτάρες κ κοιμόσουν μαζί του γιατί θα σε ξενερωνε η σαπιοκοιλια κ η ακμή στη μούρη κ τα στραβά δόντια? Αν ναι, θα κοιμόσουν μαζί του χωρίς να τα βλέπεις όλα αύτα γιατί δε σε νοιαζουν κ δεν τα κοιτάς όταν είσαι ερωτευμένη? 
> Πριν απαντήσεις, να σου πω οτι το λογικό θα ηταν να μη μπορείς να απαντήσεις, γιατί απλά δεν το έχεις βιώσει ποτέ. Άρα το θέμα το κυρίως δεν ειναι η εμφάνιση σου, ειναι οτι σκέφτεσαι πολύ, δεν αφήνεσαι, φοβάσαι, και αγχώνεσαι. Η εμφάνιση σου δεν ειναι η πραγματική αιτία, αλλιώς κάθε άσχημη κ άσχημος σε αυτό τον κόσμο θα πέθαινε μόνος. Κ με κατάθλιψη.


Ενω εσυ θα κοιμοσουν θες να μας πεις?

----------


## vodka

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο και με μένα -το έχω ξαναγράψει- όπως και μ' άλλους εδώ, που κάποιοι πια δεν μπαίνουν πλέον...
> 
> Και βέβαια φαίνεται ποιός έχει παραλήρημα και ανάγκη να τον παραδέχονται, όταν ποστάρει ειρωνείες και προσβολές!... 
> Φαίνεται, όταν σχεδόν αμέσως σπεύδουν συνήθως κάποια παλαιότερα μέλη, ως άλλοι κλώνοι, για να επιβεβαιώσουν τα όποια γραφόμενά του... 
> Δυστυχία, υποκρισία κι απουσία διακριτικής ικανότητας δείχνουν αυτές οι μικρότητες.
> Μέρες που είναι όμως συγχωράμε, εξάλλου πειράζοντας τον άλλο τον εαυτό μας πειράζουμε κι έτσι απ' όλα τελικά μαθαίνουμε και 
> το κάθε τι γίνεται μέσο για να προχωρήσουμε... Χρόνια Πολλά σ' όλους!



Κι όχι μόνο αυτό..
Αυτό που κατάφεραν στην ουσία ήταν να επιτεθούν και στο άλλο μέλος (αυτές ξέρουν μόνο ποιο εννοούσαν..) το οποίο είναι άντρας και έχει 800 μηνύματα στο προφίλ του.

Κατηγορώντας εμένα ότι είμαι αυτό το μέλος, δημιουργούν λοιπόν συκοφαντία, πρόβλημα και επιτήθονται σε 2 μέλη ταυτόχρονα, αφού εγώ δεν είμαι εκείνο.

Έπειτα, βγάζουμε κι άλλα συμπεράσματα όπως:
υπερβολική αυτοπεποίθηση για την μετριότητα του μυαλού τους, αδυναμία κατανόησης κειμένου ή σύγκρισης στοιχείων ώστε να βγει το σωστό συμπέρασμα. Έλλειψη σεβασμού σε όλη την κοινότητα αυτή και στο ενδεχόμενα πραγματικό πρόβλημα του καθένα, αφού το μόνο που τους ενδιέφερε ήταν να πετάξουν την κοτσάνα τους, την ειρωνία τους προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί το σύστριγγλο εδώ μέσα (για φαντάσου να έδινα μια ειρωνική ή απαξιωτική απάντηση κι εγώ τι θα γινόταν!) , χωρίς να μπουν στην διαδικασία να αμφισβητίσουν τον εαυτό τους –μήπως κάνω λάθος? Μήπως αυτό το μέλος δεν είναι ό,τι νομίζω και δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα άδικα σε κάποιον/ους?- ούτε καν!
Ας το κάνουμε εδώ μέσα κάτω γειτονίτσα μας και δε πα να χτυπιέται ο άλλος ότι έχει πρόβλημα.. Ας το είχε λύσει!

Χαρακτηριστικά κάποια έγραψε ‘’ Η ταινία τρόμου και μυστηρίου συνεχίζεται με μπολικα κομικα στοιχεια και σασπένς που όμοιο του δεν έχουμε ματαξαναδει!!’’

Ενθουσιάστηκε κιόλας! Ανατρίχιασε! 
Δηλαδή εντάξει... ποιος άνθρωπος θα καθόταν να γράψει 2 θέματα στην ενότητα κατάθλιψης,γράφοντας αυτά που γράφω εγώ....
για να δουλέψει αυτές και να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση στο φόρουμ?
Κι από τα κείμενα μου , δεν προκύπτει καμία επίθεση άμεση ή έμμεση ούτε πμ έστειλα σε κανέναν ώστε να υποθέσουν ότι όντως παίζει να είμαι κάποιο ύπουλο πρόσωπο, πως στο διάλο έβγαλαν τέτοιο συμπέρασμα, μου λες? 

Το δικό μου το προφίλ όντως ήταν διπλό –εξήγησα τι έγινε- αλλά αυτές –πριν ακόμη φάω τα μπαν και αποδειχθεί- είχαν ήδη βγάλει τα πορίσματα άλλα ντ’ άλλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα τα δικά τους. Μόλις τρώω τα μπαν -έκατσε κι η φάση βλέπεις σε εμένα- ε εκεί αποτελειώθηκε η υπόθεση! 
Μέχρι κι ο διαχειριστής έφτασε να τους πει ότι κάνουν λάθος.

Διαστρεβλώνουν το ίματζ του καθένα σε όλο το φόρουμ.
Καθόμαστε κι απολογούμαστε δημόσια
και συγχυζόμαστε..
τέλος πάντων, ασχολία είναι κι αυτό όμως τελικά .

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας

----------


## vodka

> Να ρωτηξω, εσύ θα έβγαινες με έναν ασχημουλη, ανάλογης εμφάνισης με σενα τελοσπαντων. Υποθέτουμε οτι από μυαλό κ προσωπικότητα ειναι μια χαρά! Αν όχι, δε θα έβγαινες εννοώ κ φλερτάρες κ κοιμόσουν μαζί του γιατί θα σε ξενερωνε η σαπιοκοιλια κ η ακμή στη μούρη κ τα στραβά δόντια? Αν ναι, θα κοιμόσουν μαζί του χωρίς να τα βλέπεις όλα αύτα γιατί δε σε νοιαζουν κ δεν τα κοιτάς όταν είσαι ερωτευμένη? 
> Πριν απαντήσεις, να σου πω οτι το λογικό θα ηταν να μη μπορείς να απαντήσεις, γιατί απλά δεν το έχεις βιώσει ποτέ. Άρα το θέμα το κυρίως δεν ειναι η εμφάνιση σου, ειναι οτι σκέφτεσαι πολύ, δεν αφήνεσαι, φοβάσαι, και αγχώνεσαι. Η εμφάνιση σου δεν ειναι η πραγματική αιτία, αλλιώς κάθε άσχημη κ άσχημος σε αυτό τον κόσμο θα πέθαινε μόνος. Κ με κατάθλιψη.


Εννοείς να βγαίνω επίτηδες με άσχημους σαν εμένα, που δεν τους τραβάω το ενδιαφέρον με την εμφάνιση (μπορεί να την αποστρέφονται κιόλας κι αυτοί ,γιατί επειδή είναι άσχημοι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν γούστο) –ούτε εκείνοι το δικό μου, που όμως εβρισκόμενοι στην θέση απελπισίας και ανημπόριας, μη έχοντας επιλογές , θα κάνουμε όλες τις εκπτώσεις που απαιτούνται, θα προσπεράσουμε συνειδητά την αυτόματη αποστροφή που μας δημιουργείται ώστε να φτάσουμε στο προκείμενο ,να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα με το ζόρι ...

Τώρα θα πρέπει να ανεχθώ την σιχαμάρα 2 άσχημων: τη δική μου και τη δική του.

και θα τύχει τελικά να γνωρίσω εκείνον που θα ερωτευτούμε σαν χαρακτήρες όμως... 
και θα αγαπηθούμε... και θα περνάμε καλά.. και θα είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι ο ένας με τον άλλον.. 
Κι η ιστορία θα έχει happy end...
Θα παραμείνει η ασχήμια μα θα υπάρχει ανάμεσα μας μια αγάπη. 
(περιγράφουμε το ιδεατό σενάριο τώρα. Ας μη μιλήσουμε για το ενδεχόμενο ότι θα βολευτεί ο άσχημος μαζί μου μόνο και μόνο επειδή θα ξέρει πως δεν μπορεί να βρει άλλη).

Δεν διαφωνώ. Αυτό το απλό πραγματάκι που λες, είναι ρεαλιστικό.

Αλλά δες ρε ‘συ λίλιουμ, όχι δες σε παρακαλώ ! 
Δεν είναι μια κατάντια? Είναι μια αληθινή, ειλικρινής επιλογή? 
Δεν είναι μια κίνηση απελπισίας –αυτή τη φορά από 2 ανθρώπους? Είναι κάτι το αυθόρμητο, το ωραίο?
Είναι διπλά σιχαμερό τώρα!



Τι σας βάζω να συζητάμε! Δεν το πιστεύω.....

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Εννοείς να βγαίνω επίτηδες με άσχημους σαν εμένα, που δεν τους τραβάω το ενδιαφέρον με την εμφάνιση (μπορεί να την αποστρέφονται κιόλας κι αυτοί ,γιατί επειδή είναι άσχημοι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν γούστο) –ούτε εκείνοι το δικό μου, που όμως εβρισκόμενοι στην θέση απελπισίας και ανημπόριας, μη έχοντας επιλογές , θα κάνουμε όλες τις εκπτώσεις που απαιτούνται, θα προσπεράσουμε συνειδητά την αυτόματη αποστροφή που μας δημιουργείται ώστε να φτάσουμε στο προκείμενο ,να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα με το ζόρι ...
> 
> Οχι βεβαια, δεν εννοοω αυτο, εννοω να σου κινησει καποιος το ενδιαφερον ο οποιος δεν ειναι καλλονος, και να το προχωρησεις μαζι του! Το πιο απλο πραγμα, που παει το μυαλο σου στασεναρια συνεχεια!!
> 
> Τώρα θα πρέπει να ανεχθώ την σιχαμάρα 2 άσχημων: τη δική μου και τη δική του.
> 
> Εμενα ενας παλιος μου φιλος ηταν αντικειμενικα ασχημουλης, ουτε σιχαινομουν ουτε τιποτα. Τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα δλδ δεν καταλαβαινω, οτι δηποτε αποκλινει απο το ωραιο η το νορμαλ το σιχενεσαι? Mercy!!!!!!!
> 
> και θα τύχει τελικά να γνωρίσω εκείνον που θα ερωτευτούμε σαν χαρακτήρες όμως... 
> ...


Δεν εννοουσα αυτο που καταλαβες, οποτε ολο το υπολοιπο μερος της απαντησης σου ειναι ακυρο!

----------


## vodka

> Δεν εννοουσα αυτο που καταλαβες, οποτε ολο το υπολοιπο μερος της απαντησης σου ειναι ακυρο!




Τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω το κείμενο σου , η αλήθεια είναι πως στάθηκα σε λάθος σημείο . Στάθηκα στις ερωτήσεις σου - οι οποίες ήταν κάπως μπερδεμένες και δυσκολεύτηκα να διαβάσω πίσω από τις γραμμές τι θες να πεις- με αποτέλεσμα δώσω μια απάντηση η οποία μπερδεύει κι εσένα κι όντως είναι άστοχη. Σχώρα με λίλιουμ  :Smile: , επειδή ξενυχταώ και σκέφτομαι διάφορα μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ κι λέω κι εγώ άλλα των αλλών. 
Λοιπόν, αυτό που μου λες συμπερασματικά είναι πως φταίει ο τρόπος που σκέφτομαι και πρέπει να αλλάξω αυτόν κυρίως. 
(Άντε να το καταφέρω αυτό τώρα..)

Όσο για την δεύτερη απάντηση σου, σου λέω ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εγώ με κανέναν άνθρωπο πάνω σε αυτόν τον κόσμο τόσο επιφανειακό . Δεν θα μπορούσα να έχω, γιατί έχω μάθει να βρίσκω ομορφιά στον καθένα και την καθεμία λόγω της δικής μου θέσης. Το έχω μάθει αυτό και μ’αρέσει.
φυσικά και θα τον δεχόμουν κτλ όσα λες απλώς η περιγράφη της σιχαμάρας που έκανα ήταν αποκύημα των δικών σου λέξεων ‘’σαπιοκοιλιά ‘’ κτλ φαντάστηκα ότι ήθελες να περιγράψεις κάτι αποκρουστικό . τεσπα είπαμε είναι άκυρο και το δικό σου και το δικό μου. 
Μένω στο πόιντ σου  :Smile: 
Σ’ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## marian_m

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...τέλος πάντων, ασχολία είναι κι αυτό όμως τελικά .
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας



Ακριβώς! Γι' αυτό κι είπα πρώτα δυστυχία... γιατί ίσως και νάναι κι η μόνη ασχολία τελικά, γιατί έτσι μπορεί να βγάζει όλα τα απωθημένα της κακοποίησης, 
που κάποτε δέχτηκε, χωρίς να διακινδυνεύει ξανά το φόβο της απόρριψης και της μοναξιάς... Μια ψευδαίσθηση ζωής...

----------


## vodka

> Ρητορικές είναι οι ερωτήσεις, δεν περιμένω απάντηση.
> Αφού έχεις βρει την ανταπόκριση που θέλεις στο θέμα σου, το τι πιστεύω εγώ δε νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί.


Ο διαχειριστής πρέπει να σου δώσει προειδοποίηση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, και επιθετική συμπεριφορά απέναντι μου, καθώς από την πρώτη ημέρα που άνοιξα τα θέματα μου, μου επιτίθεσαι κατηγορώντας με ότι είμαι διπλό προφίλ ενώ δεν είμαι και δεν με αφήνεις ελεύθερα να κλάψω για το πρόβλημα μου. ΕΣΥ με παρασύρεις να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου. ΕΣΥ άρχισες μια επίθεση. ΕΣΥ συνεχίζεις να με αποπροσανατολίζεις από το θέματα μου και την πληρώνω κι από πάνω εγώ, άδικα. Ήρθα εγώ πουθενά να σε ενοχλήσω? Ρητορική η ερώτηση.
Ρε άντε Τράβα φύγε από το θέμα μου και μην μου ξαναγράψεις τίποτα.

3 άτομα παραπονιούνται για τέτοιες άδικες κατηγορίες από μέρους σας. Τα διάβασες αυτά?

Αν ο διαχειριστής δεν σου δώσει προειδοποίηση ή και μπαν γι' αυτό που κάνεις.. δεν ξέρω τι να πω..

(Αν σου γράψω ότι μου πρήζεις τα @@.....
Αυτό αποτέλει ένα ακόμη στοιχείο για να ενισχύσεις την υποψία σου).

Αυτό που κάνεις λέγεται κακία. Γιατί μου απαντάς με την υπόθεση ακόμη καρφωμένη στο μυαλό σου ότι είμαι ένα ακόμη προφίλ..
Και ξέρεις τι μου προκαλείς? Με κάνεις να αισθανόμαι ακόμη πιο απογοητευμένη, ακόμη πιο αγανακτισμένη, ακόμη πιο μόνη , ακόμη πιο απελπισμένη αφού δεν μπορώ να βρω μια διέξοδο ώστε να κάνω την ψυχή μου να αισθανθεί λίγο καλύτερα .
Ακόμη κι εδώ συναντάω προβλήματα από το πουθενά .....
Κι αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι πολύ θλιμμένη μέσα μου από τις δικές μου σκέψεις , διαφορετικά θα σου απαντούσα όπως σου αξίζει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> προειδοποίηση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, και επιθετική συμπεριφορά απέναντι μου, καθώς


 α καλα αυτο το κανει 24ωρες το 24ωρο σε μενα μου ελεγε 24 ωρες οτι δεν εχω κοπελα κ οτι ολα τα εβγαλα απο το μυαλο κ ειναι κ σιγουρη κ ολας αυτο μ αρεσει λες κ γνωριζομαστε 10 χρονια 


> Αν ο διαχειριστής δεν σου δώσει προειδοποίηση ή και μπαν γι' αυτό που κάνεις.. δεν ξέρω τι να πω...


 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ντυσου,στολισου και βγες εξω με 2 φιλες..Αυτο που εχεις αυτο θα αναδειξεις!Τα στραβα δοντια καποιοι τα βρισκουν γοητευτικα!!Καθαρα να ειναι μωρε...Τα κιλα επισης,αν υπαρχουν δεν σε καθιστουν ασχημη!Φτιαξε την ψυχολογια σου πανω σε αυτο το κομματι,δες το λιγο διαφορετικα,γιατι με αυτα που σκεφτεσαι και νιωθεις παντα ασχημη θα σε βλεπεις!
Δλδ μονο οι αντικειμενικα ομορφες (για εμενα δεν υπαρχει αντικειμενικη ομορφια) εχουν ζωη και δικαιωμα στον ερωτα?Ελα τωρα.......

Αν θελεις να βελτιωσεις κατι κανε το,ολοι και ολες το κανουμε αυτο..Η Μπαρμπρα Στρειζαντ ειχε μια μυτη που ξεκινουσε απο την Εθνικη Πατρων εως τα Μεγαρα και ομως ειχε πολλες κατακτησεις στην ζωη της!Οκ ενα ηλιθιο παραδειγμα..

----------


## vodka

> α καλα αυτο το κανει 24ωρες το 24ωρο σε μενα μου ελεγε 24 ωρες οτι δεν εχω κοπελα κ οτι ολα τα εβγαλα απο το μυαλο κ ειναι κ σιγουρη κ ολας αυτο μ αρεσει λες κ γνωριζομαστε 10 χρονια Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Ευχαριστώ για το αξεσουάρ Αλέξανδρε  :Smile:  Σε νιώθω πως σου σπάνε τα νεύρα, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.. Υπομονή.

----------


## vodka

Μνημόνιο, να 'σαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα με το σχόλιο σου.

Όταν το διαβάζω αυτό που γράφεις , λέω μέσα μου: ''Ναι είναι κάτι το πολύ απλό!'' Και με κάνεις να νιώθω την αισιοδοξία!
Αλλά στην πράξη, εκεί κολλάω. Να το εφαρμόσω μέσα μου. Δεν μπορώ να το νιώσω αυτό το συναίσθημα. Tην άνεση αυθόρμητα... Δεν το ξέρω πώς είναι.
Bλέπω όλες τις άλλες κοπέλες/γυναίκες... όλους .. να αισθάνονται όμορφα με τον εαυτό τους, άνετα, να αισθάνονται χαρά όπως κι αν είναι και το αισθάνονται αυθόρμητα αυτό.
Πηγαία, αυτόματα. Βγαίνει απ' την ψυχή.
Ενώ εγώ.. μόλις σκέφτομαι πως είμαι, αυθόρμητα νιώθω απαίσια με τον εαυτό μου. Δεν μπορώ να δώσω να καταλάβεις πόσο άσχημα νιώθω..
Νιώθω ντροπή, απογοήτευση..
Τόσο ράκος γίνομαι, τόσο χάλια νιώθω λες και είμαι ό,τι πιο χειρότερο υπάρχει.
Λέω άντλησε αυτοπεποίθηση,νιώσε ρε παιδί μου! Ανέβα!.. από που να την αντλήσω δεν βρίσκω..
καταρακώνομαι τελείως , απογοητεύομαι όσο δεν χωράει άλλο και στο τέλος λέω ''εχ... παράτα τα ..μάταιο είναι''.
Πρέπει να το μάθω να το κάνω συνειδητά αυτό το ανέβασμα και δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο γίνεται να το καταφέρω..

Αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω ότι δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ.
Μα δεν γίνεται κι αλλιώς. Πρέπει να το δουλέψω, να πιεστώ διαφορετικά δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα.

Ευχαριστώ για όλα ε , να 'σαι καλά 
Καλή χρόνια να έχεις  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Οτι μας βαραινει την ψυχη δεν ειναι ευκολο..τιποτα δεν ειναι ευκολο,ουτε ανεφικτο ομως!Μην συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με αλλες κοπελες,προσπαθησε να αγαπησεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου..Αυτη εισαι..Προσπαθησε να ντυνεσαι με ρουχα που σε κολακευουν,βαψε λιγο το ματακι,κανε ενα κουρεματακι,θα δεις θα νιωσεις ομορφα!Μην συγκρινεσαι ομως με αλλες..
Η εμφανιση ειναι σημαντικη σιγουρα,ομως δεν ξεκινουν ολα απο εκει και ουτε καταληγουν ολα εκει.
Αν δεν εχεις την τυπικη ομορφια που αναζητας,κανε παιχνιδι με το μυαλο σου..Το μυαλο ερεθιζει πιο πολυ τους αλλους και αυτο το κατεχεις!

Καλη χρονια και ευχομαι το 2014 να σε αγαπησεις λιγο και θα δεις ποσο ομορφη θα σε δεις  :Smile:

----------


## λιλιουμ

Κυριε Διαχειριστα δεν ανοιγετε λιγο τα πμ της βοτκας (ποτε δεν περιμενα οτι θα ζητουσα να επικοινωνησω με ενα ποτο!).

----------


## vodka

Πες το λίλιουμ (θα προσπαθήσω να μη σε ζαλίσω ).

Μόνο τα δικά μου έκλεισε? Κι ύστερα σου λέει... να μην κάνεις τσατ το φόρουμ. Πώς θα επικοινωνήσω εγώ τώρα χωρίς μηνύματα? 
Μόνη μου να κάτσω στη γώνια μου.. Όλοι μαζί κι ο ψωριάρης μόνος του.
Ρε ειλικρινά.. από την πρώτη ημέρα που μπήκα εδώ μέσα μου πέρασε και η κατάθλιψη και όλα. Μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα ...

----------


## Macgyver

Αγαπητη absolutvodka , οσον αφορα την αφορα την ομορφια , ναχες υπ οψην , οτι για τον ερασστη το αγαπημενο προσωπο ειναι παντα το πιο ομορφο το πιο ομορφο πλασμα που μπορει να φανταστει , αν κ την ιδια στιγμη ενας ξενος ειναι δυνατο να μην μπορει να την (τον ) διακρινει απο ενα καφασι σουπιες . Η ομορφια ειναι στα ματια του ορωντος .

----------


## vodka

Mac με αφορμή το σχόλιο σου, το οποίο θεωρώ το ίδιο σωστό- όπως και όλων των υπολοίπων παιδιών- θέλω να γράψω ένα τελευταίο μονόλογο του παραλόγου κι ύστερα αποχωρώ και σας αφήνω , διότι δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. 
Εϊναι ένα πρόβλημα που μπορώ να το λύσω μόνο εγώ –αν μπορώ.
Απλώς το παραθέτω κι όπως ήδη θα έχετε καταλάβει , αδυνατώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό, διότι οι οπτικές γωνίες και λύσεις που δίνετε είναι σωστές και συμφωνώ με όλες. Και ίσως έχουν εφαρμογή σε κάποιο άλλο άτομο μα όχι σε εμένα κι αυτό γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλά τόσο και μόνο επιφανειακό, όπως το να πάω να κουρευτώ κι έτσι θα είμαι τέλεια.
Όλες τις επιφανειακές βελτιώσεις τις έχω κάνει στο σημείο που μου επιτρέπεται οικονομικά . Από εκεί κι έπειτα , χτυπάω πλατό οπότε και πρέπει να στραφώ στο σύστημα της σκέψης μου που μου γεννάει τα ανάλογα αρνητικά συναισθήματα , καθώς αυτό είναι που με εμποδίζει περισσότερο. Το είπατε κι αυτό. 
Το ξέρω κι εγώ, μα κουμπώνει τόσο λογικά μέσα μου που για να το αλλάξω πρέπει να συμβεί κάτι το τυχαίο-το οποίο αγνοώ τι μπορεί να είναι ή να πάρω ανάποδες τελείως από μόνη μου. 

Γιατί ξεκινάμε από το ότι δεν είμαι μέσα στο καθημερινό πρότυπο. Δεν έχω το όμορφο σώμα τις πιο καθημερινής κοπέλας. Αυτή η σκέψη μου που συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι αντικειμενική , μου δημιουργεί όμως το συναίσθημα που περιέγραψα στο Μνημόνιο –σχόλιο #73. 

Από αυτό δημιουργείται η αλυσίδα: τοποθετώ τον εαυτό μου μέσα στο καφάσι με τις σουπιές που λες , αυτή τη φορά μέσα όχι από τα μάτια τα δικά μου μόνο, αλλά και από τα μάτια του απέναντι μου. 
Το παίρνω σαν δεδομένο ότι ο άλλος δεν με βλέπει διαφορετικά πέρα από το καφάσι. Αν μου πει είσαι εντάξει, θεωρώ πως είτε το λέει για το πει απλώς ή επειδή είναι χαζός ή επειδή δεν τα ξέρει καλά.
Και το υποστηρίζω με την πραγματικότητα που υπάρχει γύρω μας, καθώς γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς αναζητά ο μέσος καθημερινός άνθρωπος για σχέση του/ όλοι μας στην τελική αναζητούμε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να βρούμε και υπάρχει.
Οπότε συνεχίζεται η αλυσίδα ως εξής: δεν θέλω να πάω με κάποιον αφού σίγουρα δεν θα του αρέσω. Αφού σίγουρα μπορεί να βρει κάτι καλύτερο από εμένα έστω μόνο στην εμφάνιση. 
Ξέρω ότι παίζει ρόλο η προσωπικότητα κι ο χαρακτήρας αλλά σιγά... Ό,τι έχω εγώ σαν χαρακτήρας μπορεί να το έχει και μια άλλη γυναίκα αντίστοιχα συν την καλύτερη εμφάνιση.
Όμως τώρα πια κι εγώ τους απορρίπτω διότι τους θεωρώ βλάκες (μιλάω για την συντριπτική καθημερινή πλειοψηφία γύρω μου),η επικοινωνία είναι αμφίδρομα αδύνατη ανάμεσα μας, γιατί αναγκάστηκα λόγω μακριών περιόδων μοναξιάς να έχω ασχοληθεί με τόσα θέματα ώστε να μου έχει ανοίξει το μυαλό (ως ένα σημείο) το οποίο αδυνατεί να λειτουργήσει μέσα στο πρότυπο-στο παίζω γκομενίτσα –μου το παίζεις τυπάς-τα φτιάχνουμε-πηγαίνουμε στα κλαμπ –λέμε σαχλαμάρες-περνάμε τέλεια-πάμε για άλλα .
Μπορώ να το παριστάνω αυτό, ναι, αλλά δεν μ’αρέσει. Θέλω να είμαι ο εαυτός μου. Κι ο εαυτός μου δεν είναι η γυναικάρα με την απόλυτη θηλυκότητα που βλέπουμε. 
Τους θεωρώ βλάκες-με θεωρούν σοβαρή-τους θεωρώ απολίτιστους γύφτους επιπέδου νεάντερταλ-με θεωρούν ξενέρωτη και πάει λέγοντας...
Δεν έχω την κλασική θηλυκότητα που έχει κάθε γυναίκα τώρα πια γιατί κι εγώ δεν θεωρώ σκόπιμο να προκαλέσω κανέναν. 
ΤΗ θηλυκότητα που έχει απόκτησει κάθε γυναίκα, την έχει αποκτήσει αλληλεπιδραστικά με τους άλλους.
Εγώ, έχω μια αυτόνομη δική μου.
Φαντάσου σε πόσους ανθρώπους γύρω μου δεν χωράω τώρα πια όχι μόνο λόγω εμφάνισης –το κυριότερο για όλους- αλλά και: πεποιθήσεων, χαρακτήρα, συμπεριφοράς , ιδεών κτλ .
Ζηλεύω την κάθε μία που ζει απλά την ζωή της και δεν έχει αναγκαστεί ποτέ να σκεφτεί.
Όμως και πάλι καταλήγω στο ότι ακόμη κι αν στραφώ σε τύπους που ταιριάζουν στα δικά μου, είναι πιο ροκ, πιο αναρχικοί, πιο προβληματισμένοι κτλ κτλ- πάλι ταιριάζουμε ως φίλοι τελικά κι όχι ως ερωτικοί σύντροφοι- καθώς για την σχέση θα παίξει ρόλο και πάλι η εμφάνιση- γαμώτο!
Αδυνατώ να φανταστώ έναν ο οποίος θα με θέλει ερωτικά. Πολύ απλά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτό το άτομο. 
Κάνω παρέα με άντρες άνετα δεν έχω πρόβλημα. αλλά τους μετατρέπω σε φίλους μου και μόνο. Μάλιστα, όσο καλύτερο χαρακτήρα έχει κάποιος, τόσο καλύτερος για φίλος μου .
Όσο για το να στραφώ σε κάποιον που δεν μου αρέσει αλλά να πιεστώ να τον γνωρίσω ή να εκμετελλευτώ ότι είναι χαζός ή κάποια αδυναμία του ή να το πάω με συνοικέσια ή να καταλαβαίνω ότι κάθεται αυτός μαζί μου γιατί δεν έχει άλλες επιλογές προκειμένου να μην είμαι μόνη –το θεωρώ εξευτελιστικό και προτιμώ να μείνω μόνη μου για πάντα παρά να γίνει κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι αυθόρμητο και ειλικρινές και από τις δύο πλευρές.
Τελεία.
Παρακάτω.

Για να αλλάξω αυτό το συναίσθημα το ξέρω πως πρέπει να δέχτω ότι είμαι αυτή που είμαι κι ό,τι όπως άλλες άσχημες πάνω σε αυτόν κόσμο, έτσι υπάρχω κι εγώ κι έχω δικαίωμα στον έρωτα και την ζωή. Οπότε και βουτάω . 
Μια ζωή την έχουμε και μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι μας γουστάρει αρκεί να έχουμε τη θέληση, τα κότσια,τη δύναμη, την αδιαφορία. Αυτό το δέχομαι και το έχω εφαρμόσει σε όλους τους τομείς
αλλά εκεί δεν το καταφέρνω.
Γιατί το δικό μου σύστημα ακόμη μου λέει: οκ μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να πας και άσχετα με το αποτέλεσμα , να περάσεις καλά εσύ και να μην σε νοιάξει η απόρριψη που θα φας. Τρως την απόρριψη , πας παρακάτω και συνέχιζεις μέχρι να βρεις κάποιον ο οποίος θα σε δεχτεί-αν βρεθεί.
Πόσες απορρίψεις μπορώ να αντέξω? Σήμερα δεν μπορώ ούτε μία. Σήμερα το θεωρώ κάτι δεδομένο και ανώφελο . κάτι που δεν είναι για εμένα.
Πρέπει να μάθω να τις αντέχω όλες και να μην κάνω την σκέψη μετά ό,τι ‘’να, είδες! με απέρριψε γιατί είμαι άσχημη. Γιατί δεν έχω ωραίο σώμα. Δίκιο είχε το παιδί-τι να κάνει... απορώ πώς πήγε και μαζί μου αφού είμαι μπάζο’’. 
Το οποίο φέρνει την κατάθλιψη, την απογοήτευση, το παράτημα, την πίκρα , το ερώτημα ‘’γιατί έγω ?’’ που έχει για απάντηση ‘’γιατί έτσι’’.

Κι όλος αυτό ο φόβος τελικά της απόρριψης , έχει γεννηθεί γιατί από το ξεκίνημα της ζωής μου έφαγα απόρριψη από τους άλλους, εμποδίστηκα να ενταχθώ ομαλά και να εξελιχθώ σε κάτι το φυσιολογικό.
Έφταιγε η εμφάνιση όμως για αυτή την απόρριψη και το συνειδητοποιούσα από τότε.
Εν μέρη είμαι μόνη από επιλογή, εν μέρη επειδή δεν με δέχονται οι άλλοι ομαλά και όμορφα.
Η αλληλεπίδραση που λέμε.
Εν μέρη φταίει το μυαλό μου , ο χαρακτήρας μου που ήταν ευαίσθητος , ντροπαλός , αδύναμος απέναντι στα αρνητικά που δεχόμουν από το περιβάλλον και δεν μπόρεσα να τα ξεπεράσω όλα πιο νωρίς ηλικιακά. Άθελα μου έγιναν όλα αυτά.

Οπότε από ένα σημείο και μετά , αναγκάζομαι να φτιάξω εγώ τον εαυτό μου μόνη μου και συνειδητά. Εσείς όλοι έχετε έναν χαρακτήρα , μια προσωπικότητα , όλοι μας δηλαδή αυτό έχουμε, που έχει χτιστεί αυτόματα σε όλη την ζωή σας μέχρι τώρα.
Έτσι έχω κι εγώ. Μόνο που εγώ προσπαθώ να με αλλάξω γιατί δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου πρακτικά.
Προσπαθώ να επαναπρογραμματιστώ. Δεν είμαι ρομπότ όμως. Είμαι άνθρωπος με σκέψεις που γεννούν αισθήματα χωρίς να το θέλω. Προκειμένου να τα πάω καλύτερα στη ζωή μου και να γίνω αυτό που θέλω , είναι αναγκαίο να αλλάξω τα θλιβερά αισθήματα που μου δημιουργούν οι σκέψεις .
Υπάρχει και η πιο πρακτική λύση που λύνει όλο το πρόβλημα μπαμ κι έξω το οποίο είναι οι πλαστικές όμως δεν γίνονται λόγω οικονομικών-άλλα προβλήματα από εκείνη την μεριά.


Σήμερα, αν με γνωρίσεις θα δεις ότι είμαι ένα τέρας αναισθησίας, έχω απορρίψει κι εγώ τον μισό κόσμο γύρω μου λόγω βλακείας αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο είμαι τελείως άουτ. 
Αφού διαβάζω κι εγώ τι γράφω και λέω ε όχι ρε δεν μπορεί να τα γράφει αυτά μια 24χρονη. Μοιάζω ανώριμη και βλάκας. Ντρέπομαι.

Τρομάζω κι εγώ στην ιδέα ότι δεν μου φαίνεται . Δεν μου φαίνεται ούτε εμφανησιακά,σαν επιφανειακή ματιά γιατί μπορεί να μην είμαι ωραία αλλά δεν έχω το στυλ της ουρανίας μιχαλολιάκου ας πούμε.
Κι αν δεν δηλώσω πως νιώθω, όλοι το παίρνουν για δεδομένο ότι νιώθω καλά.
Αφού για όλους είναι δεδομένο η αγάπη του εαυτού τους και δεν είναι κομπλεξάρες σαν εμένα.
Και ίσως φοβιτσιάρες σαν εμένα. 
Κι ίσως και λίγο χαζές τελικά σαν εμένα.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=vodka;466368]Mac Εν μέρη φταίει το μυαλό μου , ο χαρακτήρας μου που ήταν ευαίσθητος , ντροπαλός , αδύναμος απέναντι στα αρνητικά που δεχόμουν από το περιβάλλον και δεν μπόρεσα να τα ξεπεράσω όλα πιο νωρίς ηλικιακά. Άθελα μου έγιναν όλα αυτά.

Προσπαθώ να επαναπρογραμματιστώ. Δεν είμαι ρομπότ όμως. Είμαι άνθρωπος με σκέψεις που γεννούν αισθήματα χωρίς να το θέλω. Προκειμένου να τα πάω καλύτερα στη ζωή μου και να γίνω αυτό που θέλω , είναι αναγκαίο να αλλάξω τα θλιβερά αισθήματα που μου δημιουργούν οι σκέψεις .


Βοdka , αφησα τα σημεια τα οποια θεωρω ' κλειδια ' . Δεχομαι οτι δεν εισαι απο τις ' ωραιες ' κοπελλες . Αυτο δεν δικαιολογει την ηττοπαθεια σου , διοτι το 80-90 % ανηκει στην κατηγορια των μετριας εμφανισης κοπελες . Αυτο το 80-90 πως καταφερνει κ βρισκει αντρες ? Ειτε εχεις προκαταβαλλει την ηττα σου ,ειτε εχεις βαλει ψηλα τον πηχυ οσον αφορα την εμφανιση σου ( αφου δεν ανηκω στο 90% , γιατι να προσπαθω ? ) , ειτε απευθυνεσαι σε πολυ ελκυστικους-γοητευτικους αντρες , οπτε παλι η αποτυχια ειναι εξασφαλισμενη . Σε πληροφωρω οτι εχω γνωρισει ομορφες κοπελες , που δεν εχουν καταφερει να με τραβηξουν ( επι μακρον ) , κ εχω γνωρισει μετριας εμφανισης κοπελα , με πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση , την οποια ερωτευτηκα σφοδρα .
Σιγουρα ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου , κ ουτε χαζη μου φαινεσαι , ουτε κομπλεξαρα οπως λες . Φοβιτσιαρα ισως . 
Κ να κλεισω με το κλισε , ' αυτο που πιστευουμε για τον εαυτο μας , ειναι αυτο που πιστευουν οι αλλοι για μας "

----------


## Tomhet

Εφόσον (μαλλον) άλλαξε όρους (επιτέλους) το forum και τα νέα μέλη δεν μπορούν πλέον να στέλνουν μηνύματα και διέκοψε την συζήτηση που είχαμε με pm θα σου δώσω την απάντηση μου στο τελευταίο μήνυμα εδώ vodka και αν θες απαντάς και πάλι εδω....
~~~~~
Όχι δεν προτείνω σαν λύση το να διορθώσεις την αντοχή στην απόρριψη... δεν ξέρω καν πως θα μπορούσε να το κάνει κάποιος αυτό. Νομίζω πως απλά κάποιοι είναι σκληρόπετσοι και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. 
Προσωπικά ότι φόβο είχα, τον έχω ακόμα, δεν τον έχω ξεπεράσει παρά το οτι τον αντιμετώπισα. Βρήκα κουράγιο και τον αντιμετώπισα... αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι τον ξεπέρασα... γιατί έτσι ειμαι σαν άνθρωπος... πάντα θα έχω τον ίδιο φόβο, και τις ίδιες ευαισθησίες γιατί δεν ειμαι σκληρόπετσος. Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι δυνατό κάποιος αντιστρέψει κάτι τέτοιο.

Η συνέχεια που ήθελα να δώσω είναι το οτι....αν πραγματικά λοιπόν δεν ειναι το πρόβλημα η εμφάνιση σου αλλά η αποδοχή απο το περιβάλλον, τι ειναι αυτό που σου την τροφοδότησε τελευταία φορά? 
Πριν απαντήσεις θα σου πω την σκέψη μου πάνω σε όλο αυτό. Αφήνω στην άκρη όλα τα κλισε που λένε άπαντες "η εμφάνιση δεν παίζει ρόλο, το μέσα μετράει" και τις λοιπές μπούρδες γιατί λέω τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους. 
Προχτές λοιπόν ήμουν με μια παρέα σε ένα μέρος και ήταν μια κοπέλα καθόλου όμορφη καθόλου ελκυστική, αλλά ...τα είχε πετάξει όλα έξω! Οπότε δεχόταν προσοχή, και φαντάζομαι πως αν το κάνει αυτό στην ζωή της γενικά, ενδεχομένως αυτός ειναι ο τρόπος της για να αποφευγει την απόρριψη. Να πηγαίνει λοιπόν σε κάτι που εγώ ίσως ονόμαζα "ακρα" αλλά ...ποιος νοιάζεται? αν δουλευει για εκείνη... δουλευει! Οπότε αν πχ τη ρωτούσα αν νιώθει άσχημη, εκείνη τη στιγμή θα μου απαντούσε "φυσικά και όχι" γιατί όπως είπα δεχόταν προσοχή απο άλλους.
Που θέλω να καταλήξω... δεν έκανε τίποτα για να βελτιώσει την εμφάνιση της... δεν έκανε πλαστικές που προτείνουν άλλοι εδω μέσα, δεν πήγε γυμναστήριο κλπκλπκλπ.... δεν έκανε τίποτα. Έβαλε τον εαυτό της όμως μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον που της έδεινε προσοχή και αυτό την έκανε να νιώθει καλύτερα με τον εαυτό της.

Το έχεις δοκιμάσει αυτό? δεν λέω το να ντυνεσαι προκλητικά, ήταν απλά ένα παράδειγμα... αλλά πχ, έχεις προσπαθήσει ποτέ να κάνεις κάτι που οι "φυσιολογικοί" άνθρωποι δεν θα έκαναν? έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ να πλησιάσεις κάποιον που σου αρέσει πρώτη εσύ? να του δείξεις ενδιαφέρον? 
Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό? ε γιατί άσχετα με την εμφάνιση σου, αν και εκείνος σου δείξει ενδιαφέρον τότε... τέλος! δεν θα χρειάζεσαι τις πλαστικές που μόνο σαν αστείο μπορώ να το πάρω...
Το έχεις δοκιμάσει λοιπόν? ή απλά φοβάσαι για το αποτέλεσμα? Αν θεωρείς πως βρίσκεσαι σε μια ακραία κατάσταση, δεν πιστευεις πως απαιτούνται ακραίες λύσεις?
Και πάλι btw δεν αναφέρομαι στο να ντύνεσαι προκλητικά ή να το να την πέφτεις σε οποιονδήποτε... αλλά πχ έχω ακούσει απο πολλές γυναίκες το "μου αρέσει να κάνει ο άλλος το πρώτο βήμα"... Ε... συγγνώμη αλλά αν είναι ΚΑΙ να βρίσκεσαι σε δύσκολη θέση ΚΑΙ να θες να γίνουν όλα με τον ιδανικό για σένα τρόπο.... ε δεν βοηθάς και πολύ την κατάσταση...

Εν κατακλείδι...
Αν νιώθεις απορριψη απο το περιβάλλον για το ποια είσαι, με δεδομένο το οτι το περιβάλλον σου θα έχει μια γνώμη για σένα ανεξάρτητα απο το τι προσπάθειες θα κάνεις για να αλλάξεις εσένα.... έχεις δοκιμάσει μήπως το να αλλάξεις περιβάλλον? να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου δεν θα νιώθεις αυτή την κριτική, και την απόρριψη? Σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου δεν θα χρειάζεται να σκέφτεσαι οτι "πρεπει να αλλάξω αυτό, εκείνο, το άλλο το παράλλο" πάνω σου για να είσαι πιο αρεστή....
Διαβάζω κατα καιρούς τέτοιες απόψεις εδω μέσα και πάντα με προβληματίζει πως σε κάθε πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει κάποιος για την ζωή του η απάντηση του "κοινού" ειναι να αλλάξει τον εαυτό του. 
Είμαι χοντρός.... χάσε κιλά.
Είμαι άσχημος... κάνε πλαστική.
Είμαι μόνος.... βρες παρέα...κλπ
Κανείς δεν ασχολείται ποτέ με το "γιατί" έγιναν όλα αυτά και το πως τελικά στον κόσμο άλλοι άνθρωποι με αυτά ακριβώς τα χαρακτηριστικά καταφέρνουν και ζουν χαρούμενοι. Για εμένα αυτό ειναι που μετράει... το να βρεις το "γιατί" και απο εκεί ίσως μπορέσεις να βρεις όχι τον τρόπο για να αλλάξεις (λες και εισαι φίδι) αλλά να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε ένα περιβάλλον αποδοχής.
~~~~

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Diana1982

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Και παρεπιπτόντως όποιος καταφέρει και αγαπήσει βαθιά τον εαυτό του,δεν θα δει ποτέ πια καμία ασχήμια!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εγώ στη θέση του θα έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία.!

----------


## Tomhet

Diana απο τις 6 πλεον σελιδες εκτασης που εχει το θεμα και απο ολα οσαν εχουν ειπωθει εσυ ενιωσες την αναγκη να postαρεις για να δωσεις την προσωπικη σου εκτιμηση σχετικα με το αν εγω χρειαζομαι ψυχοθεραπεια? 
Τι λεει αυτο για σενα?

Θα υποθεσω πως δεν μπηκες καν στον κοπο να διαβασεις τι εγραψα.... αν παλι το διαβασες και διαφωνεις λυπαμαι που α)δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις οτι δεν συμφωνουμε και κυριοτερα που β)δεν εχεις αλλο τροπο να εκφρασεις την διαφωνια σου παρα με πικροχολα σχολια επι προσωπικου οπως αυτο που εγραψες.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Αναγνώστρια

Vodka, γεια σου,
Μοιάζεις να περιγράφεις μια μη αναστρέψιμη κατάσταση. Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το νήμα ακόμη και πιθανόν να σου έχουν πει κι άλλοι τα ίδια με ό,τι πω. 
Η ασχήμια ή η ομορφιά ή η μετριότητα ή το μυαλό είναι γονιδιακά ζητήματα. Και ό,τι έχει ο καθένας μπορεί να το βελτιώσει ή να το χειροτερεύει απεριόριστα. Η βελτίωση δεν έχει όρια, ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις οικονομική άνεση για να κάνεις πλαστικές επεμβάσεις. Προσωπικά ούτε εγώ έχω...κερδίσει το λόττο, επομένως για να βελτιώνω την εμφάνισή μου, αρκούμαι σε σπιτική γυμναστική, τρέξιμο γύρω απο το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, ένα καλό μεικαπ για να κρύβω...την φρίκη!, και άλλα τέτοια...μαγικά...
Ξέρεις, θα σου πω κάτι, από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία, πιθανώς να νευριάσεις, γιατί είσαι νέα κοπέλα, (κι εγώ είμαι λιγο πιο μικρή) αλλά όταν τελειώσεις τις οποίες βελτιώσεις, γιατί ακόμη δεν τις έχεις τελειώσει, θα δεις οτι για όλους υπάρχει το αντίστοιχό τους. Δηλαδή, θα ταιριάξεις με συγκεκριμένα άτομα. Τυχαίνει και το αναπάντεχο: ο πανέμορφος πρίγκιπας να ερωτευτεί την μέτρια προς άσχημη κοπέλα. Δεν μπορούμε όμως να βασιστούμε σε αυτό. Ούτε εσύ βέβαια δίνεις ιδιαίτερη βάση σε αυτό, φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνεις οτι πανέμορφος πρίγκιπας δεν έχει για σένα και απορρίπτεις συλλήβδην τα αρσενικά. Όμως τόσο καιρό αυτήν την σκέψη έθρεφες, της ομορφιάς, καλλιεργούσες την αντίληψη οτι το κανονικό είναι να είμαστε...καλλιστειακοί και κάθε μέρα βυθιζόσουν ολοένα και περισσότερο σε αυτήν χωρίς κάποιος να σε ταρακουνήσει, κι ας έλεγες ότι το ''ξεπερνας, οτι το προσπαθεις, το καλύπτεις, το έχεις μαζέψει καπως...'', η ουσία είναι μια και υποσυνείδητα υπήρχε και υπάρχει πάντα. Θεωρείς οτι είσαι άσχημη και ως εκ τούτου δεν αξίζεις. 
Λάθος όμως.
Τώρα, ειπα πιο πριν ότι για τον καθένα υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο του. Θα σου πω κάτι κοιτώντας μακριά: θα χρειαστεί να συμβιβαστείς με κάποιον. Είτε αυτό είναι σχέση είτε είναι γάμος. Αν αλληλοερωτευτείτε, τέλεια. Ας μιλήσουμε όμως ρεαλιστικά, γιατί διαβάζω τα πόστ σου και είσαι φουλ στην ειλικρίνεια, αυτός που θα σε θέλει για σχέση ή γάμο, θα είναι ένας άνθρωπος περίπου όπως εσύ, τουλάχιστον εμφανισιακά, για να μην νιώθει μειονεκτικά δίπλα σου. 
Ο χαρακτήρας που αναφέρεις ότι δημιούργησες θα δυσκολέψει την κατάσταση. Βλέπεις κοπέλες που δεν έχουν πολλά περιθώρια, δεν μπορούν να το πολυβασανίσουν τόσο, γιατί θα πέσουν σε χειρότερο χάλι. Όπερ και εγένετο: δημιούργησες έναν χαρακτήρα που δεν θα αφήσει ούτε το αντίστοιχο σου αρσενικό να σε πλησιάσει, όχι επειδή δεν θα σε θέλει, αλλά γιατί θα τρώει τοίχο κατευθείαν. 
Δεν είσαι η μόνη περίπτωση. Έχω μια συμφοιτήτρια που είναι άσχημη επίσης. Είναι χοντρή, το σώμα της είναι εκείνο το σωματότυπο που παχαίνουν μόνο τα μπούτια πολύ, και η μέση ομως λιγότερο, έχει πλατυποδία, άρα τακούνια και κάθε άλλο όμορφο παπούτσι αντίο, είναι κοντή, τα καλάμια της είναι στραβά, το στύλ της είναι αδιάφορο εως και γιαγιαδέ, δεν βάφεται *ποτέ*, έχει εντελώς αδιάφορο πρόσωπο, εντελώς όμως, άσχημο, δεν χρησιμοποιεί αποσμητικό,το μαλλί αφανέ και κοντό, ποτέ φτιαγμένο και στις συζητήσεις δεν έχει ποτέ τίποτε να πει. Πολλές φορές πετάω διάφορες συμβουλές ομορφιάς στην συζήτηση, τρικ που κάνω, φαίνεται να τα ακούει με περιέργεια, ποτέ όμως δεν θα τα εφαρμόσει. Ποτέ. 
Αυτή είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση απο εσένα. Δεν είναι παρήγορο αυτό. Αλλά αυτή είναι πράγματι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση γιατί ενώ εσύ προσπαθείς, αυτή δεν κάνει τίποτα για να βοηθήσει τα γονίδια της. Περιττό να πω ότι περιμένει κάποιο καλό αγόρι, και συνήθως το βλέμμα της πέφτει στους ωραίους... Οι δε ωραίοι κοιτούν άλλες στο αμφιθέατρο και αυτή τσατίζεται...
Πάμε σε άλλο κορίτσι: επίσης συμφοιτήτρια μου. Όχι στην παρέα μου. Πολύ πολύ ασχημότερη απο μένα. Καμιά 50πόντους πιο κοντή, άσχημο και αδιάφορο μαλλί, όση κυτταρίτιδα λείπει απο μένα και σένα την έχει όλη αυτή και τριπλάσια, απο ρούχα μόνο φόρμες, καθόλου μακιγιάζ και γυαλιά μυωπίας. Αλλά, έχει μια σχέση που την λατρεύει. Είναι αστείο, αλλά βλέπω τις κοκέτες που σουφρώνουν το πρόσωπο τους 90% στον γκόμενο τους, αλλά ετούτη πλέει σε πελάγη ευτυχίας. Είναι πάντα χέρι χέρι με το αγόρι της, είναι πάντα με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη, δεν την νοιάζει καν η εμφάνιση της, το απολαμβάνει, φιλιούνται στους διαδρόμους όταν νομίζουν ότι κανείς δεν βλέπει, παρά την ασχήμια της, είναι πολύ πιο ευτυχισμένη απο πολλές όμορφες κοπέλες. Και το αγόρι της είναι αντίστοιχό της. Δεν είναι ούτε πιο όμορφος ούτε πιο άσχημος. Είναι ταιριαστοί και όλοι το βλέπουν. 
Βλέπεις δυο διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις κοριτσιών με το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα. Τονίζω ότι η δεύτερη δεν είναι χαζοχαρούμενη γκομενίτσα (τις σιχαίνομαι κι εγώ αυτές), είναι ένα άκρως σοβαρό και προσγειωμένο κορίτσι. 
Μην παγώνεις.Γιατί το τέλος του παγώματος είναι τραγικό. Μιλάω κι εγώ που είμαι αναίσθητη απο γεννησιμιού, όμως προσπάθησε να δώσεις ευκαιρίες σε άτομα. Σιγά, σιγά. Λίγο, λίγο. Την επόμενη φορά που θα σπαστείς με κάποιον, θυμίσου ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν προτερήματα και ελαττώματα. 
Όλα όσα λέμε βέβαια είναι ενδεικτικά... Τα ατομα που έχουν ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων έχουν αναερμηνεύσει την πραγματικότητα με τρόπο που δεν είναι αληθής. Τι είναι όμως η αλήθεια; Είναι σωστή όμως και η ''λάθος ερμηνεία''; Λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους το τι συμβαίνει, όμως η ερμηνεία αυτού που συμβαίνει παρεκκλίνει της πραγματικότητας, στην αρχή λίγο, μετά παραπάνω, μετά κι άλλο, και μετά φτάνουμε στο αδιέξοδο, στο τέλμα, που ό,τι και να πεις στον ψυχολογούμενο δεν τον βοηθάς, αντίθετα βρίσκει και επιχειρήματα να σε αντικρούσει! 
Για αρχή, ξεκίνα όπως είπα, λίγο λίγο. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει απότομα. Εσύ για σένα, χωρίς να το ξέρει κανείς (άλλος, εκτός απο εμάς)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


αρχη μηνια κ αρχη χρονια
κ ετσι πιος θα το παλεψει πια
μεεεσα σε ενα λαπτοπ ολη μερα 
ετσι α αντε πηγενε παραπερα 
ολοι μπηκαν στο ιντερνετ
κ τοτε πιος το παλευει αυτο το πραγμα
τα μαλιαα σου πως να μη τραβας
αφου κανεις δε ξεκολα απο δω περα

----------


## Alucard

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Alucard

Και ξεκολλα,ολα φτιαχνοντε(σχεδον). Και οπως θα ηθελες να εισουν παλι κατι θα σου φταιει, ετσι ειναι,παντα θα εβρισκες μια δικαιολογια για τον εαυτο σου οτι κατι σου λειπει και δεν θα σε κοιταξει κανεις και και και. Σε πληροφορω ειμαι 1,92 85 κιλα καστανοξανθος δεν εχω καποιο σημαδι στο προσωπο ή κατι περιεργο (ενταξει λιγο στραβα δοντια ) . (δεν ηρθα για γαμπρος αν πεταχτει κανενας) και στην αρχη ελεγα μου λειπουν κιλα μοιαζω κοκαλιαρης, το διορθωσα κανω κ λιγο γυμναστικη για να εχω το σωμα ενος κανονικου ανθρωπου,ουτε υπερβολες ουτε τιποτα. μετα λεω....ειμαι χωρις δουλεια πως θα μπορω να βγενω να κερασω κ καποια, βρηκα δουλεια με τα χιλια ζορια,αλλαξα περιβαλον (ζουσα επαρχια με γονεις ) τωρα μενω με συγκατοικο αλλα σε λιγο μονος. εξω απο τα νερα μου. μου εχει τυχει να μου ποιανει συζητηση κοπελα στο μετρο...κ εγω να κομπλαρω να κοκκινιζω να χανω κ λιγο τα λογια μ ...ασε πικρα. και αυτο λογω ενα σωρο κομπλεξ που εχω δημιουργησει στο μυαλο μου,με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι λιγο αντικοινωνικος...

----------


## vodka

Tomhet, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.. να σου πω την γνώμη μου στην πρώτη παράγραφο σου .Σίγουρα δεν μπορεί ο κάθε ένας από ευαίσθητος να αλλάξει σε χοντρόπετσο, όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι δυνατό. Κι όπως κι εσύ, έτσι κι εγώ παίρνω παράδειγμα από τον εαυτό μου, επειδή κι εγώ είχα φόβους και ευαισθησίες, τα οποία αντιμετώπισα και θεωρώ ότι τα ξεπέρασα όμως. Γιατί νομίζω ότι ο φόβος υπάρχει απέναντι σε κάτι επειδή ξέρεις πως αυτή η ενέργεια θα φέρει ένα αποτέλεσμα αρνητικό ίσως –κάτι κακό, οπότε και φοβάσαι ή δεν τολμάς να κάνεις κάτι προκειμένου να μη φέρεις το ανεπιθύμητο αποτέλεσμα. Εάν αποφασίσεις ότι το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα σε επηρεάσει αρνητικά αλλά θα γίνει κάτι το αδιάφορο, δεν θα σε ρίξει δεν δεν δεν, τότε θεωρώ πως ξεπέρασες τον φόβο μαζί και την ευαισθησία. Δεν είναι μία λύση μαθηματική που μπορώ να γράψω, την παίρνεις κάποιος και μπαμ το έφαρμοσε, πάντως γίνεται ως ένα σημείο στο δικό μου το μυαλό, με τη δύναμη της θέλησης και του ελέγχου ώστε φτάνεις να αντιμετωπίσεις τον φόβο πρώτα απ’ όλα , κι έπειτα στη θέση της ευαισθησίας τοποθετείς αδιαφορία οπότε και καταλήγεις λίγο πιο σκληρόπετσος από ευαίσθητος. Γι’ αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να διορθώσω την αντοχή. 

Αυτό που περιγράφεις με το περιβάλλον και την κοπέλα ,, το καταλαβαίνω γιατί το έχω εφαρμόσει και θα σου πω τι έγινε.
Ξεκινώντας τη σχολή, το θεώρησα τεράστια ευκαιρία, καθώς ήταν ένα καινούριο περιβάλλον όπου δεν με ήξερε κανείς κι έτσι μπορούσα να παρουσιάσω τον εαυτό μου από την αρχή, όπως θέλω. Παρουσίασα έναν εαυτό με άνεση, με αυτοπεποίθηση (άσχετα με το πως ένιωθα μέσα μου), απόλυτα φυσιολογικό σε όλα τα επίπεδα .
Την ίδια περίοδο είχα ξεκινήσει γυμναστική με κρεατίνες (αυτές φουσκώνουν) οπότε και είχα τουμπανιαστεί , ντυνόμουν όπως μου αρέσει (ευτυχώς που λες ότι δεν προτείνεις τη λύση του πετάγματος όλων έξω γιατί θα έλεγα ότι μου προτείνεις να γίνω ρεντίκολο, είναι πολύ ακραίο )εμένα, κάνοντας τα απαραίτητα που νομίζω εγώ ότι χρειάζονται , για το πρόσωπο δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από βάψιμο.
Εκεί,λοιπόν, είχα ανταπόκριση και ευκαιρίες, όμως πάντα εντόπιζα το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Όσοι με πλησίασαν νόμιζαν ότι έχω καλό σώμα. Γιατί μπορεί να μην είμαι παχουλή, είμαι όμως σάπια. Και δεν φαίνεται αυτό. Καλύτερα να ήμουν παχουλή παρά σάπια.
Εκεί μου τα χαλούσαν όλα ρε συ.
Γι’ αυτό για εμένα δεν σταματάει στο ‘’άμα έχει ανταπόκριση κι αυτός τελείωσε!’’- όχι δεν τελείωσε.
Έχει στηριχθεί σε λάθος δεδομένο. Ζητάει κάτι από εμένα που δεν το έχω .
Δεν με έχει απορρίψει ήδη? Αυτό λέω στην αρχή του θέματος ότι φοβάμαι.
Άρα και πρέπει να βρεθώ αντιμέτοπη με την απόλυτα πιθανή απογοήτευση του. 
Ε αυτό δεν το έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα , γιατί έχω σίγουρη και την απογοήτευση την δική μου.
Γι’ αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να αποκτήσω αντοχή στην απόρριψη.
Και απέκτησα αυτοπεποίθηση από την αποδοχή του περιβάλλοντος σαν άτομο γενικά , είχα τώρα πια αληθινή άνεση κτλ αλλά αυτό δεν με κάνει να αλλάξω γνώμη για το τι είμαι. Πάντα με κοιτάζω στον καθρέφτη και με θεωρώ απόλυτα άσχημη από πάνω μέχρι κάτω γιατί είμαι , πώς να το κάνουμε! Εϊναι μια αλήθεια που την ξέρω και πάει τελείωσε τώρα. Δεν μπορώ να παραμυθιαστώ με τίποτα.
Δεν ψάχνω εγώ κανέναν ιδανικό τρόπο, να μου έρθει κάποιος ουρανοκατέβατος κτλ δεν είναι εκεί τα κολλήματα μου.

Όσο για την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος χωρίς καμία βελτίωση ή αλλαγή του εαυτού, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ακριβώς το εννοείς ότι μπορεί να γίνει.
Έγω το βλέπω πως αλλάζεις τον εαυτό σου είτε εξωτερικά είτε εσωτερικά προκειμένου να προσαρμοστείς και να ενταχθείς στο περιβάλλον γύρω σου, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό.
Αν θες εξηγήσε το είναι ενδιαφέρον , αν πάλι βαριέσαι δεν πειράζει  :Smile:

----------


## vodka

Πρώτα απ’ όλα , Αναγνώστρια, να σου πω ότι νευρίασα όντως, αλλά όχι γι’ αυτό που νόμιζες πως θα το κάνω μα για το ότι με περιγράφεις ως μία που ονειρευόταν πανέμορφους ( και πρίγκιπες κιόλας) και επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν θα μου κάτσουν εμένα, έχω μισήσει και απορρίψει όλα τα αρσενικά (τα αρ-σε-νι-κά- κλαίω).
Πραγματικά μ’έβγαλες έξω από τα ρούχα μου.
Αυτά είναι δικά σου.
Μίλησα σε ένα σημείο για την βλακεία-άλλο θέμα αυτό. Τελείως άλλο.
Παρακάτω.
Στην πραγματικότητα βρίσκομαι εξ αρχής και περιγράφω το εξής πράγμα που λέει πως: επειδή ξέρω ότι είμαι άσχημη κομπλάρω στο να προχωρήσω με κάποιον.
Άσε το πως θα είναι αυτός ο κάποιος , και τι θα γίνει και και και..
Κάνουμε μια συζήτηση, παραθέτουν τα παιδιά απόψεις κτλ, παραθέτω κι εγώ σκέψεις ή αισθήματα ή πραγματικά γεγονότα.
Δεν μπορώ ούτε να διαβάζω τι γράφεις. Αλήθεια περιγράφεις μια τρέλα.
Επίσης-δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου οι ειρωνικές/υποτιμητικές περιγράφες σου για τις άλλες. Εγώ δεν ψειρίζω έτσι καμία και κανέναν γύρω μου. Αυτό το κάνεις εσύ- οκ.
Δεν έχω κανένα κόλλημα με την εμφάνιση των άλλων ούτε στέκομαι εκεί.
Τόσο ανισόρροπη βγαίνω (δεν λέω πως δεν είμαι...μα τόσο?) ?
Εγώ περιγράφω τον εαυτό μου και τα γράφω λίγο ωμά ώστε να γίνω όσο πιο αντικειμενική μπορώ.

Ειδικά στο τέλος.. εντάξει εκεί τα έδωσες όλα. Το αποτελείωσες.
Τέλος .
Μαύρισαν όλα κι αποτρελάθηκα.
Έμεινα τρελή με ψυχοφάρμακα.

Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω παραπάνω.
λίγο λίγο
-κούτσα κούτσα θα το πάω..

Αλήθεια μετά από αυτό το κείμενο, νιώθω πιο κανονική από ποτέ.

----------


## vodka

> Με συγχωρεις βοτκα ηταν απλα μια παρενθεση ολο αυτο σε εναν μπουρδο που μας λεει μπουρδες εκμεταλλευομενος το καθε θεμα για να παρει προσοχη.


(Κατάλαβα είναι δικά σας, δεν ανακατεύομαι )

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ρε Aeon γιατι πρασινιζεις οτι γραφω?Εισαι στα καλα σου?Ειδες καμια υβρη?

Τι του ειπα του κακομοιρη?Τον ρωτησα αν ειπε τα καλαντα!

----------


## vodka

> Καλη χρονια και ευχομαι το 2014 να σε αγαπησεις λιγο και θα δεις ποσο ομορφη θα σε δεις


Ευχαριστώ για την ευχή σου, Μνημόνιο (μακάρι να πιάσει-λέμε τώρα..)
Καλή Χρονιά να έχεις και πάλι, σου εύχομαι κι εγώ τα καλύτερα !
και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους !

----------


## Diana1982

> Diana απο τις 6 πλεον σελιδες εκτασης που εχει το θεμα και απο ολα οσαν εχουν ειπωθει εσυ ενιωσες την αναγκη να postαρεις για να δωσεις την προσωπικη σου εκτιμηση σχετικα με το αν εγω χρειαζομαι ψυχοθεραπεια? 
> Τι λεει αυτο για σενα?
> 
> Θα υποθεσω πως δεν μπηκες καν στον κοπο να διαβασεις τι εγραψα.... αν παλι το διαβασες και διαφωνεις λυπαμαι που α)δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις οτι δεν συμφωνουμε και κυριοτερα που β)δεν εχεις αλλο τροπο να εκφρασεις την διαφωνια σου παρα με πικροχολα σχολια επι προσωπικου οπως αυτο που εγραψες.


Tomhet....σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω ούτε εσένα,ούτε κανέναν να προσβάλλω.
Δεν διάβασα κανένα από τα μνμτα σου-άρα δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνώ ή αν διαφωνώ.
Αν θυμάσαι όλα τα μνμτα που γράφω είναι ''σχεδόν'' καλοπροαίρετα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν βγάζω απωθημένα μέσα από ένα φόρουμ.
Απλά θυμάμαι τις απαντήσεις σου σε κάποιο δικό μου θέμα,που ήταν όοοολες επιθετικές και αρνητικές σαν να με γνώριζες χρόνια.
Τετοια επιθετικότητα επιδεικνύουν και άλλα άτομα-που θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη-αν δεν υπήρχε διαχειριστής να σβήνει τα κακώς κείμενα.!

Συμπερασματικά πιστεύω ότι τα άτομα που προβάλλουν από την αρχή αρνητισμό,θεωρώ ότι υποβόσκει μία κακή ψυχολογία εκ μέρους τους και είναι λογικό να διάκεινται αρνητικά(και στον εαυτό τους και στους άλλους) πίστεψε με δεν *κρίνω* εκφράζω άποψη γιατί και εγώ έχω τραβήξει τα ζόρια μου και καταλαβαίνω.

Αρα το γεγονός ότι είπα στην θέση σου θα πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο,μπορεί να ήταν κάπως πικρόχολο,αλλά πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και ο πιο καλά ψυχολογικά άνθρωπος,το να ''βλέπει'' κάποιον ειδικό μόνο καλό μπορεί να του κάνει....γιατί μην ξεχνάμε δεν ζούμε σε παραδεισο και πρέπει μερικές φορές να έχουμε ψυχικές αντοχές μεγάλες..!!!!!

Συμπερασματικά δέξου το ποστ μου καθαρά φιλικά-γιατί η πρόθεσή μου είναι καλή!
Εύχομαι σε όλους να έχετε μία καλή χρονιά και ο καθένας να προσπαθήσει να εξελίξει θετικά τον εαυτό του.!

----------


## vodka

Συμπερασματικά άλλοι έχουν ένα σάπιο σώμα...
κι άλλοι όμως μία σάπια ψυχή...

----------


## Diana1982

> Συμπερασματικά άλλοι έχουν ένα σάπιο σώμα...
> κι άλλοι όμως μία σάπια ψυχή...


Μπαρούφα είπες.όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι εν δυνάμει τέλειοι...!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## vodka

Dianna , ελπίζω να μου το συγχωρήσεις αυτό...
Ακόμη κι αν ισχύει αυτό, δεν δικαιολογεί πως συμπερασματικά 
Καταλήγει ένας άνθρωπος που μπαίνει εδώ μέσα να εκμεταλλεύονται το πρόβλημα του ,
από την μία ο ένας για να τον ειρωνευτεί πρώτα υποχθόνια –στέλνοντας τον να γίνει κλόουν, ρεντίκολο και χοντροξεφτιλισμένη 
προκειμένου να φανεί ότι δίνει συμβουλή -ωστόσο όμως να πετάξει και τις σπόντες για υπόλοιπα μέλη που έχει στη μπούκα ώστε να τα προκαλέσει...

Κι από την άλλη , αυτά... στη συνέχεια να σκορπίσουν κι άλλο εμετό μεταξύ τους ,πάνω , μέσα και τριγύρω στα αληθινά προβλήματα κάποιων σημαντικά ή ασήμαντα δεν έχει τόση σημασία...
Αλληλοκατηγορίες για διπλά προφίλ, λες και είμαστε 10 χρονών άτομα..λες και δεν έχουμε τίποτα στο κεφάλι μας να μας χαλάει την ζωή.. κοτέτσι,χολή , εμετός κι ειρωνίες σε όλο το φόρουμ όπου κάποιοι προσπαθούν να βρουν μία διέξοδο-τη μόνη ίσως, να εκφράσουν τα προβλήματα τους , να φωνάξουν βοήθεια-μεγάλες προσδοκίες θα μου πεις..
Την ίδια στιγμή που ένα παιδί από κάτω 19 χρονών φωνάζει ότι δεν αντέχει κι ότι έχει σιχαθεί εσάς και την κοινωνία σας, ενώ μια γυναίκα παραπάνω θέλει να πέσει στον γκρεμό όμως κανείς δεν δίνει σημασία κι ούτε κι αυτήν την ακούει κανείς.. Ας πάει να πέσει, ποιος νοιάζεται..
Κι όπως λυπάμαι εμένα που είμαι σάπια, έτσι λυπάμαι κι εσάς. 
Κι όπως δεν ντρέπομαι γι’αυτό που είμαι και γι’ αυτό εκτέθηκα, έτσι το ξέρω πως δεν θα ντραπείτε ούτε εσείς για την σαπίλα σας και την κακία σας που δώσετε απλόχερα και σε εμένα.
Ομώς εγώ δεν αντέχω να διαβάσω ούτε ακόμη μία γραμμή σας. 
Μου είναι αρκετή η δική μου ασχήμια.

Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## Αναγνώστρια

> αλλά όχι γι’ αυτό που νόμιζες πως θα το κάνω μα για το ότι με περιγράφεις ως μία που ονειρευόταν πανέμορφους ( και πρίγκιπες κιόλας) και επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν θα μου κάτσουν εμένα, έχω μισήσει και απορρίψει όλα τα αρσενικά (τα αρ-σε-νι-κά- κλαίω).


Το αντίθετο ακριβώς. Λέω ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι οι πανέμορφοι πρίγκιπες γιοκ, αυτό που λέω όμως είναι οτι έχεις σχηματίσει μια αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας μέσα απο το πρίσμα των πανέμορφων, και σιγά σιγά το πρόβλημα πήρε τις διαστάσεις του: έχεις φθάσει στο σημείο να υποστηρίζεις ότι κανένας δεν σε θέλει, χωρίς να έχεις φθάσει μέχρι το τέλος για να ξέρεις. Ή έχεις; Έχεις κάνει σχέση;

Vodka, αν νομίζεις ότι στάζω κακία κάνεις λάθος. Υπάρχουν τέτοιοι, ναι. Απο την στιγμή όμως που μοιράστηκες το πρόβλημα σου, εμφανίστηκαν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που θέλησαν να βοηθήσουν ειλικρινά (μέσα είμαι κι εγώ, όσο κι αν δεν φαίνεται). 

Θα επανέλθω

Υ.Γ.: btw, η αντίδρασή σου σε όσα γράφω είναι απολύτως φυσιολογική.

----------


## Tomhet

> Δεν διάβασα κανένα από τα μνμτα σου-άρα δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνώ ή αν διαφωνώ.


Θα αρκεστώ σε αυτό. Δεν διάβασες λοιπόν το τι έγραψα αλλά μπήκες στον κόπο να γράψεις οτι χρειάζομαι ψυχοθεραπεία και αυτό μάλιστα λες πως το βασίζεις σε κάτι που ειχα πει στο παρελθόν, σε άλλο θέμα, σε άλλο ατομο κλπκλπκλπ. Εδω που κολλάει? πουθενα προφανώς... απλά έτσι ήθελες να το πεις. Σε αυτό εγώ διακρίνω κακια.
Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν δε το συνέχιζες και ελπίζω να αναγνωρίζεις πως με το να γράφεις κάτι απλά και μόνο γιατί είδες το ονομα μου και θυμήθηκες κάτι ενώ παράλληλα παραδέχεσαι πως δεν διάβασες το κείμενο .... ε... προκατάλλειψη.

Vodka σε συνέχεια της συζήτησης...
Τσου... παρεξήγησες το νόημα αυτού που περιέγραψα...
Είναι ένα κομμάτι το να αναζητήσεις πράγματα που σου λείπουν και άλλο το να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου στο περιβάλλον ασφάλειας που σου περιέγραψα.
Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα με την κοπέλα εκείνη, ήταν απλά αυτό.. ένα παράδειγμα για το πως το έκανε εκείνη... Δεν ήταν πρόταση για εσένα, γιατί δεν σε ξέρω και δεν θα σου πρότεινα κάτι έτσι απλά. Δεν το θεωρώ έξυπνο.
Πχ... ενα άλλο παράδειγμα είναι το φόρουμ αυτό. Εγω πχ μπήκα εδώ έχοντας κάτι στο μυαλό μου... δεν το βρήκα γιατί δεν υπάρχει εδώ. Το να βρίσκομαι εδώ θεωρώ πως με βλάπτει... όπως θεωρώ πως βλάπτει και εσένα. Γιατί? μάλλον το ξέρεις ήδη.... Οπότε το φόρουμ αυτό εδω δεν ειναι ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον για εσένα. Σου τροφοδοτεί σκέψεις που δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις όχι εσύ, αλλά κανένας. Ξαναδιάβασε το τελευταιο σου μηνυμα εδώ και θα δεις σε τι σκέψεις αναφέρομαι.
Οπότε δεν θα σου πω "κανε εκεινο κάνε το άλλο" ... θα σου προτείνω όμως να σκεφτείς τι είναι για ΣΕΝΑ ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον και να προσπαθήσεις να τοποθετήσεις τον εαυτό σου μέσα σε αυτό. 
Άλλο παράδειγμα ειναι πχ το να βάλουμε ένα μοντέλο εσωρούχων σε διαγωνισμό φυσικής. Αγχος και απόρριψη απο παντού! :P Το ίδιο φυσικά και αν βάλουμε έναν ανασφαλή φυσικό σε ένα καμαρίνι επίδειξης μόδας :P
Δεν ειναι ασφαλή περιβάλλοντα αυτά για τους δύο αυτούς ανθρώπους αντίστοιχα... τους δημιουργούν ανασφάλειες για το ποιοι είναι, άγχος και συναίσθημα του "δεν ταιριάζω" άρα απόρριψη.

Σε δευτερη φάση, αναζητώντας τις προσωπικές σου ανάγκες....
Στην ιστορία που ανέφερες διάβασα πολλά "ισως" αρκετά "αν" και γενικά ήταν όλη βασισμένη σε υποθέσεις. Δεν ειμαι φαντασιόπληκτος και θα σου πω οτι ειμαι ο πρώτος (και απο οτι φαινεται ο μονος εδω μεσα :P) που θα παραδεχτεί πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μου φαίνονται άσχημοι. Και όσο και να θέλω να κάνω πχ τον καλούλη και να πω "κανεις δεν ειναι ασχημος"... πως να το κάνουμε... εγω υπάρχουν ορισμένες γυναίκες που δεν με ελκύουν. Αντίστοιχα λοιπόν όπως δεν ελκύουν εμένα δεν ελκύουν και χιλιάδες άλλους. Το βρίσκω κάπως υποκριτικό να λέει κάποιος "όλοι είμαστε όμορφοι"... δεν είμαστε :P
Άνοιξε εσύ πχ το google και γράψε λοιπόν "ugly guy" και πες μου αν σε ελκύει εμφανισιακά κάποιος απο εκεί ή αν πιστευεις οτι θα έλκυε την γυναίκα που θα σου πει "όλοι όμορφοι είμαστε". Δεν είμαστε... κάποιοι δεν ειναι ελκυστικοί και θα δεχτουν τονους απορριψης για την εμφάνιση του απο τους άλλους. 
Και αυτό φυσικά δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσεις να το εξηγήσεις σε κάποιον που ΔΕΝ εχει βιώσει το ίδιο με εσένα. Ειναι πραγματικά ανώφελο. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις ένα συναίσθημα σε κάποιον? Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις έναν παράλογο φόβο που σε κάνει να κλαίς και να λυγίζεις σε κάποιον? 
Δεν περιέγραψες κάποια ιστορία που είχες πχ ουσιαστική απόρριψη αλλά περιέγραψες φόβους. Ίσως (πολύ μεγάλο αυτό το ίσως) να είναι απλά στο μυαλό σου και ίσως αν κάνεις ένα δυο τρια ή και τέσσερα άλματα πίστεως, κάποιο σε προσγειώσει κάπου καλύτερα. Κατ'εμέ όμως αυτό δεν εμπεριέχει τίποτα απο το "καλύτερεψε τον εαυτό σου". Στο δικό μου μυαλό ειναι απλά κάτι τόσο ρομαντικό/ουτοπικό όσο το να βρεις κάποιον που θα κάνει τις ίδιες σκέψεις με εσένα. Απαισιόδοξη δική μου άποψη ειναι πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά... θα πρέπει να σε ξαναρωτήσω... εσύ το απορρίπτεις, γιατί το έχεις δοκιμάσει ήδη? ή γιατί φοβάσαι?

Απο την όλη σου ιστορία εδω (θυμάμαι προφανώς και το παλιότερο θεμα που ειχες ανοίξει) θα πάρω την παρουσία σου σαν μια προσπάθεια να σου ανάψει ένα λαμπάκι... οχι να πάρεις την επιβεβαίωση οτι δεν εισαι όλα αυτά που φοβάσαι αλλά απλά να ανάψει ένα λαμπάκι που μέχρι τώρα ήταν σβηστό. Το βλέπω πιο ουσιαστικό αυτό απο οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή μπορείς να κάνεις πάνω σου για να είσαι πιο αποδεκτή.
Ίσως αυτό να ειναι το άγχος που σου δημιουργούν τα πικρόχολα σχόλια και η κακία που εκτοξέυεται απο παντού, ίσως να ειναι μια καλή κουβέντα, ίσως να ειναι απλά ο χρόνος που σκοτώνεις για να κάνεις αυτό που κάνεις εδώ ή ίσως να είναι η προσπάθεια του να βρεις ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον. 

Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα πρόσφατα με κάποιον εκφράσαμε και οι δύο την "επιθυμία" (το βάζω σε εισαγωγικά γιατί δεν ειναι ουσιαστική επιθυμία αλλά μεταφορική) να είχαμε γεννηθεί τυφλοί, και έτσι δεν θα βλέπαμε καμία ανισότητα μεταξύ των ανθρώπων. Θα υπήρχε ίσως αλλά δεν θα την βλέπαμε και δεν θα ρίζωνε ποτέ μέσα μας για να γεννήσει τις σκέψεις που μας κάνουν να αγχωνόμαστε για όλα αυτά που δεν είμαστε.
Ένας τυφλός λοιπόν θα πήγαινε ποτέ να βάψει τα μαλλιά του? να κάνει πλαστική? να πάει στο γυμναστήριο για να γίνει φέτες? και όλα αυτά για να αρέσει στους άλλους?

----------


## diogenis

-σε καταλαβαινω και σε νιωθω absolut ειλικρινα-κι ας μην είμαι γυναικα
θα χει ενδιαφερον να πας σε κανενα εξομολογο ή σε καμια μοναχη/μοναχο να του τα πεις να δουμε τι θα πει
αυτό που σκεφτηκα με την ιστορια σου είναι ότι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πιστευουν πως : "τα παντα εν σοφια εποιησεν"
ειλικρινα αν εβλεπες τον θεο και σου ελεγε κατάμουτρα :"τα παντα εν σοφια εποιησα"-τι θα του απαντούσες?
εγω θα γινομουν θεοκτονος :P

-για μενα το 95% των γυναικων της ηλικιας σου είναι "εν δυναμει" ερωτευσιμες από καποιον
δεν ξερω αν πιστευεις ότι ανηκεις στο 10% ,αλλα αυτό κρινεται από ατομα του αντιθετου φυλλου κατά τη γνωμη μου
επισης αν παιζεις καποιο οργανο μουσικο είναι πολύ θετικο για μενα τουλάχιστον πχ βιολι ή πιανο΄κλπ κατι που να τονιζει τη θυληκοτητα(χωρις να σημαινει ότι πχ ο κορος ή οι λοιποι μουσικοι που ππαιζουν αυτά τα οργανα δεν είναι αντρες ετσι-μην παρεξηγηθω)
(η μεγαλυτερη μαλακια μου είναι που δεν εμαθα κιθαρα λολ-αλλα δεν ειχα τα φραγκα)


-σου πε κανενας/καμια ότι εισαι ασχημη?ή μονη σου αυτοπροσδιοριστικες ως τετοια?

-αν σου την πεσει-ομορφα- ενας πχ πιωμενος ,θα τον αποριψεις επειδή θα πεις ότι φταιει το ποτο?ή θα τα γραψεις όλα κι αν σ αρεσει θα το προχωρήσεις?

-όπως υπαρχουν γυναικες ετσι υπαρχουν κ αντρες που εχουν αναγκη από γυναικα

ένα παράδειγμα μου απολυτα αληθινο: η Α. ηταν θεοχοντρη από γεννησημιου της μιλαμε στα 15 της εμπαινε στο σχολικο λεωφορειο που μας πηγαινε στην διπλανη κωμοπολη και δεν χωρουσε να μπει από την πορτα παιζει να ηταν καμια 130 κιλα 
λοιπον την αγαπησε ενας που είναι 50 κιλα παντρευτηκαν και εχουν 2 παιδια (τα κιλα τα ειχε τα εχει και θα τα εχει...γτ δεν την νοιαζει )

----------


## diogenis

διορθωνω και το κανω 96% :P

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=absolutvodka2;465624]

Όποιος μπει σε αυτά τα θέματα και διαβάσει τα όσα γράφτηκαν , δεν θα συμμετέχει . Και πάνε στον βρόντο αυτά τα θέματα μου αφού μου τα $^%$^&.
Κατά τα άλλα,για τις μπούρδες τεράστιου βεληνεκούς που μου προσάπτεις ότι έγραψα - δέχομαι την άποψη σου - αν και αυτόματα μέσα μου μου έρχεται να σε βρίσω πολύ - ένας ψυχολόγος αν μου το έλεγε αυτό ενώ του λέω τα δικά μου , θα με έστελνε κατευθείαν στην απελπισία - παρ' όλα αυτά εσύ είσαι ένας απλός άνθρωπος οπότε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την αδιαφορία σου και το δικαιώμα σου σε αυτή την άποψη.

Μια παράκληση μόνο σε εσάς που δημιουργήσατε αυτό το σκηνικό.. Αν κάποτε ανοίξω κάποιο άλλο θέμα, το μόνο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να αδιαφορήσετε, όπως είπε κι ο Μαγκάιβερ, και να κρατήσετε τις μα&^(*κιες για τον εαυτό σας . 


Absolut , δεν καταλαβες ( τωρα το ειδα ) . Δεν σου προσαπτω εσενα το οτι λες μπουρδες τεραστιου βεληνεκους . Εννουσα γενικα στο φορουμ . Ειμαι αρκετα καλοπροαιρετος ωστε να μην προσβαλλω αλλα μελη .

----------


## vodka

> Vodka, αν νομίζεις ότι στάζω κακία κάνεις λάθος.
> 
> Θα επανέλθω


Για να δούμε αν κάνω λάθος..
Διάβαζουμε το κείμενο σου...

Έχεις μειώσει εκεί μέσα 3 άτομα φανερά: εμένα, που πήρες δυο στοιχεία όπως άσχημη, μόνη, αναίσθητη και με ταυτίζεις μαζί σου και αρχίζεις να με περιγράφεις ως μια άλλη άσχημη Χιονάτη που περίμενε τον πρίγκιπα (μήπως είσαι εσύ αυτή?λέω... γιατί χρησιμοποιείς το ‘’εμείς’’) μα πρίγκιπας γιοκ- και ως τον ψυχασθενή σου –πήγαινε βρες εσύ .....
κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει και να δείξει κατανόηση στις απόλυτα φυσιολογικές αντιδράσεις σου .

...Τις 2 συμφοιτήτριες σου, που τις έχεις ψειρίσει κι έχεις σταθεί δίπλα τους ως μια άλλη οχιά ώστε να ανεβάζεις την δική σου αυτοπεποίθηση και ικανοποίηση... γιατί προφανώς δεν έχεις κάνα ‘’πρίγκιπα’’ να στην ανεβάσει- και πριν τρέξεις να μου πεις πως δεν το κάνεις!- σου υπενθυμίζω τα σημεία: ΄΄όχι στην παρέα μου (άρα η κακομοίρα γιαγιαδέ που λυπάσαι τόσο είναι στην παρέα σου και της έχεις γ#*(μησει την ψυχολογία με τις συμβουλές ομορφιάς)’’ και ‘’ασχημότερη από εμένα’’ για την 2η συμφοιτήτρια σου που πήγαμε.
Τι μας νοιάζει που είναι ασχημότερη από εσένα?
Α , ήταν μια περιαυτολογία.. 
α, έτσι ανεβαίνει η αυτοπεποίθηση!

(Και ..μήπως-ρωτάω-το γεγονός πως αφιέρωνεις τα 2/3 του κειμένου για να θάψεις τις συμφοίτητριες σου στην προσπάθεια σου δήθεν να βοηθήσεις, σημαίνει κάτι για εσένα?)

Συν τα υπόλοιπα σχόλια (δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω),για τις χαζοχαρούμενες γκομενίτσες που σιχαίνεσαι (ή ζηλεύεις ) , τις ‘’κοκέτες’’ που με χαρά σου παρακολουθείς να σουφρώνουν -όχι για εσένα όμως –κρίμα κι εδώ- επειδή δεν έχουν βρει τον κατάλληλο-όπως κι εσύ=χαιρεκακία, ζήλεια, ικανοποίηση μέσα απ’ τον άλλον..
Συν τα κιλά ομορφιάς που μετράς τους ανθρώπους.. 4 κιλά όμορφος, 10 κιλά όμορφος. 
Εμείς οι δυο, φίλη μου, θα βρούμε έναν με 4 κιλά! Οι άλλοι μας (σε) κλάνουν! 
Συν το τελευταίο σχόλιο σου για τον ψυχολούμενο που πάλι είσαι από πάνω εσύ.

Κατάπιε τον, κορίτσι μου, όλον.
Το κείμενο σου είναι προσβλητικό από πάνω μέχρι κάτω για όλους, εκτός από εσένα. 
Από την μία μου δίνεις οδηγίες ποιον θα κοιτάξω, ποιον θα βρω-λες κι από εσένα περίμενα να μάθω-από την άλλη έχεις στάξει κακία, ζήλεια, μίσος, μείωση προς όλους.
Αυτή η μέθοδος ανεβάσματος της αυτοπεποίθησης εφάρμοζει στον εαυτούλη σου, για εσένα και είσαι απόλυτα συνεπής με τον εαυτό σου με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. Δηλαδή..

Το γεγονός ότι γράφτηκες για να δώσεις ένα τέτοιο κείμενο, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, μου λέει κι αυτό πολλά σκέτο και από μόνο του.
Πάντως κι οι δυο μας έχουμε τα κόμπλεξ μας. Εϊμαι σύμφωνη.

----------


## vodka

@ Οκ τότε, Tom, κράτα μια συγγνώμη μου αν θες κι ένα ευχαριστώ μου για την απάντηση.

@ Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα , Διογένη, με το χιούμορ και την ανάλαφρη διάθεση! το διάβαζα και γέλαγα 

@ Μακ, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μαζί σου (το ξέρω πως δεν το είδες τώρα :P) ¨Οντως είσαι καλοπροαίρετος

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Συμφωνώ με την ανάλυση του Tomhet ως προς την καταλληλότητα του περιβάλλοντος και τη σημασία της επιλογής του.
Αν και η κοινωνία είναι και μέσα μας, πάντα υπάρχουν οι τρόποι να μετριαστεί η εισχώρησή της, βάζοντας νοητικά φράγματα στην ανεξέλεγκτη εισροή
καταπιεστικών και καταδικαστών υποδείξεων, διαταγών και καλλιστείων. To each his own. Ούτε ένας που βρίσκεται εκτός των καλλιστειακών προτύπων είναι χαμένος
ούτε φτάνω στο άλλο άκρο του δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα και δεν υπάρχουν νόρμες ομορφιάς. Σαφώς και υπάρχουν και ο πρώτος τρόπος που αποτυπώνεσαι μέσα
στον άλλον είναι τα μάτια του. Όμως, το τι βλέπουν τα μάτια του ενός και τι ενός άλλου, ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ. Δεν είναι λοιπόν το ζήτημα το να μπορέσεις να βελτιώσεις
αυτό που έτυχε να είσαι. Για μένα, κάντο ταυτόχρονα και αυτό. Αλλά και σημαντικό είναι να βρεις και τα κατάλληλα μάτια που θα ανήκουν στο πρόσωπο που για τα δικά του μάτια θα έχεις ομορφιά, αν και πρακτικά και με αυστηρά
κριτήρια δεν έχεις. Βρες τα κατάλληλα μάτια. Και αυτά θα είναι κάποια που θα σε βλέπουν όπως αρέσει σε σένα να σε βλέπουν.

----------


## Triella

asbsolutvodka δεν προκειται να το πω με κακια, αλλα βλεπω οτι εχεις πεσει θυμα των σημερινων προτυπων που θελουν με συγκεκριμενο τροπο να ειναι ομορφες οι γυναικες και δεν σου ειναι ευκολο να ξεφυγεις.... αν δεν εχεις κανει ακομα σχεση ειναι γιατι η εικονα που βγαζεις εξω εσυ η ιδια αντανακλαται στους αλλους.... και δεν αντανακλάται η εμφανιση αλλα η ψυχολογια που εχεις.... εφοσον θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ασχημο, θα σε θεωρησουν και οι αλλοι.... επισης με την μουρτζουφλιασμενη διαθεση που εχεις, ουσιαστικα διωχνεις τον αλλον και δεν του αφηνεις το περιθωριο να σε γνωρισει και να δει ποσο υπεροχος ανθρωπος εισαι πραγματικα.... ξεχνα τις πλαστικες και ολες αυτες τις μαλακιες που μας εχουν κανει να πιστεψουμε οτι ειναι απαραιτητες για να ειμαστε ομορφες )(μη χεσω).... η ομορφια ειναι κατι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ και το εχουν μετατρεψει σε κατι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ για να μπορουν να κανουν τους ανθρωπους να σκεφτονται με εναν πολυ ρηχο τροπο, χωρις να δινουν σημασια στην ουσια....

επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι και εγω εχω ενα θεμα με το προσωπο μου... θεωρω οτι η μυτη μου ειναι χοντρομυτογκα για τη φτιαξια του προσωπου μου και καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μου το σκεφτηκα πολυ σοβαρα να κανω πλαστικη... στις φωτογραφιες νομιζω οτι βγαινω σαν τον Οβελιξ.... ελα ομως που ηρθε ενας γλυκος ανθρωπος ο οποιος τωρα με στηριζει και με αγαπαει και εχει καταφερει (σχεδον :P) να με πεισει οτι η μυτη μου ειναι ακριβως αυτη που θα επρεπε να ειναι για το προσωπο μου... βεβαια ο λογος που καταφερα να τον γνωρισω ειναι οτι αρχικα εγω η ιδια βελτιωσα καπως τον τροπο που βλεπω τον εαυτο μου και αυτο φαινοταν παραεξω... η μυτη ηταν τελευταια... :P.... 

Επισης στο δρομο οταν περπαταω βλεπω ζευγαρια τα οποια κατα την αποψη μου εμφανισιακα ειναι αταιριαστα.... κουκλες φιλανε κακασχημους αντρες και κακασχημες γυναικες να ειναι με τον κουκλο συντροφο τους και να βλεπεις καρδουλες να πετανε απο πανω τους... ακομα και τωρα που εχω την σκεψη "ποια ειμαι εγω που θα κρινω????" ακομα αναρωτιεμαι πως γινεται αυτο... στο τελος καταληγω οτι ο καθενας βρισκει την ομορφια που του αρεσει στον αλλον ανθρωπο.... 

Δεν εισαι ασχημη... αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου για αυτο... μην κοιτας τι δεν εχεις σε σχεση με τους αλλους.... ψαξε και δες τι εχεις χωρις να συγκριθεις με τους αλλους... εισαι η absolutvodka και εισαι μοναδικη στο ειδος σου οπως οποιοσδηποτε αλλος...

----------


## Diana1982

> asbsolutvodka δεν προκειται να το πω με κακια, αλλα βλεπω οτι εχεις πεσει θυμα των σημερινων προτυπων που θελουν με συγκεκριμενο τροπο να ειναι ομορφες οι γυναικες και δεν σου ειναι ευκολο να ξεφυγεις.... αν δεν εχεις κανει ακομα σχεση ειναι γιατι η εικονα που βγαζεις εξω εσυ η ιδια αντανακλαται στους αλλους.... και δεν αντανακλάται η εμφανιση αλλα η ψυχολογια που εχεις.... εφοσον θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ασχημο, θα σε θεωρησουν και οι αλλοι.... επισης με την μουρτζουφλιασμενη διαθεση που εχεις, ουσιαστικα διωχνεις τον αλλον και δεν του αφηνεις το περιθωριο να σε γνωρισει και να δει ποσο υπεροχος ανθρωπος εισαι πραγματικα.... ξεχνα τις πλαστικες και ολες αυτες τις μαλακιες που μας εχουν κανει να πιστεψουμε οτι ειναι απαραιτητες για να ειμαστε ομορφες )(μη χεσω).... η ομορφια ειναι κατι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ και το εχουν μετατρεψει σε κατι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ για να μπορουν να κανουν τους ανθρωπους να σκεφτονται με εναν πολυ ρηχο τροπο, χωρις να δινουν σημασια στην ουσια....
> 
> επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι και εγω εχω ενα θεμα με το προσωπο μου... θεωρω οτι η μυτη μου ειναι χοντρομυτογκα για τη φτιαξια του προσωπου μου και καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μου το σκεφτηκα πολυ σοβαρα να κανω πλαστικη... στις φωτογραφιες νομιζω οτι βγαινω σαν τον Οβελιξ.... ελα ομως που ηρθε ενας γλυκος ανθρωπος ο οποιος τωρα με στηριζει και με αγαπαει και εχει καταφερει (σχεδον :P) να με πεισει οτι η μυτη μου ειναι ακριβως αυτη που θα επρεπε να ειναι για το προσωπο μου... βεβαια ο λογος που καταφερα να τον γνωρισω ειναι οτι αρχικα εγω η ιδια βελτιωσα καπως τον τροπο που βλεπω τον εαυτο μου και αυτο φαινοταν παραεξω... η μυτη ηταν τελευταια... :P.... 
> 
> Επισης στο δρομο οταν περπαταω βλεπω ζευγαρια τα οποια κατα την αποψη μου εμφανισιακα ειναι αταιριαστα.... κουκλες φιλανε κακασχημους αντρες και κακασχημες γυναικες να ειναι με τον κουκλο συντροφο τους και να βλεπεις καρδουλες να πετανε απο πανω τους... ακομα και τωρα που εχω την σκεψη "ποια ειμαι εγω που θα κρινω????" ακομα αναρωτιεμαι πως γινεται αυτο... στο τελος καταληγω οτι ο καθενας βρισκει την ομορφια που του αρεσει στον αλλον ανθρωπο.... 
> 
> Δεν εισαι ασχημη... αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου για αυτο... μην κοιτας τι δεν εχεις σε σχεση με τους αλλους.... ψαξε και δες τι εχεις χωρις να συγκριθεις με τους αλλους... εισαι η absolutvodka και εισαι μοναδικη στο ειδος σου οπως οποιοσδηποτε αλλος...


*
Τέλειο.!*..............

----------


## Tomhet

> asbsolutvodka δεν προκειται να το πω με κακια, αλλα βλεπω οτι εχεις πεσει θυμα των σημερινων προτυπων που θελουν με συγκεκριμενο τροπο να ειναι ομορφες οι γυναικες και δεν σου ειναι ευκολο να ξεφυγεις....


Παρακαλώ? εκείνη έχει πέσει θύμα? Όταν η συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των γυναικών ντύνονται με βάση την "μόδα", όταν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των γυναικών κάνουν οτι προστάζει η εκάστοτε περίοδος για να είναι όμορφες, είτε αυτό είναι αρώματα, καλλυντικά, κομμώσεις, ρούχα, συνήθειες, συμπεριφορά κλπκλπ που όλα αντιγράφονται απο τα πρότυπα που πλασάρει ο εμπορικός κόσμος πως ειναι δυνατόν να λες οτι ΕΚΕΙΝΗ έχει πέσει θύμα?
Βγες έξω και βρες μου λοιπόν 10 γυναίκες που ΔΕΝ ακολουθούν αυτά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Εγω είμαι σίγουρος πως αν βγω θα δυσκολευτώ αφάνταστα να το κάνω αυτό.... αν εσύ το κάνεις με ευκολία τότε θα σου έλεγα πως μάλλον και εσύ έχεις πέσει το ίδιο θύμα και δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τι ειναι χαρακτηριστικό του ανθρώπου που βλέπεις και τι ειναι επιρροή απο την μόδα και τα πρότυπα πάνω του. 
Εκτος αν πιστευεις πως τυχαίνει, και στις γυναίκες εκείνες αρέσουν τα ίδια πράγματα τα οποια δεν είδαν κάπου και τα αντέγραψαν αλλά έτυχε να τους κατέβει η ίδια ιδέα για το πως θα ντυθούν, πως θα βαφτούν, πως θα χτενιστούν, πως θα φερθούν κλπ. 

Και για να το διεκρινήσω, δεν λέω τίποτα με κακία και ούτε σου επιτίθεμαι... και εμένα μου αρέσει το ωραίο και εγώ θα πω όμορφες όλες τις γυναίκες που θα βρω μέσα σε ένα περιοδικό πχ, όπως και εσύ, αλλά όχι και να λέμε οτι δεν ειναι θύματα των προτύπων. 
Όταν μάλιστα οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν να κάνουν πράγματα που τους στοιχίζουν μόνο και μόνο για να πλησιάζουν τα πρότυπα που αναφέραμε... βαφές και κομμώσεις μαλλιών καταστρέφοντας τα μαλλιά τους, πλαστικές καταστρέφοντας την φυσική τους ομορφιά, άβολα τακούνια που τις κάνουν να υποφέρουν, άβολα ρούχα που τις κάνουν να κινούνται λες και είναι ρομπότ αλλά τα οποία όμως τραβάνε την προσοχή των άλλων και κατ'επεκταση τις κάνουν να νιώθουν ωραία με τον εαυτό τους κλπκλπ...
Και δεν ειναι γιατί αρέσουν στις ίδιες... αλλιώς όταν θα γυρνούσαν μετά σπίτι τους δεν θα εβαζαν τις πυτζαμούλες τις μαλακές και τις άνετες ενώ πριν φορούσαν ψιλοτάκουνα και στενά φορέματα. Τα κάνουν γιατί έχει ποτίσει στο μυαλό τους ένα συγκεκριμένο πρότυπο της γυναίκας κοσμοπόλιταν.... και νομίζουν πως όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά.

Ούτε θα συμφωνήσω πως "η εικονα που βγαζεις εξω εσυ η ιδια αντανακλαται στους αλλους" σε καμία περίπτωση. Είναι 100% σίγουρος πως αν παρατηρήσεις τον κόσμο έξω θα βρεις τραγικούς, γκρινιάριδες, κομπλεξικούς και στριμμένους, high maintenance ανθρώπους, άντρες και γυναίκες, που όμως έχουν σύντροφο και είναι αποδεκτοί απο φίλους/σχέσεις κλπ. 
Η δική μου αιτιολογία για αυτό είναι πως ένας άνθρωπος όμορφος αλλά αφάνταστα στριμμένος και γκρινιάρης, θα βρει περιβάλλον να τον αποδεχτεί και θα βρει και σύντροφο. Αντίστοιχα ένας άνθρωπος "μη όμορφος" στριμμένος και γκρινιάρης θα βρει τους άλλους να του λένε πως αυτό ειναι κάτι που πρέπει να διορθώσει για να ειναι πιο αποδεκτός.
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβαινεις το σκεπτικό μου.

----------


## Triella

Tomhet καταλαβαινω το σκεπτικο σου... αρχικα να πω οτι ναι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια εχει πεσει θυμα των σημερινων προτυπων αναμεσα τους και γω αλλα σε λιγα πραγματα... απλα το ειπα σαν διαπιστωση οχι σαν τιποτα αλλο... λιγο πολυ εχω διαπιστωσει επισης οτι ολοι μας εχουμε πεσει θυματα αυτης της πλυσης εγκεφαλου αντρες και γυναικες... ισως το εξεφρασα λαθος και να φανηκα απολυτη αλλα ουσιαστικα αυτο που λες και συ λεω...
προσωπικα οντως μπορω να σου αναφερω αρκετες κοπελες απο τον προσωπικο μου κυκλο που δεν ακολουθουν τα προτυπα της μοδας, γιατι πολυ απλα αρνουνται να πατησουν σε αβολα ψιλοτακουνα, σφιχτα ρουχα τα οποια πρεπει να πεινασουν για να φορεσουν, και αρνουνται να κανουν και πλαστικες να φτιαξουν τη μουρη τους... δεν θεωρω οτι το να ξερεις αρκετους τετοιους ανθρωπους σε μετατρεπει σε θυμα... απλα εχεις την τυχη και την επιλογη να βρεις ανθρωπους αντιδραστικους μιας και ειμαι και η ιδια αντιδραστικη... προσωπικα προτιμω τα λιγο ανετα ρουχα, τα χαμηλα τακουνια που ειναι σικ αλλα μου δινουν και λιγο υψος, δεν εχω βαψει τα μαλλια γιατι το θεωρω περιττο (αν βγαλω ασπρες τριχες βλεπουμε... χιχιχι).... και δεν βαφομαι και σαν λατερνα γιατι νιωθω σαν να μου εχεις βαλει 10 κιλα αλευρι στη μουρη...

Οι δικες μου εμπειριες και γνωριμιες μου εχουν δειξει οτι οι γκρινιαρηδες στριμμενοι κομπλεξικοι high maintenance "ομορφοι" ανθρωποι καταληγουν οπως ακριβως οι αντιστοιχοι "ασχημοι".... καταληγουν μονοι τους... πιστευω πολυ δυνατα οτι αυτο που νιωθεις αυτο βγαζεις... εχω δει "ομορφους" ανθρωπους να ειναι μιζεροι και να το βγαζουν και να μη θελει να τους πλησιασει κανεις... και εχω δει και "ασχημους" ανθρωπους να ειναι ευχαριστοι, η ψυχη της παρεας και να τραβανε την προσοχη απο παντου.... ολα αυτα ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικα επομενως δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι παραπανω σε αυτο....οι αποψεις ειναι διαφορετικες απο φυσικου τους... ο λογος που αναφερθηκα σε αυτα ειναι γιατι απλα δεν μου αρεσει πλεον να βλεπω ανθρωπους να θεωρουν τον εαυτο τους μπαζο και να κλεινονται τοσο πολυ στον εαυτο τους.... εχω γινει ανθρωπος που προσπαθει να δει την ομορφια σε ολους τους ανθρωπους... αλλα την ομορφια που πηγαζει απο μεσα και που ολοι την εχουν και δεν ξερουν πως να τη βγαλουν... φυσικα εξαιρουνται καποιες κατηγοριες ανθρωπων (εξτριμ καταστασεις).,.. 

Επισης ο λογος που καποιος πιανει μια φιλια ειναι γιατι βρισκει καποια κοινα με τον αλλον... οποτε τα κοινα μπορει να ειναι η γκρινια, το κομπλεξ, το high maintenance και αλλα... αυτοι ομως δεν κοιτανε να δουν την πραγματικη ομορφια του αλλουνου... οταν ερθει η ωρα και βαρεθουν ο ενας τον αλλον, θα σηκωθουν και θα φυγουν... οποτε και η αποδοχη ειναι κατι τελειως υποκειμενικο... Και καποια στιγμη ακομα και ο ομορφος γκρινιαρης, κομπλεξικος κτλ θα χρειαστει να ακουσει οτι πρεπει να διορθωσει τη μιζερια του για να γινει πιο αποδεκτος...

----------


## Alucard



----------


## Tomhet

> Οι δικες μου εμπειριες και γνωριμιες μου εχουν δειξει οτι οι γκρινιαρηδες στριμμενοι κομπλεξικοι high maintenance "ομορφοι" ανθρωποι καταληγουν οπως ακριβως οι αντιστοιχοι "ασχημοι".... καταληγουν μονοι τους...


Θα παραθέσω μόνο αυτό απο το κείμενο σου, αλλά θα πω πως εκφράζεις την ίδια ιδέα διάσπαρτη στο κείμενο σου... του "δικαιού".
Ωραίο είναι να το σκέφτεσαι αυτό, δεν λέω αλλά ... πόσες φορές έχεις σκεφτεί τέτοια πράγματα? στο ένα μηνυμα σου αυτό κάνεις αρκετές αναφορές οπότε θα θεωρήσω πως γενικά το πιστευεις αυτό και το εκφράζεις με διάφορους τρόπους στην ζωή σου... Πίστεψε με έχω αρκετά ανεπτυγμένο το αίσθημα του δικαίου προσωπικά, αλλά έχω και το αντίστοιχο του ρεαλισμού εξίσου ανεπτυγμένο. 
Οπότε πόσες φορές έχεις σκεφτεί τέτοια πράγματα? οτι ο "κακός" τιμωρείται, ότι ο "κακός" καταλήγει μόνος του κλπ. 
Έχεις βρεθεί ποτέ όμως στην κατάληξη αυτή για να δεις τι τελικά έγινε? Θα τολμήσω να πω πως οχι...
Και να σου πω και το άλλο... χρονικά που τοποθετείς την "κατάληξη" ? Όταν πχ κάποιος ειναι 60 και έχει ζήσει μια γεμάτη ζωή και .....καταλήξει μόνος? :P Ποιος χέστηκε, με το συμπάθειο...

Είχα φίλο που είχε σχέση με κοπέλα, την απάτησε με την φίλη της, έκανε σχέση με την φιλη εκείνη (εφόσον στα δικά της μάτια ήταν ο πραγματικός έρωτας και όχι απλά ο τύπος που απάτησε την φίλη της μαζί της) και έπειτα απάτησε και την ίδια με άλλες 3 όταν εκείνη δούλευε στην επαρχία... την χώρισε απο απόσταση με κάποια ψευτικη δικαιολογία γιατί ερωτευτηκε κάποια άλλη, χώρησε εκείνη και τώρα ειναι ξανά με την προηγούμενη καθότι εκείνη δεν εχει ιδέα για το τι ψευτης είναι ο τύπος. Με κούρασαν και εμένα αυτές του οι ιστορίες γιατί μόνο για τέτοια ήθελε να μιλάει και τον έκανα στην άκρη.
Θες να μου πεις οτι ο τύπος αυτός εφόσον, είναι ψευτης, εγωιστής, απατεώνας κλπκλπκλπ... θα "καταλήξει" μόνος του γιατί αυτό προστάζει η θεία δίκη? πότε? όταν θα έχει ζήσει μια πλήρης ζωή και εκείνος νιώθει καλά? 

Που θέλω να καταλήξω.... δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν "κατάληξη" για τίποτα. Στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον. Όπως είπα ξέρω/βλέπω αρκετούς γκρινιάριδες κομπλεξικούς high maintenance αντρες και γυναίκες που είναι αποδεκτοί απο άλλους και αυτό τους κάνει να νιώθουν καλά με τον εαυτό τους και τους κάνει την ζωή τους πιο "ευχάριστη". Το "γιατί" ειναι τελείως άλλη συζήτηση φυσικά και θα παρεκτραπεί το παρόν θέμα.
Γιαυτό είναι προσωπική μου άποψη πως όλα τα "άλλαξε αυτό, άλλαξε εκείνο" είναι απλά προβολές του τι πιστεύει ο ακροατής πως είναι το ιδανικό και δεν ειναι καθόλου μα καθόλου ρεαλιστικό. Για την ακρίβεια δεν έχει νόημα. Προσωπικά αν έμπαινα ποτέ στην διαδικασία να πω "θα αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου για να γίνω αυτό που βλέπω και θαυμάζω στους άλλους" σίγουρα θα απογοητεύομουν γιατί μετά θα έβλεπα όλους τους άλλους που δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνουν τίποτα απο αυτά που υποχρεωτικά έκανα εγώ, και παρόλαυτα έχουν αυτά που δεν έχω εγώ.
Να πήγαινα δηλαδή σε γυμναστήριο πχ για να γίνω φέτες γιατί οι φέτες τύποι έχουν τις κοπέλες? Αυτό ειναι δηλαδή το μυστικό? Και αν το έκανα και μετά έβγαινα έξω και έβλεπα όλους αυτούς που δεν είναι φέτες αλλά έχουν και εγώ δεν έχω ακόμα....τι θα έκανα? θα έκλαιγα για ολη την άκυρη προσπάθεια? 

Οπότε τι να της πω εδώ? πήγαινε γίνε φέτες και εσύ για να βρείς "την πραγματική αγάπη"? (καθότι αν της πω "γκόμενο" αυτόματα αυτό θα έχει λιγότερη αξία, όχι για εκείνη αλλά για όλους τους άλλους που διαβάζουν υποκριτικά το τι γράφω) Αστείο δεν ακούγεται?

Μια πολύ πρόχειρη απάντηση πάντως θα ήταν το οτι, όλοι αυτοί οι στριμένοι, πικρόχολοι, γκρινιάριδες, κλπκλπ είναι απλά ελκυστικοί εμφανισιακά και αυτό ειναι αρκετό για να σου προσφέρει πολλά στην ζωή σου. Ναι φυσικά κανείς δεν θα συμφωνήσει μαζί μου αλλά δεν παίζει ρόλο... άποψη μου και άποψη τους.
Καμία κοπέλα δεν έφαγε ξύλο απο τον άσχημο σύντροφο της, καμία κοπέλα δεν την απάτησε ο άσχημος σύντροφος της και φυσικά τα αντίστοιχα για τους άντρες.... Αυτά δείχνουν για εμένα τουλάχιστον πως παράλληλα με την ελκυστική εμφάνιση πηγαίνει και ο εγωισμος και ο διαφορετικός τρόπος ζωής.
Δεν λέω πως μόνο οι ωραίοι ρίχνουν σφαλιάρες, ή απατούν... αλλά πως αν κάποιος δεχόταν τέτοια απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά απο τον "συντροφο" του και συν τοις άλλοις ηταν και ένα έκτρωμα... ε τι λόγο έχεις για να κάτσεις δηλαδή??
Τελος πάντων ίσως το μπέρδεψα λίγο το πράγμα αλλά ελπίζω να έπιασες το νόημα.
Όλοι ίσοι είμαστε... το ίδιο καλοί το ίδιο κακοί κλπ. Αλλά όταν "διαλέγει" κάποιος ερωτικό σύντροφο υποχρεωτικά θα πάει στον πιο ελκυστικό.

Α και κάτι ακόμα για τις γυναίκες που δεν ακολουθούν τα πρότυπα... Νομίζω ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ σημαντικό...
Αυτές που έχεις στο μυαλό σου θα τολμήσω να πω οτι δεν ειναι "ασχημες" ή και μόνες τους. Γιατί αν ήταν ένα απο τα δύο, πιστευεις πως δεν θα "εμπαιναν στον πειρασμό" να κάνουν κάτι για να τραβήξουν την προσοχή? Τσουπ... αυτόματα πάμε οπότε στο ίδιο πράγμα... ότι και θα ντυθούν "κάπως" και θα βαφτούν και θα συμπεριφερθουν κλπκλπ... κάνω πάλι λάθος?
Ή μήπως αν μια απο αυτές είναι μόνη της για 3 χρόνια πχ, θα βγεί ντυμένη σαν την μαρία την άσχημη και στηριχτεί στο να δει κάποιος τα εσωτερικά της χαρίσματα?

----------


## Tomhet

Α και κάτι ακόμα.... πάντα έχω κάτι ακόμα να πω...!
Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό είσαι εδώ στο φόρουμ, αλλά στο διάστημα που είμαι εγώ έχω δει αρκετούς να λένε πως είναι μόνοι κλπκλπ.... παρόλαυτα δεν βρίσκεται κανείς ποτέ να πει "α ξέρεις κάτι, θες να τα πουμε απο κοντα" με σκεπτικό γνωριμίας.... ξέρεις γιατί?
Γιατί έξω τις περισσότερες φορές όταν γνωρίζεις κάποιον δεν τον γνωρίζεις πραγματικά... δεν ξέρεις τις απόψεις του για τα πράγματα που συζητούνται εδω μέσα. Οπότε ο συμπαθητικός κύριος που θα δεις έξω, θα είναι απλά αυτό... ο συμπαθητικός κύριος. Ενώ εδω ο αντιπαθέστατος για τις απόψεις του συνομιλητής (εγώ πχ:P) θα είναι πάντα αυτό ακριβώς.
Που κολλάει όλο αυτό στην συζητηση αυτή? στο ότι στην πραγματική ζωή όλοι οι άνθρωποι βασίζονται στον εντυπωσιασμό.... και γενικά αυτό ειναι ένα παιχνίδι που συντηρείται και απο τις δύο πλευρές. Χωρίς αυτό, δεν υπάρχει έλξη, οπότε και ερωτισμός. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ το πόσο διαφορετικοί είμαστε στις απόψεις μας και το πως ταυτόχρονα ειναι δυνατό να έχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι σχέση με κάποιον άλλο? Είναι γιατί δεν ξέρουν ο ένας τις απόψεις του άλλου. Βασίζονται στον εντυπωσιασμό και στην εικόνα για να πλησιάσουν ο ένας τον άλλο.... όπως είπα και απο τις δύο πλευρές. 
Οπότε η οποιαδήποτε κυριούλα και ο οποιοσδήποτε κύριος θέλει να ελκύσει κάποιον αναπόφευκτα θα καταφύγει σε τέτοιες πρακτικές... εντυπωσιασμού. Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να πάρει μέρος στο παιχνίδι αυτό τότε θα είναι είτε βλαμμένος, είτε μόνος.
Γιαυτό λοιπόν θεωρώ πως στην πλειοψηφία, οι άνθρωποι ειναι θύματα του εντυπωσιασμού, και κατ'επεκταση των προτύπων. Αν μου έλεγες οπότε Triella πως ξέρεις κάποιες κοπέλες που δεν ειναι θύματα αυτού θα το πίστευα αν μου το συνδίαζες με το οτι....είναι βλαμμένες :P ή το ότι είναι μόνες τους γιατί αρνούνται να συμμετάσχουν στο παραπάνω τηλεπαιχνίδι. :P
Και πάλι στα λέω όλα αυτά με τελείως ουδέτερη διάθεση (αν όχι φιλική), δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίον σου, είναι απλά δικές μου απόψεις και εφόσον γίνεται συζήτηση, τις παραθέτω. Αυτό, για να αποφεύγουμε παρεξηγήσεις...
Στο κάτω κάτω τελευταία φορά που μου είπε κάποιος πως hobby του ειναι το να διαβάζει βιβλία, τελευταίο που είχε διαβάσει ήταν πριν 3 χρόνια ενώ αντίστοιχα έξοδο σε μπαράκι είχε το προηγούμενο βράδυ, και τελευταία φορά που κάποια μου είπε δεν ειμαι σαν όλο τον κόσμο, όταν την ρώτησα αν κυκλοφορεί πάντα με βαμμένο πρόσωπο μου απάντησε "ναι, μου αρέσει να βγαίνω παντα βαμμένη είτε πηγαίνω σε έξοδο είτε κάπου φιλικά".
Την ιστορία με τον βοσκό που φώναζε "λύκος" την ξέρεις?

----------


## diogenis

tomhet το 112# είναι 100% αληθες

----------


## ΧωρίςΣκιά

> εγω δεν υπολογιζω πολυ την εξωτερικη εμφανιση κ δεν ενοω καπιως να φοβεριζει εξωτερικα απλα να μην ειναι στη τριχα εγω οσους γνωρισα κ ασχολουνταν υπερβολικα με την εμφανιση τους σε σημειο ναρκισισμου ηταν εγωκεντρικοι κ στο τελος τους εκανα περα οστοσο πιστευω σε κκαπια καλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως το να ειναι sweet κλπ δε θα γυριζα ποτε να κοιταξω ενα καβαλημενο καλαμι που κοιταζε τους αλλους αφυψιλου οσο ωραια κ να ταν.



Σωστοοςςςςς!

----------


## diogenis

η αληθεια ειναι μια ,ειναι σκληρη και αδικη : μια σταρ ελλας τον χειροτερο χαρακτήρα να εχει ,μιλαμε ο διαβολος ο ιδιος να ειναι, θα κανουν ουρα απ εξω ποιος θα κανει σχεση μαζι της.*οχι ολοι βεβαια*.αλλα τοσοι ώστε να εχει να διαλεγει για 1000 ζωες ρεαλιστικου χρονου.μπορει να την παρατανε όταν απυηδησουν απ τον χαρακτήρα ,αλλα περιμενουν στην ουρα χιλιαδες...ετσι λοιπον σωματικα τουλάχιστον δεν θα μεινει ποτε μονη
-βεβαια η μοναξια μπορει να σε πνιγει υπο οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες...

διορθωνω το ότι η αληθεια ειναι μια γτ ως γνωστο οι αληθειες ειναι οσοι κ οι ανθρωποι και μαλιστα μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν πολλες αληθειες στο κεφαλι τους
αυτό που εγραψα ειναι κι αυτό μια αληθεια απ τις πολλες αλλα αδιαμφισβητητη πιστευω

----------


## Triella

> Θα παραθέσω μόνο αυτό απο το κείμενο σου, αλλά θα πω πως εκφράζεις την ίδια ιδέα διάσπαρτη στο κείμενο σου...του "δικαιού"..πόσες φορές έχεις σκεφτεί τέτοια πράγματα? στο ένα μηνυμα σου αυτό κάνεις αρκετές αναφορές οπότε θα θεωρήσω πως γενικά το πιστευεις αυτό και το εκφράζεις με διάφορους τρόπους στην ζωή σου... Οπότε πόσες φορές έχεις σκεφτεί τέτοια πράγματα? οτι ο "κακός" τιμωρείται, ότι ο "κακός" καταλήγει μόνος του κλπ. 
> Έχεις βρεθεί ποτέ όμως στην κατάληξη αυτή για να δεις τι τελικά έγινε? Θα τολμήσω να πω πως οχι...


Ειχα την τυχη αρκετες φορες να δω την καταληξη μιας ιστοριας στην οποια "ο κακος" πληρωνε αυτα που εκανε στους αλλους...Καλα εκανες και το τολμησες φιλε μου αλλα σε αυτο επεσες εξω.. (με το συμπαθειο)... Και για να στο αναφερω αρκετες φορες παει να πει οτι ΝΑΙ το πιστευω οποτε δεν υπηρχε λογος να μην το πιστεψεις...




> Και να σου πω και το άλλο... χρονικά που τοποθετείς την "κατάληξη" ?Όταν πχ κάποιος ειναι 60 και έχει ζήσει μια γεμάτη ζωή και .....καταλήξει μόνος? :P Ποιος χέστηκε, με το συμπάθειο...


Η καταληξη μπορει να ειναι την επομενη μερα, μπορει να ειναι μετα απο μια βδομαδα, 10 χρονια η και το επομενο λεπτο...δεν μπορω να τοποθετησω χρονικα καμμια καταληξη δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ ουτε θεος...




> Είχα φίλο που είχε σχέση με κοπέλα, την απάτησε με την φίλη της, έκανε σχέση με την φιλη εκείνη (εφόσον στα δικά της μάτια ήταν ο πραγματικός έρωτας και όχι απλά ο τύπος που απάτησε την φίλη της μαζί της) και έπειτα απάτησε και την ίδια με άλλες 3 όταν εκείνη δούλευε στην επαρχία... την χώρισε απο απόσταση με κάποια ψευτικη δικαιολογία γιατί ερωτευτηκε κάποια άλλη, χώρησε εκείνη και τώρα ειναι ξανά με την προηγούμενη καθότι εκείνη δεν εχει ιδέα για το τι ψευτης είναι ο τύπος. Με κούρασαν και εμένα αυτές του οι ιστορίες γιατί μόνο για τέτοια ήθελε να μιλάει και τον έκανα στην άκρη.
> Θες να μου πεις οτι ο τύπος αυτός εφόσον, είναι ψευτης, εγωιστής, απατεώνας κλπκλπκλπ... θα "καταλήξει" μόνος του γιατί αυτό προστάζει η θεία δίκη? πότε? όταν θα έχει ζήσει μια πλήρης ζωή και εκείνος νιώθει καλά?


Το παληκαρι αυτο που μου λες φαινεται οτι εχει προσωπικο προβλημα αυτοπεποιθησης και για αυτο πηγαινει με πολλες πιο πολυ για να επιβεβαιωσει τον εαυτο του...φυσικα τα εχει κανει μανταρα στην πορεια και καποια στιγμη οι βλακειες που εκανε θα μαθευτουν και τοτε θα ερθει αντιμετωπος με τις συνεπειες των επιλογων και των πραξεων του..η θεια δικη δεν προσταζει τιποτα...μονοι μας σκαβουμε το λακο μας... και ο πρωην φιλος, μονος σκαβει το λακο της απομονωσης του... και μπορω να σου πω οτι ακομα και τωρα που συνεχιζει να κανει τις απιστιες του δεν νιωθει καλα... οταν σου λειπει κατι παρα πολυ μερικες φορες κανεις λαθη επειδη εισαι απελπισμενος να το βρεις... Σκεψου οτι εσυ εκανες την αρχη κανοντας τον στην ακρη γιατι δεν αντεχες αλλο αυτα τα πραγματα... αργοτερα θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι φιλοι του που θα κουραστουν απο αυτο, και λιγο αργοτερα θα μαθευτει και απο τις κοπελες που εκανε και θα απομονωθει περισσοτερο... και ολο αυτο γιατι εκεινος το προκαλεσε... και ανθρωποι που ειναι ανασφαλεις και κομπλεξικοι και ψευτες δεν ζουν πληρη ζωη tomhet... ζουν μια ζωη μεσα σε εναν ψευτικο κοσμο που εχουν πλασει και ο οποιος οταν διαλυθει θα σπασουν τα μουτρα τους πεφτοντας.




> Που θέλω να καταλήξω.... δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν "κατάληξη" για τίποτα. Στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον..


Προσωπικη σου αποψη την οποια δεχομαι οτι υπαρχει, και εκτιμω ακομα και αν δεν συμφωνω... 




> Όπως είπα ξέρω/βλέπω αρκετούς γκρινιάριδες κομπλεξικούς high maintenance αντρες και γυναίκες που είναι αποδεκτοί απο άλλους και αυτό τους κάνει να νιώθουν καλά με τον εαυτό τους και τους κάνει την ζωή τους πιο "ευχάριστη". Το "γιατί" ειναι τελείως άλλη συζήτηση φυσικά και θα παρεκτραπεί το παρόν θέμα.


Μονος σου το λες οτι ειναι "ευχαριστη" που σημαινει οτι απλα μπορει να μην ειναι ετσι.... Τα φαινομενα ΠΑΝΤΑ απατουν... σου ειπα και πριν οτι το γεγονος οτι ειναι αποδεκτοι απο αλλους, ειναι γιατι απλα ειναι εχουν παρομοια μυαλα... ουτως η αλλως τις παρεες μας τις κανουμε με ανθρωπους που σκεφτονται περιπου το ιδιο με εμας...




> Γιαυτό είναι προσωπική μου άποψη πως όλα τα "άλλαξε αυτό, άλλαξε εκείνο" είναι απλά προβολές του τι πιστεύει ο ακροατής πως είναι το ιδανικό και δεν ειναι καθόλου μα καθόλου ρεαλιστικό. Για την ακρίβεια δεν έχει νόημα. Προσωπικά αν έμπαινα ποτέ στην διαδικασία να πω "θα αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου για να γίνω αυτό που βλέπω και θαυμάζω στους άλλους" σίγουρα θα απογοητεύομουν γιατί μετά θα έβλεπα όλους τους άλλους που δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνουν τίποτα απο αυτά που υποχρεωτικά έκανα εγώ, και παρόλαυτα έχουν αυτά που δεν έχω εγώ.
> Να πήγαινα δηλαδή σε γυμναστήριο πχ για να γίνω φέτες γιατί οι φέτες τύποι έχουν τις κοπέλες? Αυτό ειναι δηλαδή το μυστικό? Και αν το έκανα και μετά έβγαινα έξω και έβλεπα όλους αυτούς που δεν είναι φέτες αλλά έχουν και εγώ δεν έχω ακόμα....τι θα έκανα? θα έκλαιγα για ολη την άκυρη προσπάθεια?


Δεν ειπα ποτε να αλλαξεις για να αρεσεις στους αλλους...αυτο που εννοουσα ειναι να αλλαξεις για να αρεσεις στον εαυτο σου,να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση για να βγει αυτη η "λαμψη" που τραβαει τον κοσμο παραεξω...βεβαια να ξερεις οτι η λαμψη τραβαει καθε καρυδιας καρυδι, οποτε μετα ειναι στην κριση σου να αποφασισεις ποιον θα κρατησεις και ποιον θα αφησεις να φυγει... Το να θελησεις να γινεις κατι που δεν σε εκφραζει για να αρεσεις στους αλλους συμφωνουμε οτι ειναι μεγιστη μαλακια και απλα θα οδηγησει τον οποιονδηποτε σε μεγαλυτερη καταθλιψη... Αν ειναι να πας γυμναστηριο να το κανεις για σενα, αν ειναι να κανεις εξτριμ σπορ να το κανεις για σενα... αν ειναι να πιασεις ενα χομπι να το κανεις για σενα... αν ειναι βαψεις τα μαλλια σου κοκκινα, κιτρινα, μαυρα ακομα και πρασινα (που λεει ο λογος) να το κανεις για σενα... αν νιωσεις οτι αυτο θα σου αλλαξει τη διαθεση και θα κανει εσενα να νιωσεις καλυτερα και να τονωθεις, τοτε καντο...



> Οπότε τι να της πω εδώ? πήγαινε γίνε φέτες και εσύ για να βρείς "την πραγματική αγάπη"? (καθότι αν της πω "γκόμενο" αυτόματα αυτό θα έχει λιγότερη αξία, όχι για εκείνη αλλά για όλους τους άλλους που διαβάζουν υποκριτικά το τι γράφω) Αστείο δεν ακούγεται?


Εδω μου ακουγεσαι σαν να θελεις να πεις στην absolutvodka να μην κανει ουσιαστικα τιποτα για να νιωσει καλυτερα, γιατι απλα δεν εχει νοημα... (ισως και να κανω λαθος διορθωσε με)...




> Μια πολύ πρόχειρη απάντηση πάντως θα ήταν το οτι, όλοι αυτοί οι στριμένοι, πικρόχολοι, γκρινιάριδες, κλπκλπ είναι απλά ελκυστικοί εμφανισιακά και αυτό ειναι αρκετό για να σου προσφέρει πολλά στην ζωή σου. Ναι φυσικά κανείς δεν θα συμφωνήσει μαζί μου αλλά δεν παίζει ρόλο... άποψη μου και άποψη τους.


Το παραπανω ειναι απλη απαντηση? Γιατι αν ειναι απλη απαντηση αυτο ειναι μια πραγματικοτητα η οποια εχει διαμορφωθει αλλα απλα δεν συμβαινει στα αληθεια... Νομιζουμε οτι ετσι ειναι αλλα στην πορεια ανακαλυπτουμε οτι δεν ειναι... Σε οσους ανθρωπους εχω δει να ειναι με εναν "ωραιο" η με μια "ωραια", ενω στο καφε που βγαινουμε βγαζουν "ωραια" εικονα, αργοτερα εμαθα ιστοριες στις οποιες ο "ωραιος" η "ωραια" εχουν βγαλει κατι κουσουρια που δε σου γεμιζαν το ματι... Και εν τελει απο συμπεριφορα και μονο δεν προσφεραν πολλα στο αλλο τους μισο...




> Καμία κοπέλα δεν έφαγε ξύλο απο τον άσχημο σύντροφο της, καμία κοπέλα δεν την απάτησε ο άσχημος σύντροφος της και φυσικά τα αντίστοιχα για τους άντρες.... Αυτά δείχνουν για εμένα τουλάχιστον πως παράλληλα με την ελκυστική εμφάνιση πηγαίνει και ο εγωισμος και ο διαφορετικός τρόπος ζωής.


Πολλες κοπελες θα εχουν φαει ξυλο απο τον συντροφο τους ειτε ασχημος ειναι ειτε ομορφος... ο ασχημος στα δικα σου ματια, μπορει να ηταν ομορφος στα δικα τους... ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικο... Το οτι δεν εχουμε ακουσε τετοια περιστατικα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν συμβαινουν...




> Όλοι ίσοι είμαστε... το ίδιο καλοί το ίδιο κακοί κλπ. Αλλά όταν "διαλέγει" κάποιος ερωτικό σύντροφο υποχρεωτικά θα πάει στον πιο ελκυστικό.


Θα συμφωνησω στην πρωτη φραση αλλα οχι στη δευτερη... Τι εννοεις ελκυστικο? στο χαρακτηρα? στην εμφανιση? γιατι οπως ξαναειπα εχω δει πολλες φορες ο "ασχημος" να ειναι ο ελκυστικος της παρεας επειδη θα ειναι η ψυχη της παρεας και θα σου βγαζει αυτο το ευχαριστο... Και αυτο ειναι οπως το βλεπει κανεις...




> Α και κάτι ακόμα για τις γυναίκες που δεν ακολουθούν τα πρότυπα...Νομίζω ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ σημαντικό...
> Αυτές που έχεις στο μυαλό σου θα τολμήσω να πω οτι δεν ειναι "ασχημες" ή και μόνες τους. Γιατί αν ήταν ένα απο τα δύο, πιστευεις πως δεν θα "εμπαιναν στον πειρασμό" να κάνουν κάτι για να τραβήξουν την προσοχή? Τσουπ...αυτόματα πάμε οπότε στο ίδιο πράγμα...ότι και θα ντυθούν "κάπως" και θα βαφτούν και θα συμπεριφερθουν κλπκλπ...κάνω πάλι λάθος?
> Ή μήπως αν μια απο αυτές είναι μόνη της για 3 χρόνια πχ, θα βγεί ντυμένη σαν την μαρία την άσχημη και στηριχτεί στο να δει κάποιος τα εσωτερικά της χαρίσματα?


Ξανα καλα εκανες και τολμησες....οι κοπελες και οι αντρες που εχω στο μυαλο μου και τυχαινει να γνωριζω ειναι "ομορφοι", "ασχημοι", "μονοι" ή "με σχεση"...υπαρχουν διαφοροι τροποι να τραβηξεις τον πειρασμο και δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να ακολουθησεις τους νομους της μοδας για να το κανεις... μπορει να βαφτουν και να ντυθουν "καπως" αλλα στη συμπεριφορα, απλα βγαζουν αυτο που μπορουν και ξερουν να βγαλουν... 
Στην τελικη αυτο που νιωθεις για τον εαυτο σου αυτο βγαζεις... με ή χωρις καλα ρουχα και μπικουτι...

Επειδη ξεφυγαμε λιγο το μονο που εκανα ηταν να παραθεσω τη δικη μου οπτικη γωνια... ειτε βοηθησει ειτε οχι η αποψη μου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρει τον εαυτο της σε μια εποχη που οι περισσοτεροι ειμαστε χαμενοι και δεν βλεπουμε που να βαδισουμε...

----------


## Triella

> η αληθεια ειναι μια ,ειναι σκληρη και αδικη : μια σταρ ελλας τον χειροτερο χαρακτήρα να εχει ,μιλαμε ο διαβολος ο ιδιος να ειναι, θα κανουν ουρα απ εξω ποιος θα κανει σχεση μαζι της.*οχι ολοι βεβαια*.αλλα τοσοι ώστε να εχει να διαλεγει για 1000 ζωες ρεαλιστικου χρονου.μπορει να την παρατανε όταν απυηδησουν απ τον χαρακτήρα ,αλλα περιμενουν στην ουρα χιλιαδες...ετσι λοιπον σωματικα τουλάχιστον δεν θα μεινει ποτε μονη
> -βεβαια η μοναξια μπορει να σε πνιγει υπο οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες...
> 
> διορθωνω το ότι η αληθεια ειναι μια γτ ως γνωστο οι αληθειες ειναι οσοι κ οι ανθρωποι και μαλιστα μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν πολλες αληθειες στο κεφαλι τους
> αυτό που εγραψα ειναι κι αυτό μια αληθεια απ τις πολλες αλλα αδιαμφισβητητη πιστευω


Δεν υπαρχει κουμπακι Like για να σου κανω... εγκρινω και επαυξανω που λενε... 
ο λογος που θα ηθελε να κανει σχεση μαζι με μια σταρ ελλας (με σκατενιο χαρακτηρα) καποιος, ειναι καθαρα επιφανειακος και δεν υπαρχουν σοβαρα κινητρα (κατ' εμε) πισω απο μια τετοια σχεση... Επειδη ειναι γκομεναρα, επειδη θα παρεις και συ λιγο απο τη δοξα της, επειδη κουβαλαει λεφτα (αν κουβαλαει), επειδη θα πηγαινετε σε ολα τα κλαμπακια σε βιπ και οτι αλλο.. τωρα αν εχει και ψυχαρα, σου ετυχε λαχειο και θα εισαι βλαμμενος αν το πεταξεις... αλλα αυτα τα δυο δεν πανε παντα μαζι παρα μοναχα σε λιγες περιπτωσεις...

----------


## Antreas MpR

Το όλο θέμα της ομορφιάς.
X0AX0AX0X0AX0AX0AXA0X0XA0XA0
Καταρχάς,Τι ακριβώς είναι όμορφο και τι ακριβώς δεν είναι όμορφο?
Κάποια με τέλειες analogies είναι όμορφη,κάποια με κάποια κιλά παραπάνω είναι όμορφη,μια ξανθιά είναι όμορφη,μια κοκκινομάλλα είναι όμορφη,μια μελαχρινή είναι όμορφη,μια λεπτή είναι όμορφη,μια παχουλή είναι όμορφη...
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν είναι ωραίο αυτό που είναι ωραίο,είναι ωραίο αυτό που μου αρέσει εμενα...
Και ισχύει για όλους.
Από κει και πέρα πάμε στην ανάπτυξη σχέσης.
Πάλι,για τι είδους σχέση μιλάμε?
Καθαρά σεξουαλική?Εδώ προφανώς και παίζει ρολο η kiss εμφάνιση,μιας και σαν ζώα,μας ελκύει αυτό που φαίνεται υγιέστερο,δυνατότερο κλπ ώστε να έχουμε δυνατούς απογόνους(άσχετα που δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξουν απόγονοι,λειτουργούμε &quot;ενστινκτοδος&quot :Wink: .Και είναι τόσο απλό,δεν παίζει ρομαντισμός κλπ,άσχετα που θα μου την &quot;πουν&quot; κάποιοι.Οποτε ναι,θα κάτσουν 30 εκαταομμύρια και θα περιμένουν να &quot;ζαυγαρωσκουν&quot; με των κάθε όμορφο/oiorfh.
Αν σε απασχολεί αυτό,και υπάρχουν &quot;ζηλιτσες&quot; γιατί δεν παίζει ουρα για την party σου,e κάτι τρέχει...Ίσως δεν γυμνάζεσαι,ποτε...Ίσως είσαι 300 κιλά...Ίσως είσαι &quot;σκατοψυχος&quot;...Ίσως έχεις τέτοιο κόμπλεξ με την όλη εμφάνιση που δεν αφήνεις κανέναν να σε πλησιάζει...Πολλά ίσως...Στην τελική όμως,από σένα εξαρτάται,όχι από τα στάνταρ της κοινωνίας για το τι είναι όμορφο και τι δεν είναι,και τι είναι αποδεκτό και τι δεν είναι,κλπ μαλακίες.
Βλέπεις κάθε μέρα γύρο σου, ζευγάρια που εικονικά στα ματια των περισσοτερων δεν κολλάνε,γιατί πάλι με την βοήθεια του &quot;ενστινκτου&quot; λέμε,όπα τι παίζει το άρρωστο ζαρκάδι με το υγιέστατο...Ραζή ότι προσφέρουν ανθρώπινα πράγματα ο ένας στον άλλων,και έχουν ξεπεράσει την όλη image φάση.
Οποτε ξεκολλάτε με τα κόμπλεξ περί ομορφιάς,και το ποσο σημαντική είναι κλπ.
Αν θες να ζήσεις,θα ζήσεις άσχετος εμφανίσεις,iq,χρημάτων,κλπ.
Αν θες να είσαι κομπάρσος,θα είσαι άσχετος εμφάνισης,iq,χρημάτων κλπ.

----------


## kalikantzaros

Γιατι νομιζετε οτι οι αντρες πλησιαζουν τις γυναικες αποκλειστικα λογω εμφανισης? Εκτος και θελετε να περπατατε στο δρομο και να λυποθημαει ολος ο αντρικος πληθυσμος ή να κανουν τιποτε ακατανομαστες πραξεις για την παρτυ σας.. χο χο χο

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοει η νηματοθετρια.Η ομορφια για τις γυναικες,ειναι το σημαντικοτερο(με διαφορα απο τα αλλα) προσον που θα κανει εναν αντρα να θελει να ειναι μαζι τους.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που απο μια ηλικια και μετα,που οι γυναικες αρχιζουν να ''χαλανε'',πεφτει κατακορυφα και το ενδιαφερον των αντρων για εκεινες.

Στο δια ταυτα,βοντκα προσπαθεις να μαζεψεις ο,τι μαζευεται.Τα κιλα ειναι σημαντικη παραμετρος,μια αδυνατη γυναικα μπορει να εχει ενα εστω συμπαθητικο σωματακι,χωρις να εχει τις τελειες αναλογιες.Προσπαθησε να περιποιησε τον εαυτο σου,και γιατι οχι,αν εχεις τα λεφτα κανε πλαστικη σε ο,τι πιστευεις οτι σου χαλαει την εμφανιση.

Ευκολη λυση δεν υπαρχει,και δυστυχως οποιος δεν εχει ικανοποιητικη εμφανιση συμβιβαζεται με ο,τι βρει,αν βρει ποτε.

----------


## Tomhet

@Triella 
Ένα μόνο θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω γιατί όπως είπες όσο πάει ξεφεύγει το θέμα....
Είπες πως είχες δει την κατάληξη σε μια απο αυτές τις ιστορίες (και μετά το αναιρείς λέγοντας πως δεν μπορείς να την οριοθετήσεις χρονικά - πράγμα που το βρίσκω απολύτως λογικό)... θα σου πω οτι δεν είδες την κατάληξη εκτός και αν παρακολούθησες την ζωή ενός ανθρώπου κατω απο μικροσκόπιο απο την ημέρα που έκανε το οποιοδήποτε "ατόπημα" (και φυσικά αν ο χαρακτήρας του όλος ήταν "ατοπημα" τότε θα έπρεπε να τον παρακολουθείς απο την γέννηση του!) μέχρι την στιγμή που τελικά πέθανε.... έκανες κάτι τέτοιο? :P φαντάζομαι πως όχι! 
Θα υποθέσω οτι αναφέρεσαι στο οτι είδες πχ κάποιον να "τιμωρείται" για μια βλακία που έκανε.... που ξέρεις όμως οτι σε ένα-δυο ή και 10 χρόνια η βλακία αυτή που έκανε δεν θα του βγει σε καλό? 
Γιατί πχ και για το άτομο που αναφέρω εγώ δεν πιστευω οτι θα υπάρχει ποτέ κάποια "θεια δίκη" όπως ειπαμε... για την ακρίβεια πάω στοίχημα πως τώρα που ειμαι εδώ πχ στο δωμάτιο μου μην έχοντας κάνει ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο, στην μιζέρια μου, αυτός είναι με κάποια καινούρια γκομενίτσα και είναι μέσα στην τρελή χαρά. Ποιος ζει πιο ευχάριστα την ζωή του? 
Αν λοιπόν οι ζωές και των δυο μας τελείωσουν αύριο απο κάποιο ατύχημα... ποιος θα είναι "δικαιωμένος"? αυτός ή εγώ? Εκείνος φυσικά γιατί μέχρι τώρα ζει έτσι, στο δικό του λουνα παρκ. Ή μήπως θα έρθουν όλες εκείνες οι (συγχώρεσε μου την έκφραση) χαζές που τις έχει κάνει ταράνδους, μετά θάνατο για να τον τιμωρήσουν στα καζάνια της κολάσεως? 
Φυσικά και όχι.... δεν παίζει ρόλο λοιπόν θεωρώ τίποτα απο αυτά.

Δεν έχω πρόταση για την vodka (της το είχα πει και στο παρόμοιο θέμα που είχε ανοιξει σχεδόν ενα χρονο πριν), γιατί δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάτι να κάνει. Αυτό που μπορει να κάνει ειναι υπομονή γιατί ΙΣΩΣ (δεν λεω ΘΑ, λέω ΙΣΩΣ) κάτι να αλλάξει στην ζωή της. Μέχρι τότε αυτό που θα ήθελα να προσφέρω (αν φυσικά μπορώ) σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο ειναι συμπαράσταση με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ και θέλει για να του κάνω πιο διασκεδαστική την αναμονή αυτή.

----------


## vodka

@ Triella, όλες οι απόψεις σας με βοηθούν. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ κι σε εσένα δίνω για την δική σου : )
Όσο για το ότι έχω πέσει θύμα των προτύπων.. Νταξ ..
Μπορώ να το κρύψω ?! Δεν κρύβεται!
Ψέματα να πω? :P

Οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να πάρω ως κακία την πολύ πολύ ευγενικά διατυπωμένη διαπίστωση σου και γενικά την όλη απάντηση σου .

Τα υπόλοιπα τα συζητήσατε σίγουρα καλύτερα με τον Tomhet, δεν έχω κάτι άλλο καλύτερο να προσθέσω εγώ.

----------


## vodka

Καλά εντάξει, αν το πάμε στα μοντέλα Διογένη :P..... αν τολμήσω να συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με την πιο σεξυ καραγκομενάρα pole dancer πχ και πω ‘’ δεν είμαι έτσι’’ , σκεφτώ (όχι μόνο εγώ- όλοι) όλη τη ζωή που έχει δημιουργηθεί και κουβαλάει από πίσω της , τώρα και στο μέλλον –εξ αιτίας της εμφάνισης της και όχι μόνο..ε εντάξει. 
Πάει εκεί το έχάσα τελείως και το μυαλό και την αυτοπεποίθηση και όλα. 
Θα καθίσουμε τελείως άπραγοι σε μια καρέκλα μέχρι να πεθάνουμε αφού αυτή τα πηγαίνει σε όλα καλύτερα και όλα καλύτερα της έρχονται στη ζωή και είναι πιο καλύτερη από όλες εμφανησιακά κτλ τκλ 
Δεν το πάω εκεί ρε παιδιά.

Πάντως σε γενική απόψη κι από μια πολύ πολύ μακρινή ματιά, έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Από πολύ μακρινή ματιά όμως.

----------


## vodka

Που λέτε ρε παιδιά... τα βλέπω κι εγώ γύρω μου όλα αυτά τα ζευγάρια κι άλλα τόσα σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς, σε όλες τις καταστάσεις και όλους τους ανθρώπους όμορφους ή άσχημους με ή χωρίς ζευγάρι σταθερό ή περαστικό κτλτ κτλ κτλ. 
Αύριο κιόλας μπορώ να βρω κάποιον για το οτιδήποτε και να το πάμε όπου βγει: σε χυλόπιτες ή όχι κτλ κτλ κτλ, και ξανά με άλλον- καινούρια ιστορία -δεν μου είναι το τόσο δύσκολο να βρω κάποιον. 

Το δύσκολο ξεκινάει από εμένα, μέσα μου, ασχέτως πως με βλέπει ο άλλος. Γιατί όπως λέτε όλοι-ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του μάτια να βλέπει. Ε εγώ έχω τα δικά μου- δεν μπορώ να δω μέσα από έναν άλλον.
Δεν επικεντρώνομαι τόσο στο γκομενικό κομμάτι, όσο στο μέσα μου και στην εικόνα που έχω εγώ η ίδια για τον εαυτό μου-γιατί από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα και καταλήγουν στο γκομενικό προβλήμα το οποίο ειλικρινά δεν με καίει αυτή τη στιγμή. Πηγαίνουν χέρι- χέρι αυτά τα δυό μα ούτε που με νοιάζει τώρα το δεύτερο , αν δεν λυθεί το πρώτο.
Για εμένα είναι αλληλένδετα αυτά τα δύο, αφού το ένα εμποδίζει το άλλο –και γι’ αυτό έχω θίξει και το γκομενικό –μα πιο σημαντικό είναι πρώτα να δεχτεί ο εαυτός μου αυτό που είμαι και νιώσει καλά μαζί του. Με το να το καταφέρω αυτό, λύνεται αυτόματα το γκομενικό- δεν υπάρχει εκεί άλλο θέμα.
Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αντίστροφα, δηλαδή να βρω πρώτα κάποιον για ..ό,τι να ‘ναι-δεν έχει σημασία- δεν βρίσκεται εκεί η απογοήτευση μου- δηλ. στο ό,τι μου λείπει μια σχέση, ένα ό,τι να ‘ναι..

Όλοι εσείς, παρ’ όλο που γράφετε πως έχετε ατέλειες εξωτερικές ή ακόμη και κάποιοι που παραδέχονται ότι ‘’είμαι άσχημος κι εγώ’’ , παρ’ όλα αυτά είναι φανερό ότι δεν σας πειράζει καθόλου.
Ούτε που νοιάζεστε γιατί είστε εντάξει με αυτό που είστε . Βγαίνει από μέσα σας η αγάπη και η αποδοχή του εαυτού και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε μία στο εκαταμμύριο να νιώσετε όπως εγώ, ό,τι κι αν γίνει, με ότι κι αν συγκριθείτε ότι ότι ότι, γιατί δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή αμφισβήτηση. 
Η δική σας αυτοπεποίθηση σε σχέση με τον εαυτό είναι αυτόφωτη, αυτόματη, αυτονόητη , δεν παρεμβάλλεται τίποτα αρνητικό ή κάτι που να την χαλάει.
Η δική μου αυτοπεποίθηση είναι μείον σε σχέση με τον εαυτό , για την ακριβεία δεν υπάρχει καν τέτοιο πράγμα μέσα σου.
Σε όλους μας δημιουργείται μια ολόκληρη λειτουργία σκέψης και αισθημάτων που εφαρμόζεται στη ζωή πρακτικά σε όλα τα θέματα , φτιάχνεται έτσι μια ολόκληρη ζωή– κι έτσι ο εαυτός περνάει καλά ή άσχημα ή ή ή σύμφωνα πάντα ο καθένας με τις δικές ιδιαιτερότητες κτλ κτλ.

Εγώ δεν με θέλω ρε παιδί μου, δεν θέλω αυτό το πράγμα που είμαι. Δεν μ’αρέσει να το βλέπω. Με βλέπω μια απογοητευτική εικόνα, η οποία θα μπορούσε ονειρικά να είχε βγει καλύτερη , όμως δεν έγινε.

Δεν μπορώ ούτε εγώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχει φτάσει το δικό μου το μυαλό να με βλέπει έτσι. Δεν είναι κάτι που το θέλω. Το καταλαβαίνω πως παρά είναι υπερβολική η απογοήτευση μου. Μπορούσα να είχα αυτογνωσία αλλά να ήμουν εντάξει. Δεν ξέρω γιατί , αλλά ούτε και ξέρω πώς στα διάλα αλλάζει αυτό. Δεν το ελέγχω. Εκεί. Έχει φάει κόλλημα! Έχω συνείδηση ότι υπερβάλλω και το παίρνω πολύ κατάκαρδα , ότι μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα όλα όσα κάνουν κι οι υπόλοιποι (καλά στο περίπου :P) αλλά μόλις γυρίζω και με κοιτάζω λέω πάλι ασ’το χέσ’το γάμα το, δεν είναι για εμένα τίποτα. Και αραδιάζω ένα σωρό επιχειρήματα για το τι δεν μπορώ να κάνω και τι δεν είναι ωραίο να κάνω επειδή είμαι έτσι σκατόμπαζο.
Και η σκέψη συνεχίζει να πιστεύει και να λέει ότι: κι αν όμως ήσουν μια ωραία γυναίκα? Ε? 
Θα καθόσουν εδώ σήμερα να πρήζεις ένα φόρουμ?


Δεν ξέρω από πού να το πιάσω.. δεν είμαι παραμορφωμένη κι όμως όλα είναι λάθος πάνω μου. Τίποτα , κανένα ωραίο χαρακτηριστικό, ένα ωραίο χαμόγελο για παράδειγμα- όχι ούτε αυτό!
Δεν το δέχεται το μυαλό μου πρώτα απ’ όλα. Δεν την δέχεται αυτήν την εικόνα που έχω. Στεναχωριέται. Θέλω! Θέλω. Μα δεν την δέχεται. Αφού είναι άσχημη –γαμώ την αυτογνωσία μου. Για εμένα , δίκαια το παθαίνει όλο αυτό το καταρράκωμα.
Έτσι, αυτούς που γνωρίζω -δεν μπορώ να πω-δεν έχω παράπονο από αυτούς – αλλά μέσα μου σκέφτομαι ‘’πώς μπορεί να με κοιτάζει τώρα αυτός? ‘’και λέω μετά ‘‘ασ’τον κρίμα είναι. Ασ’τον να πάει να βρει κάποια άλλη καλύτερη ομορφούλα’’.
Και τον αφήνω γιατί τον λυπάμαι κι αυτόν να είναι μαζί μου. Ντρέπομαι και σιχαίνομαι για λογαριασμό του. Πιστεύω ότι δεν μου αξίζει.
Μια απόφαση που μπορώ να πάρω είναι πως έτσι είμαι και θα κάτσω έτσι όπως είμαι, θα κάνω αυτή τη ζωή που κάνω, γιατί (θα) νιώθω καλά με αυτή τη νοοτροπία. Ε μέχρι τώρα ούτε έτσι νιώθω καλά.
Οκ όμως, μένει να φέρω σε απόλυτη συμφωνία τα θέλω μου με τις πράξεις μου.
Τέλος πάντων..Απλά το παραθέτω.
Πες το και ψυχαγωγία :P



Όμως οι απόψεις σας με βοηθούν να σκεφτώ καλύτερα. Πρέπει να το λύσω όλο αυτό το ψυχολογικό γι’αυτό και το συζητάω μπας και βρω μια άκρη μέσα στο τρελό και μπερδεμένο μου μυαλό και καλυτερέψω στη συνέχεια τη ζωή μου πρακτικά.

----------


## vodka

> Αν θες να ζήσεις,θα ζήσεις άσχετος εμφανίσεις,iq,χρημάτων,κλπ.
> Αν θες να είσαι κομπάρσος,θα είσαι άσχετος εμφάνισης,iq,χρημάτων κλπ.


Ναι μωρέ νταξ... 
Κι εγώ έτσι το βλέπω και το λέω κιόλας αυτό το απλό πραγματάκι.
Έλα που όμως αν μπορούσαμε να το εφαρμόσουμε κιόλας.. τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν ούτε καταθλίψεις ούτε κανένα προβλήμα πότε στη ζωή κανενός ούτε εμείς θα είμαστε σήμερα εδώ.
Όλοι θα κάναμε μια ζωάρα ευτυχισμένη και χαρούμενη.

----------


## vodka

> Δεν έχω πρόταση για την vodka (της το είχα πει και στο παρόμοιο θέμα που είχε ανοιξει σχεδόν ενα χρονο πριν), γιατί δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάτι να κάνει. Αυτό που μπορει να κάνει ειναι υπομονή γιατί ΙΣΩΣ (δεν λεω ΘΑ, λέω ΙΣΩΣ) κάτι να αλλάξει στην ζωή της. Μέχρι τότε αυτό που θα ήθελα να προσφέρω (αν φυσικά μπορώ) σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο ειναι συμπαράσταση με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ και θέλει για να του κάνω πιο διασκεδαστική την αναμονή αυτή.


Με συγκινεί αυτό το παιδί  :Embarrassment: 
Με λυπάται και με καταλαβαίνει 

...Tom, θυμάμαι κι εγώ τότε τα λόγια σου.. αλλά και τα τώρινα, τώρα που επέστραψα με το ίδιο πρήξιμο από την αρχή.. 
Με συγκινεί ακόμη περισσότερο που είμαι ανίκανη να γράψω κι εγώ δυο λόγια σε εσένα που έχεις τις δικές σου καταθλίψεις που ίσως βοηθούσαν ενώ εσύ το έχεις κάνει για εμένα...
τι να πω .. κι ένα ευχαριστώ μόνο δεν φτάνει όμως είναι το μόνο που έχω..

Κι όχι μόνο για την υποστήριξη εδώ που τα λέμε. Μας μορφώνεις κιόλας ε ; )

----------


## σοκολατα 14

Δε το λεω για να κολακευτεις ειλικρινα .
Μοιαζεις τοσο ευγενικη και δεν εισαι καθολου σνομπ, απαντας σε ολους .
Ερωτικο συντροφο αληθινο , πιστευω ειναι δυσκολο για τους περισσοτερους να βρουν .
Αλλα φιλους η τουλαχιστον παρεα δε μπορω να πιστεψω οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα , εκτος αν εχεις.
Αν οχι τοτε αληθεια οι ανθρωποι κοιτανε μονο το εξωτερικο .
Σε κατι που δε μπορω να πω οτι ειχες αδικο ηταν οτι καποιος θα μπορουσε να βρει για κοπελα του μια καλη και εξυπνη αλλα με ομορφη εμφανιση .
Δε θα πω ψεματα και εγω στην ομορφη θα πηγαινα .
Αλλα επιμενω σε αυτο στο οτι καποιος πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χαζος για να αποδεχτει καποιον με ασχημο χαρακτηρα μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι ομορφος .
Αν μενει απο φοβο μαζι του η απο συμφερον σιγουρα δε μενει επειδη τον εχει αποδεχτει.
Και εγωιστικα καποιος να το δει , τι μπορει να του προσφερει ενας που ειναι μονο ομορφος?
Αλλα και παλι εχω δει ατομα που θεωρουνται ομορφα με πολλες παρεες να περνανε καλα να μιλανε μονο για συνουσια για πλαστικες που θα κανουν στο μελλον και για τρεσες .
Και εγω (χωρις να θελω να γινω ψωναρα) που αληθεια δεν ειμαι σνομπ μαρεσει να κανω διαλογο με καθε ανθρωπο εχω δει οτι δεν θελουν μαζι μου παρτιδες η με βλεπουν σαν ξενερωτη .
Και οχι μονο εμενα πολλα ατομα που εχουνε πολλα σημαντικα πραγματα να πουν η που εχουν καλοσυνη στη καρδια τους αλλα με απεριποιητη εμφανιση μενουν η μονοι η με πολυ λιγους φιλους.
Ομως υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις , οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι μερικες φορες , κρινω απο ατομα που ξερω και εχω συγκεκριμενα στο μυαλο μου, σκεφτομαι οτι μηπως γινονται η ποιο χαζοι η ποιο κενοι .

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Που λέτε ρε παιδιά... τα βλέπω κι εγώ γύρω μου όλα αυτά τα ζευγάρια κι άλλα τόσα σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς, σε όλες τις καταστάσεις και όλους τους ανθρώπους όμορφους ή άσχημους με ή χωρίς ζευγάρι σταθερό ή περαστικό κτλτ κτλ κτλ. 
> Αύριο κιόλας μπορώ να βρω κάποιον για το οτιδήποτε και να το πάμε όπου βγει: σε χυλόπιτες ή όχι κτλ κτλ κτλ, και ξανά με άλλον- καινούρια ιστορία -δεν μου είναι το τόσο δύσκολο να βρω κάποιον. 
> 
> Το δύσκολο ξεκινάει από εμένα, μέσα μου, ασχέτως πως με βλέπει ο άλλος. Γιατί όπως λέτε όλοι-ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του μάτια να βλέπει. Ε εγώ έχω τα δικά μου- δεν μπορώ να δω μέσα από έναν άλλον.
> Δεν επικεντρώνομαι τόσο στο γκομενικό κομμάτι, όσο στο μέσα μου και στην εικόνα που έχω εγώ η ίδια για τον εαυτό μου-γιατί από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα και καταλήγουν στο γκομενικό προβλήμα το οποίο ειλικρινά δεν με καίει αυτή τη στιγμή. Πηγαίνουν χέρι- χέρι αυτά τα δυό μα ούτε που με νοιάζει τώρα το δεύτερο , αν δεν λυθεί το πρώτο.
> Για εμένα είναι αλληλένδετα αυτά τα δύο, αφού το ένα εμποδίζει το άλλο –και γι’ αυτό έχω θίξει και το γκομενικό –μα πιο σημαντικό είναι πρώτα να δεχτεί ο εαυτός μου αυτό που είμαι και νιώσει καλά μαζί του. Με το να το καταφέρω αυτό, λύνεται αυτόματα το γκομενικό- δεν υπάρχει εκεί άλλο θέμα.
> Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αντίστροφα, δηλαδή να βρω πρώτα κάποιον για ..ό,τι να ‘ναι-δεν έχει σημασία- δεν βρίσκεται εκεί η απογοήτευση μου- δηλ. στο ό,τι μου λείπει μια σχέση, ένα ό,τι να ‘ναι..
> 
> Όλοι εσείς, παρ’ όλο που γράφετε πως έχετε ατέλειες εξωτερικές ή ακόμη και κάποιοι που παραδέχονται ότι ‘’είμαι άσχημος κι εγώ’’ , παρ’ όλα αυτά είναι φανερό ότι δεν σας πειράζει καθόλου.
> ...


Βασικα φοβασαι την απορριψη απο τους αλλους, αυτο ειναι το θεμα σου, οχι οτι δεν εισαι ομορφη. Εκατο εκατομμυρια ανθρωποι ειναι ασχημοι και δεν τους πειραζει, γιατι δεν τους νοιαζει η γνωμη των αλλων, τουλαχιστον οχι σε τοσο βαθμο οσο νοιαζει εσενα. Για αυτο το λογο εγκαταλειπεις μελλοντικους υποψηφιους γαμπρους συντομα. Εγκαταλειπεις πρωτη για να μην εγκαταλειψουν εσενα. Ετσι δεν ειναι ωραια η ζωη, μπορει να μην κανεις τιποτα και ετσι να μην πληγωνεσαι απο πραγματικες η φανταστικες απορριψεις, αλλα οπως βλεπεις δεν περνας κι ωραια! Πρεπει να βγαλεις αυτες τις χαζομαρες απο το κεφαλι σου, αφου τις συνειδητοποιησεις, αν θες να αρχισεις επιτελους να ζεις και να χαιρεσαι. Η γκρινια τα παραπονα και ο φοβος ειναι τα αντιθετα της χαρας της ζωης και της δημιουργικοτητας.

----------


## Antreas MpR



----------


## vodka

> .
> Αλλα φιλους η τουλαχιστον παρεα δε μπορω να πιστεψω οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα , εκτος αν εχεις.
> Αν οχι τοτε αληθεια οι ανθρωποι κοιτανε μονο το εξωτερικο .


Σοκολάτα ( σε έχασα κι εσένα με το κλείσιμο των πμ) 

Φίλους δεν έχω, όχι λόγω εμφάνισης. Καμία σχέση. Δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Δεν κοιτάζουν μόνο το εξωτερικό - σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας και δεν το υποστηρίζω με τίποτα.
Όταν δούλευα και πήγαινα σχολή που σου έλεγα , έκανα παρέα με πάρα πολλά άτομα , χωνόμουν στον οποιονδήποτε αλλά μου χώνονταν κι εμένα. 
Τους έβλεπα κάθε μέρα όμως. Κάθε μέρα το πρωί στη δουλειά, το απογεύμα στη σχολή συναντιόμουν με όλους αυτούς . Όμως ήταν απλά αυτό.. γνωστοί και παρέες..
Και χάθηκαν όλοι γιατί δεν μπορώ να είμαι πια εκεί μαζί τους, και δεν έμειναν γιατί δεν ταιριάξαμε τόσο ώστε να φτιάξουμε φιλία.

Έκοψα κι εγώ από την μεριά μου, καθώς δεν έχω λεφτά να μετακινούμαι ή να βγαίνω κτλ και εκτός από αυτό δεν έχω και διάθεση. Ε τώρα βάλε ποιος θα κάτσει να κάνει παρέα με μια καταθλιπτικιά? Και τι θα έλεγα με κάποιον? Δεν έχω τίποτα να πω. 

Γι’ αυτό είμαι μόνη προς το παρόν. 
Εδώ μέσα που κάθομαι σε αυτό το δωμάτιο κλεισμένη λες και βγάζω φυλακή... 
πού να βρω άτομα!






> Αλλα και παλι εχω δει ατομα που θεωρουνται ομορφα με πολλες παρεες να περνανε καλα να μιλανε μονο για συνουσια για πλαστικες που θα κανουν στο μελλον και για τρεσες .
> Και εγω (χωρις να θελω να γινω ψωναρα) που αληθεια δεν ειμαι σνομπ μαρεσει να κανω διαλογο με καθε ανθρωπο εχω δει οτι δεν θελουν μαζι μου παρτιδες η με βλεπουν σαν ξενερωτη .
> Και οχι μονο εμενα πολλα ατομα που εχουνε πολλα σημαντικα πραγματα να πουν η που εχουν καλοσυνη στη καρδια τους αλλα με απεριποιητη εμφανιση μενουν η μονοι η με πολυ λιγους φιλους.


Ψωνάρα δεν είσαι καθόλου σταμάτα : ) Που λες ό,τι μένουν μόνα τους επειδή είναι απεριποίητοι...
έχω κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου ένα παράδειγμα μιας κοπέλας η οποία κυριολεκτικά βρωμούσε (δεν το λέω με κακία- είναι απλά η αλήθεια. Δεν έκανε ποτέ της μπάνιο) . Την απέφευγαν οι πάντες και την έκραζαν πίσω από την πλάτη της.
Κι όμως κι αυτή έβρισκε παρέα. Είχε εμένα, είχε μια άλλη κοπέλα που δούλευε σε κλαμπ, μετά έκανε παρέα με μια άλλη που δεν την έκανε κι εκείνη κανείς παρέα γιατί για το μόνο πράγμα που ήξερε να μιλάει ήταν μια Αντιγόνη Δρακουλάκη (δεν την ξέρω μου έχει μείνει το όνομα μόνο γιατί μας τα είχε πρήξει με αυτήν)-κι όμως και πάλι κι αυτήν την έκανε μια άλλη Τρίτη κοπέλα παρέα- , μια ακόμη που δούλευε στην υποδοχή.....

Θέλω να πω ότι για να γνωρίσεις νέους ανθρώπους φτάνει να είσαι ανοικτός εσύ και να χώνεσαι.
ανεξαρτήτως εμφάνισης κτλ. και βέβαια να υπάρχει ο χώρος για να το κάνεις.
Για όσους δεν σε παίζουν, θα βρεθούν άλλοι τόσοι που θα κάνουν το αντίθετο.
Οπότε μη σε νοιάζει γι’ αυτές που σε σνομπάρουν.
Εντάξει, είναι φυσιολογικό και δεν μπορούμε να ανεχθούμε τους πάντες με τα ελαττώματα τους –ούτε εκείνοι εμάς με τα δικά μας. Κι εγώ δεν τους μπορώ όλους λόγω χαρακτήρα όμως, όχι λόγω εμφάνισης. Όσους δεν αντέχω απλά ξεκόβω. Φυσικά κι εμένα δεν μπορούν να με αντέξουν όλοι καθώς ούτε κι εγώ είμαι καμιά παναγία-καμία σχέση μάλιστα – μα δεν παίζει ρόλο στο κάτω κάτω ούτε ο χαρακτήρας -καθώς όποιος κι αν είσαι , πάλι πάντα θα βρίσκεις κάποιον άλλο που θα σε κάνει παρέα για τους χ,ψ λόγους για έναν αντίστοιχο που δεν θα σε κάνει.
Αυτά για τις παρέες.

Όσο για πραγματικό φίλο που θα είναι κοντά σου παντού , όπως κι αν είσαι – κι εσύ το ίδιο σε εκείνον.. νταξ..όποιος τον έχει είναι πολύ τυχερός.
Εγώ δεν είμαι .





> Ομως υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις , οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι μερικες φορες , κρινω απο ατομα που ξερω και εχω συγκεκριμενα στο μυαλο μου, σκεφτομαι οτι μηπως γινονται η ποιο χαζοι η ποιο κενοι .



Όσο δεν συναναστρέφεσαι με κόσμο, κι εγώ το πιστεύω ότι χαζεύεις (το παθαίνω εγώ γι’ αυτό το υποστηρίζω :P). Με όσο περισσότερο κόσμο έχεις επαφές , τόσο το καλύτερο. Αυτή είναι γνώμη μου και πάλι όμως δεν ισχύει για τους πάντες σίγουρα.

----------


## vodka

> Βασικα φοβασαι την απορριψη απο τους αλλους,


Πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι πρέπει να φάω άλλες πενήντα με εκατό απορρίψεις εκεί πέρα -να έρθω στα ίσια μου.




> Ετσι δεν ειναι ωραια η ζωη, μπορει να μην κανεις τιποτα και ετσι να μην πληγωνεσαι απο πραγματικες η φανταστικες απορριψεις, αλλα οπως βλεπεις δεν περνας κι ωραια! Πρεπει να βγαλεις αυτες τις χαζομαρες απο το κεφαλι σου, αφου τις συνειδητοποιησεις, αν θες να αρχισεις επιτελους να ζεις και να χαιρεσαι. Η γκρινια τα παραπονα και ο φοβος ειναι τα αντιθετα της χαρας της ζωης και της δημιουργικοτητας.


Καλά, δεν μου το εγγυάται κανείς ότι αν αλλάξω νοοτροπία θα ζω και θα χαίρομαι (βγαίνει η απαισιοδοξία μου)... Είναι μια προοπτική όμως , πιθανή όσο και απίθανη. 
Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες και μ' αρέσουν γιατί βγάζουν ένα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα.

Όμως..
ποιος δεν γκρινιάζει ποτέ? 
ποιος δεν έχει κανένα παράπονο?
και ποιος δεν φοβάται...

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Όμως..
> ποιος δεν γκρινιάζει ποτέ? 
> ποιος δεν έχει κανένα παράπονο?
> και ποιος δεν φοβάται...


Ο ευτυχισμενος.

----------


## Nocash

Βοτκα νιωθεις κι εσυ αυτο το συναισθημα να αποφευγεις να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεπτη;;;;
Οταν το κανεις απογοητευεσαι;;;;

----------


## diogenis

vodka θα θελα να σου στειλω π .μ αλλα δεν ειναι εφικτο 
οποτε σε περιμενω να μιλησουμε και να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα
δες τα τελευταια μηνυματα στο θεμα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...326#post467326
να σαι καλα και ελπιζω να τα πουμε

----------


## σοκολατα 14

> Σοκολάτα ( σε έχασα κι εσένα με το κλείσιμο των πμ) 
> 
> Φίλους δεν έχω, όχι λόγω εμφάνισης. Καμία σχέση. Δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Δεν κοιτάζουν μόνο το εξωτερικό - σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας και δεν το υποστηρίζω με τίποτα.
> Όταν δούλευα και πήγαινα σχολή που σου έλεγα , έκανα παρέα με πάρα πολλά άτομα , χωνόμουν στον οποιονδήποτε αλλά μου χώνονταν κι εμένα. 
> Τους έβλεπα κάθε μέρα όμως. Κάθε μέρα το πρωί στη δουλειά, το απογεύμα στη σχολή συναντιόμουν με όλους αυτούς . Όμως ήταν απλά αυτό.. γνωστοί και παρέες..
> Και χάθηκαν όλοι γιατί δεν μπορώ να είμαι πια εκεί μαζί τους, και δεν έμειναν γιατί δεν ταιριάξαμε τόσο ώστε να φτιάξουμε φιλία.
> 
> Έκοψα κι εγώ από την μεριά μου, καθώς δεν έχω λεφτά να μετακινούμαι ή να βγαίνω κτλ και εκτός από αυτό δεν έχω και διάθεση. Ε τώρα βάλε ποιος θα κάτσει να κάνει παρέα με μια καταθλιπτικιά? Και τι θα έλεγα με κάποιον? Δεν έχω τίποτα να πω. 
> 
> ...



Κατι που μαρεσει σε εσενα , μου το εχεις δειξει οτι το εχεις, ειναι οτι εχεις το θαρρος γιατι θαρρος ειναι το οτι παραδεχεσαι οτι εχεις ελλατωματα και δε προσπαθεις να κανεις εντυπωση στους αλλους η να δειξεις οτι εισαι τελεια .
Αφου τοτε δεν εχεις προβλημα να κανεις το πρωτο βημα καλο ειναι τοτε να βγαινεις σε διαφορα μερη και να προσπαθησεις να βρεις καποιον να κανετε παρεα με σκοπο να γινεται φιλοι .
Ισως βρεις και μια εξαιρεση , εννοω εναν ανθρωπο που θα σε συμπαθησει και θα ειναι διπλα σου , ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει οχι ομως και αδυνατον .
Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι αν συμπαθεις κι εσυ καποιο ατομο που θα σε πλησιασει η που θα πλησιασεις εσυ .
Αφου εσυ αναζητεις φιλους καλα εκανες και αφησες τους αλλους αφου ηταν μονο παρεα και οχι φιλοι .
Αν μου ελεγες οτι δεν ειχες ποτε εστω παρεα η οτι κανενας δε σε συμπαθησε ποτε δε θα το πιστευα , αν καποιον δε τον συμπαθει ποτε κανεις πιστευω θα φταιει ο ιδιος οχι οι αλλοι γιατι θα εχει πολλα αρνητικα στον χαρακτηρα .
Στην εμφανιση ειτε ομορφος ειτε ''ασχημος'' να εισαι δε μπορει εστω παρεες η εστω και ενα ατομο για παρεα δε γινεται ποτε να μην ειχες .
Σημασια εχει κατα ποσο πλησιαζεις και εσυ τους αλλους οχι να περιμενεις μονο τους αλλους να σε πλησιασουν.
Ετσι κι αλλιως για ολους ειναι δυσκολο να βρουν τον αληθινο φιλο η τον πιστο ερωτικο συντροφο.
Δε μιλουσα για εσενα συγκεκριμενα στα παραπανω , γενικα .
Η εμφανιση φταιει σε μερικους ανθρωπους κι εμενα καποιοι με εχουνε δει σε εμφανιση και εβγαλαν συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι βαρετη και ξενερωτη αλλα εχω γνωρισει και ατομα που αντι για βαρετη η χαζη η ξενερωτη τους φαινομουνα γλυκουλα αλλα χαθηκαμε με αυτα δεν ημασταν φιλοι απλα και με αυτα παρεα μονο καναμε , αλλα τα περισσοτερα ατομα η αληθεια ειναι που γνωρισα με σνομπαραν .
Αλλα δε μπορει να μην εχει καμια καμια σημασια ο χαρακτηρας .
Γνωριζω προσωπικα καποιον που εμφανισιακα δεν ειναι και ασχημος αλλα ουτε και πανεμορφος αλλα ασχημο δεν τον λες κι ομως δεν εχει φιλους ουτε παρεες εξαιτιας της συμπεριφορας του .
Εγω κι ενας φιλος μου( ο μοναδικος μου) τον κανουμε μερικες φορες παρεα ομως που τον γνωριζουμε και σε αλλους γνωστους του φιλου μου για να βρει εστω παρεες να μη νοιωθει μονος αλλα ολο μαλακιες κανει , συγνωμη κιολας.
Το μονο που θελει ειναι να κανει εντυπωσεις η μειωνει τους αλλους και χαιρεται κι ετσι τον αντιπαθουνε ευκολα .
Οποτε εσυ που εισαι ευγενικη και δε παριστανεις την τελεια και αφου δεν εχεις προβλημα να πλησιαζεις τους αλλους θα βρεις εστω και καποιον που θα εκτιμησει τον χαρακτηρα σου .
Δε λεω οτι δε θα σε απορριψει κανεις δυστυχως θα βρεθουν και ατομα που θα σε προδωσουν η θα σε αποριψουν η που θα σου μιλησουν ασχημα αλλα θα βρεθει εστω και ενα ατομο που θα σου φερθει ευγενικα .
Δε πιστευω ομως οτι το προβλημα ειναι μονο οτι δε σε θελουν οι αλλοι , το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση η εχεις ανασφαλεια αυτο φταιει .
Ναι οσοι εχουνε εντυπωσιακη εμφανιση τους πλησιαζουνε πολλα ατομα το εχω δει ομως οσα εχουν μετρια η οχι κι τοσο ομορφη καλο θα ηταν να πλησιαζαν τους αλλους μεχρι να βρουνε καποιο ατομο ευγενικο .
Αν προσπαθησεις λιγο η μονο σε 4 μερη ισως μη βρεις αλλα αμα ψαξεις ειτε απο ιντερνετ ειτε απο αλλα μερη προσωπικα το θεωρω αδυνατον να μη βρεις .
Αν αποφασισεις να ψαξεις καποια στιγμη καλη τυχη !!!!

----------


## vodka

> Ο ευτυχισμενος.



Ο οποίος είναι ένα ρομαντικό πρόσωπο. 
Ένα πρόσωπο ιδεατό όσο και φανταστικό.
Τόσο όμορφο κι όμως..

Μόλις προσγειωθούμε στην πραγματικότητα και τον ψάξουμε γύρω μας στα πρόσωπα της καθημερινότητας...
Δεν θα τον βρούμε σε κανένα.

Ε!

----------


## vodka

> Βοτκα νιωθεις κι εσυ αυτο το συναισθημα να αποφευγεις να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεπτη;;;;
> Οταν το κανεις απογοητευεσαι;;;;


Νοκας ( νόμιζα πως ήσουν γυναίκα ρε ‘συ :P), διάβασα τα θέματα σου .
Που ‘σαι ‘συ μωρέ :P 
Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι υπάρχει άλλος άνθρωπος που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το θέμα της ασχήμιας και έχει οδηγηθεί στις ίδιες σκέψεις. Νόμιζα πως είμαι μόνο εγώ.

Το έχεις ξεπεράσει? πάντως στις περιγράφες σου τα βρήκα όλα όμοια με εμένα. Λες και διάβαζα τις σκέψεις μου.

Μόνο που εγώ.. θα σου πω..
Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρίκα, το έκανα αυτό. Απέφευγα όλους τους καθρέφτες, ναι, μου φαινόταν ντροπιαστικό να κοιτάζομαι ή έβαζα τα κλάματα μόλις κοιταζόμουν. Επίσης , είχα το πρόβλημα πως νόμιζα ότι όλος ο κόσμος με στραβοκοιτάζει στον δρόμο και σκέφτεται πόσο άσχημη είμαι ή νόμιζα ότι δεν μου μιλούν με καλό τρόπο εμένα πάλι για τον ίδιο λόγο. Έξω είχα σταματήσει να βγαίνω γιατί δεν άντεχα που όλοι γκομενίαζαν ενώ εγώ δεν είχα το δικαίωμα ούτε την ελπίδα, κυκλοφορούσα ξημερώματα ή αργά το βράδυ μόνο- και καλά για να μην με βλέπει κανείς- για να μην συναντώ στα πρόσωπα των περαστικών την απέχθεια. Ζήλευα όλες τις άλλες που ήταν πιο όμορφες και ένιωθα μειωνεκτικά δίπλα τους... Και στο τέλος απομονώθηκα από τα πάντα.. Έχω ρίξει κλάμα 6 χρόνων εγώ ...!
Κι το ότι δεν ήμουν εγώ ωραία κοπέλα, με έριξε στην κατάθλιψη . Αυτός ήταν κι ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να με αυτοκτονήσω τότε :P 

Σήμερα , όχι δεν τους αποφεύγω. Κανονικά όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι κοιτάζομαι ούτε συνέχεια μα ούτε και ποτέ. Όταν κοιτάζομαι όμως καμιά φορά προσεκτικά και εξετάζω κάθε σημείο,ναι απογοητεύομαι. Νιώθω αυτό το αίσθημα της απογοητεύσης. Ακόμη λέω ‘’κοίτα ρε πώς είσαι έτσι! Δεν θα αλλάξεις ποτέ σου’’.
Ή στον δρόμο όταν βλέπω καμιά κοπέλα, την κοιτάζω καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ‘’αχ τι όμορφη που είναι!’’ όχι με ζήλεια, αλλά με ένα αίσθημα θλίψης για τον ευατό μου.
Δεν με ρίχνει πια τόσο όσο τότε, ούτε αισθάνομαι μειωνεκτικά δίπλα σε κάποια –πχ έκανα παρέα με μια πανέμορφη –χορεύτρια σε κλαμπ ήταν. Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν είχα.
Τώρα, και να γυρίσει κάποιος να μου πει ‘’πώς είσαι έτσι?’’ δεν θα με πληγώσει καθόλου ούτε καν θα με αγγίξει. Αλλά από το Λύκειο και μετά δεν μου έχει τύχει τέτοιο πράγμα. Δεν ξανά έγινε ποτέ αυτό.

Από όλα αυτά που έκανα τότε, κάνω τα αντίθετα. Λειτουργώ κανονικά. Και βγαίνω , και ντύνομαι και περιποιούμαι και μιλάω με όλες κι όλους... Είμαι το ίδιο άσχημη και σάπια με τότε βέβαια, μόνο που τότε ήμουν και άσχημη και τρελή :Ρ

Ε κι αυτό... 
που δεν μπορώ να είμαι με κάποιον. 
Αυτούς τους κάποιους αποφεύγω ακόμη, όχι τους καθρέφτες. Όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτομαι , τόσο πιο σίγουρη είμαι για το ό,τι είναι αδύνατον.
Βασικά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό το συναίσθημα.
Αυτή η απογοήτευση που είμαι απαίσια.. δεν ξέρω ..δεν διορθώνεται. Υπάρχει.
Σκέφτομαι ότι αν κέρδιζα κάποτε 100.000 ευρώ, δεν θα αγόραζα σπίτι . Θα πήγαινα να κάνω πλαστικές μόνο και μόνο για να πάρω χαρά από την εμφάνιση μου. Για να είμαι χαρούμενη γι’ αυτό που είμαι κάθε μέρα κι ας μην γνώριζα και άντρα γκομενικό ποτέ μου και πάλι :Ρ
Αλλά είναι ένα όνειρο κι αυτό μόνο. Βασικά δεν έχω καμιά ελπίδα.

Τι θα κάνουμε ρε ‘συ Νόκας? Πες!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Βοντκα,πιστευεις οτι εχεις εξαντλησει τις δυνατοτητες να διορθωθεις?Οσο σου επιτρεπει το πορτοφολι φυσικα.
Σε ο,τι αφορα το θεμα του συντροφου,φανταζομαι κατι θα μπορεσεις να βρεις,εστω και σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια,αρκει και εσυ να εχεις προσγειωμενες απαιτησεις.

----------


## Nocash

> Τι θα κάνουμε ρε ‘συ Νόκας? Πες!



Να δεις ποσο ασχημα θα νιωσεις να εχεις διπλα σου ενα πολυ ωραιο παιδι και στην πορεια να καταλαβαινεις οτι τον κραζουνε οι φιλοι του γιατι ειναι μαζι σου...
Να του λενε ξερω γω 
"Μια χαρα παιδι εισαι τι της βρηκες αυτηνης...;;;"
Να δεις ποσο θα μισησεις τον εαυτο σου και τι τυψεις θα εχεις που νιωθει ασχημα και για σενα και ντρεπεται...Αν βεβαια ειναι σωστος δεν θα ντρεπεται ουτε θα νιωθει ασχημα απλα ετσι θα αισθανεσαι εσυ...

Εγω προσωπικα για να σ απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου..Πλεον δε κανω τπτ...Εχω αφεθει...Οταν λεμε εχω αφεθει εννοω κυριολεκτικα..Κουραστικα... αρα πολυ ομως...

----------


## 1-555-Confide

> Βοντκα,πιστευεις οτι εχεις εξαντλησει τις δυνατοτητες να διορθωθεις?Οσο σου επιτρεπει το πορτοφολι φυσικα.
> Σε ο,τι αφορα το θεμα του συντροφου,φανταζομαι κατι θα μπορεσεις να βρεις,εστω και σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια,αρκει και εσυ να εχεις προσγειωμενες απαιτησεις.


Το θέμα σου νομίζω πως αποδεικνύεται πιο περίπλοκο, και σίγουρα δεν είναι μόνο επιδερμικό. Αν έκλαιγες από μικρή όταν κοιταζόσουν στον καθρέφτη, αν δεν έβγαινες έξω γιατί νόμιζες ότι όλοι οι περαστικοί σε κοίταγαν και θα σε κορόιδευαν, και αν όλα αυτά τα ένιωθες από 6 (!!!) χρονών, πλέον αυτά τα συναισθήματα και η αυτοεικόνα σου μπορεί να έχουν παγιωθεί και να χρειάζεται ακόμη περισσότερη δουλειά για να αλλάξουν.
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό να πατάμε τα πόδια μας στη γη σχετικά με την εμφάνισή μας και όταν αυτή δεν είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της averageness να μας προβληματίζει πού και πού και άλλο να στερούμαστε εμπειρίες, να νιώθουμε σκουπίδια και να μας φερόμαστε αυτοτιμωρητικά γιατί κάποιες είναι ομορφότερες. Πάντα θα υπάρχουν ομορφότεροι σύμφωνα με τα κοινά πρότυπα, και πάντα θα υπάρχουν ασχημότεροι από εμάς. Δε μπορεί να ετεροκαθορίζεσαι τόσο ώστε να βυθίζεσαι αιώνια στη σύγκριση και να σε βγάζεις μείον. Σε αδικείς εξαιρετικά με αυτούς τους μηρυκασμούς και τα διαρκή επιτακτικά μέτρα. Και, εν πάσει περιπτώσει, μπορείς πάντα να λάμψεις σε άλλα πεδία, όμως έχεις τοποθετήσει την αυταξία σου σε ένα και μοναδικό, στο αισθητικό πεδίο. Δε νομίζεις ότι θα μπορούσες να το ισορροπήσεις αν φρόντιζες να στρέψεις την προσοχή σου στο πεδίο που θα μπορούσες να 
είσαι ο εαυτός σου, μοναδικός όπως όλοι αλλά με την ελευθερία να το δείξεις δίχως φόβο? Η ζωή είναι ένα πείραμα, δοκιμάζεις και διορθώνεις, μαθαίνεις και αλλάζεις, εξελίσσεσαι, μετασχηματίζεσαι. Θα σου θέσω έναν προβληματισμό, ως προς την θεώρηση της ομορφιάς, μπορείς να μελετήσεις το ρεύμα της αντι-Αισθητικής, ώστε να καταλάβεις σε βάθος πως οι άνθρωποι βλέπουν την ομορφιά ακόμη και ως κάτι που πρέπει να καταστραφεί, να αλλοιωθεί, να γίνει κάτι άλλο απ' αυτό που ήταν, υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που θα σου έδινε ένα τέτοιο ψάξιμο, στα πλαίσια της τέχνης και της φιλοσοφίας.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

1555,η Βοντκα ειναι νεα κοπελα,και αντιστοιχα θα ψαχνει ενα αγορι στην ηλικια της ή εστω πιο μεγαλο.Για τους αντρες αυτης της γενιας,αλλα και τους πιο μεγαλους,μην κοροιδευομαστε,η ομορφια ειναι το Α και το Ω για μια γυναικα.Σιγουρα,οταν γινει η πρωτη κινηση και πεσουν τα πρωτα...φιλια,μετα κοιτανε και αλλα πραγματα,αλλα χωρις την εμφανιση,δεν εχεις την ευκαιρια να δειξεις και τι αλλο κρυβεις ή δεν κρυβεις μεσα σου.Στο σχολειο επισης,τα παιδια ειναι πολυ σκληρα στα παιδια που ειναι διαφορετικα με ασχημο τροπο,και εφαρμοζουν πολυ αγρια ψυχολογικη πιεση εναντιον τους.Η Βοντκα ειναι 24,και τα 18 της χρονια τα εχει περασει σε τετοιο περιβαλλον.

Ας μην δινουμε ευκολα λογια και ευχες λοιπον,ειναι βασικο το προβλημα που εχει(αν οντως το εχει σε τετοιο βαθμο και δεν υπερβαλλει) και ειναι λογικο να την ριχνει.Το θεμα τι μπορει να κανει για αυτο.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Αν αυτό έχει τις ρίζες του κάπου αλλού και όχι στο δέρμα, τότε μπορεί να κάνει χίλιες εγχειρήσεις και να μην πάρει από την εικόνα της ΠΟΤΕ την ικανοποίηση που περιμένει.
Και για να σκέφτεται έτσι από 6
το ξαναγράφω
6 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ
το θεωρώ απίθανο το ζήτημα να είναι η μύτη, το πηγούνι ή το βυζί.

----------


## marian_m

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αν αυτό έχει τις ρίζες του κάπου αλλού και όχι στο δέρμα, τότε μπορεί να κάνει χίλιες εγχειρήσεις και να μην πάρει από την εικόνα της ΠΟΤΕ την ικανοποίηση που περιμένει.
> Και για να σκέφτεται έτσι από 6
> το ξαναγράφω
> 6 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ
> το θεωρώ απίθανο το ζήτημα να είναι η μύτη, το πηγούνι ή το βυζί.


Μπορει να ηταν υπερβαρη ή να ειχε καποιο ελαττωμα λογω του οποιου την κοροιδευαν στο σχολειο,για αυτο να ξεκινησε τοσο νωρις το θεμα.

----------


## vodka

> Να δεις ποσο ασχημα θα νιωσεις να εχεις διπλα σου ενα πολυ ωραιο παιδι και στην πορεια να καταλαβαινεις οτι τον κραζουνε οι φιλοι του γιατι ειναι μαζι σου...
> Να του λενε ξερω γω 
> "Μια χαρα παιδι εισαι τι της βρηκες αυτηνης...;;;"
> Να δεις ποσο θα μισησεις τον εαυτο σου και τι τυψεις θα εχεις που νιωθει ασχημα και για σενα και ντρεπεται...Αν βεβαια ειναι σωστος δεν θα ντρεπεται ουτε θα νιωθει ασχημα απλα ετσι θα αισθανεσαι εσυ...


Μπα. ΑΝ περάσω στο στάδιο του να μπορώ να είμαι με ένα παιδί εγώ η ίδια, τότε τελείωσε. Αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι για να πέρασα εκεί , δεν αισθάνομαι πια αυτές τις τύψεις για λογαριασμό του ούτε ντροπή και αναξιότητα για τον εαυτό μου. 
Καλά , όσο για να μάθω άσχημα σχόλια τρίτων.. ούτε καν ρε. Από δίπλα θα περάσουν.
Ακόμη και τώρα το έχω αυτό- την ειλικρίνεια την δέχομαι και μου αρέσει γιατί είναι η αλήθεια και δεν έχει σκοπό να σε πληγώσει . Την μ@@Λκία από κακεντρέχεια ή από σκέτη μ@@λκία , δεν την δέχομαι ούτε για την εμφάνιση ούτε για τίποτα. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να περάσει μέσα μου.

Καταλαβαίνω όμως πως το βλέπεις τώρα εσύ... είσαι ακόμη πολύ ευαίσθητος κι έχεις ακόμη τον εαυτό σου ριγμένο κάτω από τα πατωμάτα.

Eίδατε που σας λέω πως αν πας κατευθείαν στη σχέση, χωρίς να έχει φτιαχτεί η αυτοεικόνα κι η αυτοαξία πρώτα (αφού εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα κατά κύριο λόγο) δεν γίνεσαι καλά ποτέ.
Όπως την έχει πάθει κι ο Νόκας. Είχε και ωραία κοπέλα αλλά η αυτοαξία του δεν μπορούσε να ανέβει. Το αντίθετο, μειώθηκε κι άλλο.



> Εγω προσωπικα για να σ απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου..Πλεον δε κανω τπτ...Εχω αφεθει...Οταν λεμε εχω αφεθει εννοω κυριολεκτικα..Κουραστικα... αρα πολυ ομως...


Τουλάχιστον μέσα σου να νιώσεις καλά και να καταφέρεις να αποδεχθείς την κατάσταση - όποιο δρόμο κι αν έχεις διαλέξει...
Συμπαράσταση μικρέ

----------


## vodka

@ Confide Φταίει η διατύπωση μου και νόμιζες πως έκανα λάθος μάλλον.. 
Έγραψα ''κλάμα έξι χρόνων'', για έξι χρόνια δηλαδή ήμουν σε εκείνη την κατάσταση-από τα 13 έως τα 19 περίπου.
Όχι από έξι χρονών :P Τσάμπα φρίκαρες :P

Ως γυναίκα νιώθω σκουπίδι (ακόμη κι η λέξη ''γυναίκα'' δεν νομίζω ότι μου αξίζει), σαν άνθρωπο γενικά με τοποθετώ σε πολύ καλύτερο επίπεδο. 
Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα λόγια σου ειλικρινά, κι ακόμη περισσότερο για τον προβληματισμό - της Αντί-Αισθητικής. Θα το ψάξω για την μόρφωση.

@ Αλαφροίσκιωτε, προς το παρόν δεν ψάχνομαι για τίποτα και κανέναν, γιατί και να βρω , τι να τον κάνω? 
Ήδη έχω πει ότι είχα ευκαιρίες και καταστάσεις είχαν παιχτεί κτλ 
Όχι, δεν είναι λογικό που με ρίχνει. Κι εγώ δεν συμφωνώ, όπως κι ο Confide. Παρά είναι υπερβολικό όλο αυτό και δεν μου κάνει καλό κάπου. 
Ναι, η εμφάνιση παρά μετράει και ναι, η δική μου δεν είναι καλή - είναι βασικό το πρόβλημα, αλλά μέχρι να φτάνω και στο σημείο να πέφτω συνέχεια κι εγώ το βρίσκω υπερβολικό. Δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί αυτό μια ζωή. Κι άλλες δεν είναι εντάξει αλλά είναι χαρούμενες και δεν τις νοιάζει τίποτα, γιατί εμένα να με τρώει το μαράζι δηλαδή? 
Πρέπει να κοπεί αυτό τελείως.
Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα : )

----------


## vodka

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Καλή αρχή! 
Με χαρά μου θα συμμετέχω!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


 ο παντωγνωστης οπως παντα.. εμενα στη ζωη μου μου εχουν συμβει τοσο απιθανα πραγματα που δυσκολευομαι κ εγω ο ιδιος να τα πιστεψω αν η ζωη μου γινοταν ταινια θα ειχε κανει παταγο απο το απιστευτο σεναριο της κ *εκτος απο τους παντογνωστες φωστηρες που τα ξερουν ολα ΜΟΝΟ οσοι ηταν σχετικοι με οσα εβλεπαν θα τα πιστευαν*

ΥΓ θα προσλαβω τη vodka για συνηγορο για να στα χωνει συνεχεια χαχα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> πρήχτισσα


 χαχαχα λεξηπλαστης 
χαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχα χαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχ αχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχ αχαχαχαχαχχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχ αχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ αχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχ αχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχ αχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχα χαχαχαχαχχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχα χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχ αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα χαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα χχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχ αχχαχαχαχα
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## marian_m

> ο παντωγνωστης οπως παντα.. εμενα στη ζωη μου μου εχουν συμβει τοσο απιθανα πραγματα που δυσκολευομαι κ εγω ο ιδιος να τα πιστεψω αν η ζωη μου γινοταν ταινια θα ειχε κανει παταγο απο το απιστευτο σεναριο της κ *εκτος απο τους παντογνωστες φωστηρες που τα ξερουν ολα ΜΟΝΟ οσοι ηταν σχετικοι με οσα εβλεπαν θα τα πιστευαν*
> 
> ΥΓ θα προσλαβω τη vodka για συνηγορο για να στα χωνει συνεχεια χαχα!


Ναι, θα μπορούσε να κάνει "φανταστική" παρέα και με την κοπέλα σου!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Όσο για την ταινία, πράγματι θα ήταν ξεκαρδιστική!

----------


## marian_m

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## marian_m

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## marian_m

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Πρέπει να έπεσε πολυ μπινελίκι

----------


## Nocash

> Πρέπει να έπεσε πολυ μπινελίκι


Τι να πει κανεις... :P

Σκατα και σημερα παντως...Παλι οι παλιοιδεες οτι ειμαι ασχημος και το ποσα εχω στερηθει ολο αυτο το καιρο με εχουνε κυριευσει :-(

----------


## marian_m

> Πρέπει να έπεσε πολυ μπινελίκι


Κανένα μπινελίκι, τη γνώμη μας είπαμε. Απλά, για κάποιο λόγο, υπάρχει μεγάλη λογοκρισία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα!

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Κανένα μπινελίκι, τη γνώμη μας είπαμε. Απλά, για κάποιο λόγο, υπάρχει μεγάλη λογοκρισία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα!


Δεν πρόλαβα να δω τι έχετε γράψει Μαριαν....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κανένα μπινελίκι, τη γνώμη μας είπαμε. Απλά, για κάποιο λόγο, υπάρχει μεγάλη λογοκρισία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα!


 η λογοκρισια στο 95% των περιπτωσεων ειναι σωστη αφου στη δικη μου περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα πρασινο μυνημα οι υπολοιποι ας γραφουν τζαμπα για να διαγραφονται τα αντιστοιχα μυνηματα τους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ας πω πχ ενα παραδειγμα για το πως το παραξενο κ το απραγματοποιητο θα μπορουσε να γινει πραγματικο..

χτες σε ενα δρομο στην Αθηνα που ειχα περπατισει χιλιαδες φορες (χιλιαδες λεμε) καπια στιγμη λοιπον μου ηρθε εμπνευση να μπω σε ενα σκοτεινο στενο (θεοσκοτεινο για την ακριβεια) περπατωντας λοιπον στα σκοταδια ειδα το πιο απιστευτο κτιριο που ειχα δει ποτε και ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ διαβασα λεγετε οτι ειναι και στιχιομενο...

ενω θα μπορουσε να πει κανεις οτι αυτο δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα αλλα καπιο αποσπασμα απο καπιο μυθιστορημα σκληρου ψυχολογικου θριλερ οπως ελεγε κ ο den katalabainw (που δε τον ακουσε κανενας) καποτε μερικες φορες η αληθεια μιαζει σαν ψεμα

αρα λοιπον εγω προσπαθω να μιλησω σε οσους γνωριζουν τι λεω απο μονοι τους οι υπολιποι παντογνωστες που τα ξερουν ολα ας τα ερμηνευουν κ ολα οπως θελουν 

αυτοι που βλεπουν οτι βλεπω με καταλαβενουν κ σε αυτους απευθυνομαι. 

οι υπολιποι δεν εχουν ιδεα τι απιστευτα κ απιθανα πραγματα χανουν...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ας πω πχ ενα παραδειγμα για το πως το παραξενο κ το απραγματοποιητο θα μπορουσε να γινει πραγματικο..
> 
> χτες σε ενα δρομο στην Αθηνα που ειχα περπατισει χιλιαδες φορες (χιλιαδες λεμε) καπια στιγμη λοιπον μου ηρθε εμπνευση να μπω σε ενα σκοτεινο στενο (θεοσκοτεινο για την ακριβεια) περπατωντας λοιπον στα σκοταδια ειδα το πιο απιστευτο κτιριο που ειχα δει ποτε και ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ διαβασα λεγετε οτι ειναι και στιχιομενο...
> 
> ενω θα μπορουσε να πει κανεις οτι αυτο δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα αλλα καπιο αποσπασμα απο καπιο μυθιστορημα σκληρου ψυχολογικου θριλερ οπως ελεγε κ ο den katalabainw (που δε τον ακουσε κανενας) καποτε μερικες φορες η αληθεια μιαζει σαν ψεμα
> 
> αρα λοιπον εγω προσπαθω να μιλησω σε οσους γνωριζουν τι λεω απο μονοι τους οι υπολιποι παντογνωστες που τα ξερουν ολα ας τα ερμηνευουν κ ολα οπως θελουν 
> 
> αυτοι που βλεπουν οτι βλεπω με καταλαβενουν κ σε αυτους απευθυνομαι. 
> ...

----------


## Kortha



----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μολις τωρα αυτο το βιντεο εβλεπα!!Υποκλινομαστε..

----------


## Nocash

Καλα τα λεει η κοπελια αλλα δεν με καλυπτει...

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει ριζωσει το προβλημα...Τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ετσι ειναι και πλεον μια ειναι η λυση στον οριζοντα και αποψε μ το χαλασανε....

----------


## vodka

> Καλα τα λεει η κοπελια αλλα δεν με καλυπτει...
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει ριζωσει το προβλημα...Τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ετσι ειναι και πλεον μια ειναι η λυση στον οριζοντα και αποψε μ το χαλασανε....



KAΤΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΥ :P !!
Άσε τη μία λύση στην άκρη γιατί δεν είναι λύση αυτό, μικρέ. 
Μήπως όλοι αυτοί που βρήκαν αυτή τη ‘’λύση’’ λόγω χρεών, λόγω ερωτικής απογοήτευσης , έπραξαν καλά και όμορφα?
Ε άντε να φεύγουμε απ’ τη μέση. Όλοι οι χαζοί, όλοι οι άσχημοι, όλοι οι άρρωστοι , οι ανάπηροι (οι ομοφυλόφιλοι …! που τους θες στη γκιλοτίνα :PPP) κτλ να αδειάσουν την γωνιά. ‘Ετσι πάει?
Εκτός αν η λύση που σκέφτεσαι είναι να φύγεις απ’ το σπίτι ή να ληστέψεις καμιά τράπεζα ξέρω ‘γω... εκεί πάω πάσο!
Αν κατάλαβα λάθος συγνώμη, μου λες.
Πρέπει να το πάρεις όμως λίγο ανάποδα ρε ‘συ, Νόκας. 

Έχει ριζώσει το πρόβλημα. 
Κι εγώ κάποτε έτσι πίστευα. Ήμουν ακόμη πιο βαριά απ’ όσο είσαι εσύ τώρα, κι όμως κατάφερα και το ξερίζωσα- δεν το έχω ξεριζώσει όλο για όλο - κι όμως είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος μέσα μου σε σχέση με τότε. Κι ακόμη το δουλεύω μόνη μου όμως για τον εαυτό μου. Για εμένα. Δεν μου το ζητάει κανείς κι ούτε κανείς νοιάζεται ή ενδιαφέρεται για το αν εγώ θα βουλιάξω τελείως ή για τον αν θα καταφέρω κάτι καλύτερο. Όμως εγώ θέλω να καλυτερέψω την ζωή μου για εμένα.
Άρα κι εσύ μπορείς!
Είναι ριζωμένο- μα μπορείς να ξεριζώνεις από λίγο κάθε μέρα αρκεί να το πάρεις απόφαση ότι αυτό θα το δουλέψεις και δεν θα αφεθείς.
Μόνο του δεν φεύγει.

Η κοπέλα πολύ σωστά τα λέει, κι εφαρμόζονται αυτά που λέει κι σε εσένα μια χαρά. 
Όμως με την δική της σκέψη έφτασε σε αυτά τα συμπεράσματα και καλυτέρεψε την ζωή της πρακτικά. Ό,τι λέει, τα νιώθει και τα καταλαβαίνει αυτή η ίδια. Είναι αδύνατον να στα περάσει εσένα , αν δεν κάτσεις κάτω μόνος σου να καταλάβεις, να βρεις τι θα κάνεις, πώς θα βγεις από το βούρκο.
Αν δεν κάτσεις κάτω να στραφείς στο πώς θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα μόνος σου, πως θα ανέβεις από αυτή τη λακούβα , στο τι μπορεί να σκεφτείς να κάνεις για να νιώσεις καλύτερα, με σκέψη όμως και λογικές λύσεις που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ευχαριστημένος εσύ ο ίδιος με τον εαυτό σου, ό,τι και να πει η κοπέλα ή εμείς , ναι ,συμφωνώ , πως τα θεωρείς βλακείες και τα λόγια μας δεν μπορούν να σου αλλάξουν την ζωή ούτε να σου ξεριζώσουμε εμείς το πρόβλημα μπορούμε. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε εμείς να το κάνουμε για εσένα, όμως δεν γίνεται. 

Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να κάτσεις κάτω και να στρέψεις τη σκέψη σου όχι στη μαύρη ζωή που περνάς και σε όλα αυτά που χάνεις επειδή είσαι άσχημος, αλλά τι σκατά θα κάνεις για να κερδίσεις έστω κάτι απ’ όλα αυτά ξανά. Να τα πάρεις πίσω. Έστω την χαρά σου να φέρεις πίσω.
Δεν μπορεί να τα χάνεις όλα επειδή είσαι άσχημος. Κάτι απ’ όλα το αφήνεις εσύ και χάνεται.
Δεν σου γράφω κάτι παραπάνω , καθώς γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεσαι και ξέρω πολύ καλά πως καθώς διαβάζεις, θα σκέφτεσαι ‘’ναι καλά εντάξει αλλά εγώ είμαι έτσι και δεν αλλάξω. Εσύ λες μλκιες.’’.

Εγώ πάντως επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα κι επειδή είχα βρεθεί ακριβώς μέσα στα δικά σου τα παπούτσια κάποτε... σου λέω πως σε καταλαβαίνω, ξέρω πώς τα βλέπεις όλα , σε νιώθω, όπως θα σου πω και το άλλο όμως:
Κάτσε κάτω , βάλε σκέψη κάτω και άρχισε να λύνεις μικρέ. Μπορείς και γίνεται. 
Η μορφή δεν αλλάζει, όμως οι σκέψεις, το πώς νιώθεις και κατά συνέπεια οι πράξεις σου, είναι στο δικό σου το χέρι (μυαλό) να αλλάξουν.
Πείσμα ρε και δύναμη!

----------


## howtodream8

Πριν καιρο ειχα βρεθει σε ενα μπαρ και συζητουσα με τον μπαρμαν περι σχεσεων, σεξ, κτλ κτλ....με λιγα λογια την ειχα ακουσει και μιλαγα με εναν αγνωστο γιατι κοντευα να φουνταρω μεσα στο σπιτι και τα κωλοδιαβασματα. Τεσπα, μου ελεγε ο τυπος, οτι ο τυπος της γυναικας που του αρεσει ειναι ξανθια και πολυ skinny, μικροκαμωμενη και σκυλοφατσα. Κοινως να ειναι γυναικα που να τραβαει βλεμματα. Δεν ειμαι τιποτε απο αυτα βοτκα μου, αληθεια. Και θεωρω τον εαυτο μου ουδετερο. Ισως και ασχημο, γιατι οχι. Παρολαυτα ο τυπος γουσταρε για καποιον λογο. Ειχα πεσει απο τα συννεφα, δεν το πιστευα οτι ο σουπερ cute τυπος με εβρισκε τοσο ελκυστικη. Περασε λιγος καιρος, το θεμα μας ειχε προχωρησει και σε καποια συζητηση μας μου λεει: οντως, το μυαλο μπορει να σε εξιταρει πολυ, να κανει καποιον να σε ερωτευτει τρελα. Ομως εαν εχεις την Α(πες πως ειμαι εγω η Α) και την Β που εχει το μυαλο της Α+το πακετο ξανθια και κοκαλιαρα, διαλεγεις την Β.... Τοτε καταλαβα λοιπον οτι οσο ελκυστικο μυαλο και αν εχεις, εαν δεν εισαι τραβηχτικη, εαν δεν παραπεμπεις σε κατι πολυ γοητευτικο, συνεχως θα παραμονευει ο κινδυνος να μεινεις στον ασσο, καθως η εμφανιση τις περισσοτερες φορες υπερισχυει των παντων. Και δεν τα γραφω αυτα για να σε αποθαρρυνω, απλα μοιραζομαι την δικη μου εμπειρια που δειχνει οτι ο ερωτας περναει απο το γυμναστηριο, το κομμωτηριο και την καλη ντουλαπα :-Ρ εαν εισαι και λιγο εξυπνος, ακομη καλυτερα. Αλλα μεχρι στιγμης, βλεπω οτι το να εισαι ελκυστικος ανοιγει πολλες πορτες, σε ολους τους τομεις.

----------


## vodka

Ηowtodream, δεν με αποθαρρύνεις σε καμία περίπτωση. Θα κοροϊδεύαμε τον εαυτό μας, εάν κλείναμε τα μάτια στην πραγματικότητα επειδή δεν μας ''βολεύει'' (μιλάω για εμένα προσωπικά ε). 
Έτσι είναι, η ομορφιά ανοιγεί πολλές περισσότερες πόρτες σε αυτούς/ες που την έχουν και πολύ πιο εύκολα σε όλους τους τομείς - εκτός από την φιλία.
Και φυσικά, όλοι θέλουν γύρω τους μια ωραία γυναίκα - δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ για ποιον λόγο κάποιος θα προτιμούσε μια λιγοτέρο ελκυστική, εάν μπορούσε να βρει μια καλύτερη. 
Θα το έκανε αυτό μόνο αν την είχε αγαπήσει. Αν κάποιος είναι νέος και ζει την ζωή του , φυσικά και θα πάει με ό,τι καλύτερο βρει- το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις γυναίκες.
Αυτό είναι ζωή, απόλαυση, διασκέδαση και εμπειρίες.
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι άδικο όμως. Έτσι είναι το παιχνίδι. Το ωραίο μετράει - τι να γίνει...

Βλέπεις όμως πως κι εσύ, τον έριξες όμως με τα δικά σου προσόντα. Δεν σου ξέφυγε. 
Θέλω να πω, οκ... μπορεί να σε άφηνε για μια καλύτερη , όμως την εμπειρία σου την έζησες, την πήρες, την έχεις πια και ήρθες σήμερα εδώ να την γράψεις!
Και θα το καταφέρεις πάλι με κάποιον άλλον.
Άσχετα που κάποια άλλη θα έχει καταφέρει διακόσιους στον ίδιο χρόνο :P

Τέλος πάντων... 
τι να πω κι εγώ...

----------


## vodka

> η λογοκρισια στο 95% των περιπτωσεων ειναι σωστη αφου στη δικη μου περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα πρασινο μυνημα οι υπολοιποι ας γραφουν τζαμπα για να διαγραφονται τα αντιστοιχα μυνηματα τους


Δεν έχω ιδέα για το τι γράφτηκε, εύκολα μαντεύω όμως. Και φυσικά ο διαχειριστής κάνει άριστη δουλειά.
Συνέχισε την αξιοπρεπή σου εμφάνιση , καλέ μου εσύ! Τα δικά σου μηνύματα ποτέ δεν θα πρασινίσουν!




> ΥΓ θα προσλαβω τη vodka για συνηγορο για να στα χωνει συνεχεια χαχα!


Με χαρά μου θα γινόμουν ο συνήγορος σου, Άλεξ, μα δεν βρίσκομαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ για να χώνω.
Πάνω γράφει ''Φόρουμ υποστήριξης'', στην κατηγορία ''Κατάθλιψη- Δυσθυμία'' έχει κάτι μικρά γραμματάκια από κάτω... Εϊναι μια επεξήγηση. Όποιος έχει την δυνατότητα κατανόησης κειμένου το πιάνει το νόημα.

----------


## vodka

> Κατι που μαρεσει σε εσενα , μου το εχεις δειξει οτι το εχεις, ειναι οτι εχεις το θαρρος γιατι θαρρος ειναι το οτι παραδεχεσαι οτι εχεις ελλατωματα και δε προσπαθεις να κανεις εντυπωση στους αλλους η να δειξεις οτι εισαι τελεια .


Κάτι που μου αρέσει σε εσένα και μου το έχεις δείξει , είναι που είσαι πολύ καλόκαρδη, ευγενική, ειλικρινής κι εσύ, και βοηθάς απλόχερα τον κόσμο του φόρουμ : ) Κι εγώ δεν μπορώ παρά να σου δώσω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, μικρή ^^




> Η εμφανιση φταιει σε μερικους ανθρωπους κι εμενα καποιοι με εχουνε δει σε εμφανιση και εβγαλαν συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι βαρετη και ξενερωτη αλλα εχω γνωρισει και ατομα που αντι για βαρετη η χαζη η ξενερωτη τους φαινομουνα γλυκουλα αλλα χαθηκαμε με αυτα δεν ημασταν φιλοι απλα και με αυτα παρεα μονο καναμε , αλλα τα περισσοτερα ατομα η αληθεια ειναι που γνωρισα με σνομπαραν .


Ναι, δεν διαφωνώ, ισχύει. Δεν είναι όλοι ανοιχτοί στον καθένα όπως είναι, και βγάζουν εύκολα συμπεράσματα μόνο από αυτήν ή και απορρίπτουν λόγω αυτής μόνο. 
Δεν είναι τελείως αβάσιμο βέβαια αυτό (γενικά το λέω, όχι για εσένα), γιατί αν παρατηρήσεις τα ρούχα που φοράει κάποιος, μπορείς να καταλάβεις πχ το είδος της μουσικής προτιμάει ή κάποιο σπορ ίσως που κάνει. Με μια πρώτη ματιά σίγουρα φαίνεται και στο περίπου ο χαρακτήρας. Μπορείς να μαντέψεις την δουλειά του, την οικονομική του κατάσταση. Σίγουρα κάποια στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας του από τον τρόπο που ντύνεται.. φαίνονται αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα του , καθώς κι από την γενική έκφραση του προσώπου του-σίγουρα κι από αυτή βγάζεις πολλά συμπεράσματα..από την στάση του σώματος κτλ




> Αλλα δε μπορει να μην εχει καμια καμια σημασια ο χαρακτηρας .
> Γνωριζω προσωπικα καποιον που εμφανισιακα δεν ειναι και ασχημος αλλα ουτε και πανεμορφος αλλα ασχημο δεν τον λες κι ομως δεν εχει φιλους ουτε παρεες εξαιτιας της συμπεριφορας του .
> Εγω κι ενας φιλος μου( ο μοναδικος μου) τον κανουμε μερικες φορες παρεα ομως που τον γνωριζουμε και σε αλλους γνωστους του φιλου μου για να βρει εστω παρεες να μη νοιωθει μονος αλλα ολο μαλακιες κανει , συγνωμη κιολας.
> Το μονο που θελει ειναι να κανει εντυπωσεις η μειωνει τους αλλους και χαιρεται κι ετσι τον αντιπαθουνε ευκολα


Αυτό ήθελα να περιγράψω όμως, να.. ακόμη κι αυτόν τον ανέχεστε εσείς , έστω πού και πού. Δεν είναι τελείως μόνος , παρ' όλο τον άσχημο χαρακτήρα του.




> Αν αποφασισεις να ψαξεις καποια στιγμη καλη τυχη !!!!


Να 'σαι καλά, (κάποτε... θα αποφασίσω :Ρ). Καλή συνέχεια ^^

----------


## Nocash

Και για πες ρε βοντκα ποια ειναι η λυση;;;

Που 2 χρονια και βαλε ταλαιπωρουμαι με τα ιδια και τα ιδια...Ηδη εχω ξεπερασει το χρονικο οριο π ειχα βαλει στον εαυτο μου μηπως μπορεσω και "Στρωσω"
Δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη π περναω και ουτε η ποιοτητα ζωης μου ειναι ανεκτη...Κουραστηκα...

----------


## μαρκελα

:EEK!:  Τί έγινε πάλι εδώ; Vodka, βλέπω ότι το θρεντ τσιγκλάει πολύ... και τελικά μάλλον ανέδειξε την εσωτερική ασχήμια, σε μείζον 
θέμα, που κακά τα ψέματα να τονίσουμε, πως επηρεάζει αρνητικά και την όποια εξωτερική εμφάνιση ή κι εξαρτάται απ' αυτήν.
Εσύ όμως μια κι έχεις αρκετά θετικά στοιχεία και τη ζωή μπροστά σου, άρχισε ν' αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου έτσι όπως του αξίζει κι
απέβαλε την φωνή που έχεις ενσωματώσει του κριτή, που σου έμαθε να βλέπεις όχι με τα μάτια σου, αλλά με τα μάτια 
της ανταγωνιστικής και παρεμβατικής κοινωνίας μας, με τα ένα σωρό λάθος της πρότυπα και στερεότυπα.


Επίσης, σου βρήκα κι αυτό το συγκινητικό βιντεάκι, που γύρω στο 3:18' αφορά το θέμα σου

----------


## vodka

Έλα ρε συ, Nocash, κι η δική μου ποιότητα μίζερη είναι - και πολλών άλλων παιδιών εδώ μέσα- κι έχω ένα βουνό εξωτερικά προβλήματα σε όλους τους τομείς, που δεν είναι στο χέρι μου να τα λύσω κι είναι πολύ σημαντικότερα από αυτό εδώ το θέμα.
Δεν έχω λεφτά, δεν έχω φίλους, δεν έχω κάποιον να μιλήσω... και την βγάζω κλεισμένη μέσα σε αυτό το δωμάτιο. Συνέχεια με γραμματάκια. Ένα 6μήνο τώρα. 
Και δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα αλλάξει κάτι και πότε ... Παρηγορήσου λίγο, μικρέ! 
Κι έχω βαρεθεί τόσο πολύ τα πάντα, που πραγματικά και να πεθάνω βαριέμαι , μου φαίνεται ανούσιο και αυτό :P 
Οπότε κάθομαι απλά και είμαι.

Αν κι εσύ βαρέθηκες την ζωή που κάνεις με όλη σου την δύναμη και μπούχτησες, τότε η λύση είναι να σκέφτεσαι και να κάνεις τα αντίθετα απ' αυτά που κάνεις τώρα.
(Σου έστειλα δύο κατεβατά κείμενα. Εϊναι μια προσπάθεια να σε βοηθήσω..)

----------


## vodka

Μαρκέλα μου, είσαι μια πολύ οξυδερκής γυναίκα (κι όχι μόνο!) και σαν τέτοια, προσέδωσες σε αυτό το θέμα κι ένα ακόμη πολύ καλό point!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου και το βιντεάκι, που δεν θα κρύψω πως με συγκινεί εξίσου.
Και θα κρατήσω τα λόγια σου και όλων των υπολοίπων..

----------


## Nocash

Τα διαβασα βοντκα και δυστυχως δεν αλλαζω γνωμη εγω....Πλεον εχω αφεθει εχω στερηθει τοσα πολλα και οτι συμβαινει το ριχνω εκει...Εχει ριζωσει και δεν αλλαζει κατι...Μου εχει δημιουργησει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα και δεν μπορω ουτε να δουλεψω ουτε καθαρη σκεψη να εχω ουτε να ζησω με μια τουλαχιστον ανεκτη ποιοτητα ζωης...Αι στο διαολο με τη κωλο ζωη μου....

----------


## vodka

Κι όμως , Nocash, είσαι περισσότερο φοβητσιάρης παρά άσχημος , όπως κι εγώ.

Δεν θα σου πω ότι είναι παράλογο που τα ρίχνεις όλα στην εμφάνιση. Γιατί από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα. Έχεις δίκιο... Είναι ένα αντικειμενικό πρόβλημα που απευθύνεται σε εξωτερικούς παράγοντες, τους οποίους δεν είναι στο χέρι μας να τους ελέγξουμε. 
Είδες , και κανένα από τα παιδιά δεν μας είπε ότι έχουμε άδικο, καθώς όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι παίζει και πως παίζεται το παιχνίδι. Τι μετράει και τι όχι. Και γιατί το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι πως δεν θα ήθελαν να είναι στη θέση μας :PPP
Έφαγες τόνους απορρίψεων που έφεραν ατέλειωτες ώρες με κλάματα, απογοητεύσεις...
Είδες όλους τους άλλους γύρω σου, τους κανονικούς και τους ‘’όμορφους’’ να ζουν και να διασκεδάζουν με έρωτες και ανταπόκριση, ενώ όταν γύριζες και κοίταζες τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη αντίκρυζες μια μορφή που φταίει για όλα αυτά που δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις κι εσύ... όλα αυτά που χάνεις εξ αιτίας της...

Κι ήρθε το μίσος για την μορφή δικαιολογήμενα.
Κι ήρθε η κατάθλιψη , δικαιολογημένα κι αυτή. Που φέρνει με την σειρά της ακόμη ένα σωρό προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς και θλιβερά αισθήματα.

Ξεκινήσαμε από μια κακή εμφάνιση που συνειδητοποιήθηκε και δημιουργήθηκε ένα ολόκληρο σύμπλεγα προβλημάτων αλληλένδετων μεταξύ τους φυσικά σε όλους τους τομείς εσωτερικά, που όμως έχουν αντίκτυπο εξωτερικό πάλι παντού, το οποίο μπέρδεμα άντε τώρα να βρεις από πού θα το πιάσεις να ξεκινήσεις να το φτιάχνεις...

Και στο τέλος κάθε σκέψης, γυρνάς στην αρχή και λες ‘’ναι, αλλά αν δεν ήμουν άσχημος, δεν θα μου είχαν συμβεί όλα αυτά. Αν εγώ ήμουν κανονικός, τόσο κανονική θα ήταν κι η ζωή μου’’.
Και το ξέρω πως δεν ζητούσες τίποτα μεγαλεία και τίποτα άλλο περισσότερο από το να έχεις μια φυσιολογική εμφάνιση που θα σε βοηθούσε να αρέσεις, να πετυχαίνεις ευκολότερα στις σχέσεις στην φυσιολογική ζωή που ζουν όλοι οι γύρω μας. Στα όνειρα...
Αν δεν είχες ένα άσχημο πρόσωπο, δεν θα είχες υποστεί κοροϊδίες που σε πλήγωσαν βαθιά, απορρίψεις , δεν θα είχες φτάσει να μισείς τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα είχες πάθει εμμονή και κατάθλιψη...
Αν δεν ήσουν άσχημος, θα είχες μια ωραία, ευτυχισμένη και φυσιολογική ζωή σήμερα. Θα αγαπούσες τον εαυτό σου και ίσως είχες και πολλές αγάπες από άλλους.

Αλλά όλο αυτό το τελευταίο είναι μόνο ένα ‘’αν’’. Τι λες?

Έλα μωρέ, Nocash , εντάξει τώρα κωλώνουμε κι εμείς, παραδέξου το.
Σκέφτεσαι τη ‘’λύση’’, δηλαδή θα βρεις τα κότσια να τελειώσεις μια ζωή, αλλά δεν θα βρεις τα κότσια να αντέξεις μια απόρριψη?
Έχεις τα κότσια να βάλεις τέλος και να μην ξαναδεις ποτέ κανένα από τα αγαπήμενα σου πρόσωπα, και φοβάσαι να φλερτάρεις μια φορά την κοπέλα που σου αρέσει γιατί είσαι σίγουρος πως θα φας χυλόπιτα? Μπορεί και να είναι έτσι, να την φας, αλλά δεν θα την αντέξεις δηλαδή , τόσο πια σοβαρό είναι?
Και τι έγινε δηλαδή? Τόσος φόβος? 
Σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια σοβαρά να φουντάρεις, να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο του θανάτου και δεν σκέφτεσαι σοβαρά να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο 50 άκυρων? 
Σκέφτεσαι και κλαις για την ζωή που χάνεις και ψάχνεις δύναμη για να εφαρμόσεις την ‘’λύση’’ μια μέρα, αλλά φοβάσαι να βγεις έξω ένα βράδυ , να πιεις και να κοιτάξεις κι ας γύρισεις σπίτι απογοητεύμενος? Και δεν το κάνεις. Δεν ξεπερνάς τον εαυτό σου. Αν το κάνεις, μια άλλη μέρα θα τα πας καλύτερα.
Μια άλλη μέρα θα περάσεις καλά και θα γυρίσεις χαρούμενος.
Και τι έγινε που δεν θα επιστρέψεις όλες τις ημέρες χαρούμενος? Θα σε μαλώσει κανείς, θα σε κατακρίνει κάποιος? Όχι.
Φοβάσαι να ανοιχτείς σε έναν φίλο σου και να του πεις τα αισθήματα σου, τις σκέψεις και τους φόβους σου. Γιατί? Τόσο πια ντροπιαστικά είναι? Τι θα γίνει δηλαδή, τι θα σου κάνει? τι θα πάθεις αν εκθέσεις τον εαυτό σου όπως είναι?
Στα λέω εγώ που δεν έχω φοβηθεί να την κάνω την πράξη αυτή. 
Στα λέω εγώ που φοβόμουν και ντρεπόμουν για κάθε μου κίνηση, από το ανοίξω το στόμα μου να πω μια κουβέντα σε μια παρέα, μέχρι να πάω να ζητήσω δουλειά, μέχρι να πλησιάσω αυτόν που μου αρέσει.
Κι αυτά τα φόβομουν , όμως τα έκανα κι αυτά πράξη και χαίρομαι. Και τις πιο πολλές φορές πέτυχε κι είχα ένα αποτέλεσμα πολύ ικανοποιητικό.
Ακόμη έχω όμως κάποιους αλλά το προσπαθώ. Προσπαθώ και θέλω. Βλέπεις. Κι εγώ φοβάμαι την επαναλαμβανόμενη απόρριψη αλλά το σκέφτομαι και λέω ''ρε είσαι χαζή τελικά? και τι πάθεις στο τέλος?''. 

Όλα τα άλλα δεν τα φοβάμαι. Και ανάπηρη να μείνω, τα πόδια να μου κόψουν, θα το αντέξω και θα το δεχθώ μια χαρά. Καλά θα είμαι. 
Και φοβάμαι μερικές απορρίψεις λόγω ασχήμιας? Γελοίο δεν είναι ρε συ?
Απλά θα έρθουν οι μέρες που θα με πιάσει στεναχώρια και θα έρθω εδώ στο φόρουμ να κλάψω.

Έλα τώρα... 
Εντάξει κι εγώ... βλέπεις ότι κλαίγομαι. Μου αρέσει μάλλον μερικές φορές να κλαίγομαι και αφήνω τον εαυτό μου να το κάνει χωρίς ντροπή αφού το θέλει. Και ναι, γίνομαι και τραγική. Γιατί να το κρύψω? Αφού έτσι νιώθω όταν το κάνω... μου βγαίνει μια τραγικότητα οκ.
Και έρχονται οι μέρες που πέφτω σε μαύρη κατάθλιψη γιατί έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας μου. Μια ζωή είμαι καταθλιπτική κάπως- δεν είμαι η χαρά της παρέας.
Κι όμως γελάω. 

Γελάω ρε με τα χάλια μου και προχωράω.
Και ξεπερνάω του φόβους που έχω μέσα στο κεφάλι μου για κάθε μου κίνηση να με σταματούν.

Δες λίγο την ζωή σαν challenge. Δοκίμασε λίγο τον εαυτό σου στα απλά καθημερινά που σταματάς να κάνεις επειδή νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορείς. Ρώτα τον , πες’’ ρε φοβητσιάρη, γιατί φοβάσαι να το κάνεις αυτό?’’.
Κι όταν νιώθεις κουρασμένος, κάτσε ξεκουράσου.
Κι όταν νιώθεις λυπημένος, κλάψε με την ησυχία σου.
Κι όταν νιώθεις απογοητευμένος, λυπήσου κι άλλο.
Ζήτα από κάποιον να σε φροντίσει , αν υπάρχει τέτοιος. 
Αλλιώς φρόντισε εσύ λίγο τον εαυτό σου σαν να ήταν παιδί.
Μα σήκω την άλλη μέρα, Nocash, και πάρε έστω αυτό το μικρό που μπορείς να πάρεις.
Η μορφή δεν αλλάζει αλλά μη μου λες ότι τελικά αυτή φταίει για τα πάντα. 
Μη γυρίζεις πάλι στην αρχή.

Άιντε.

----------


## cherrybanana

*Τεσπα, μου ελεγε ο τυπος, οτι ο τυπος της γυναικας που του αρεσει ειναι ξανθια και πολυ skinny, μικροκαμωμενη και σκυλοφατσα. Κοινως να ειναι γυναικα που να τραβαει βλεμματα. Δεν ειμαι τιποτε απο αυτα βοτκα μου, αληθεια.* 
κοινως τα μπαζα!,σορυ οι ψευτοωραιες ηθελα να πω!

----------


## howtodream8

> *Τεσπα, μου ελεγε ο τυπος, οτι ο τυπος της γυναικας που του αρεσει ειναι ξανθια και πολυ skinny, μικροκαμωμενη και σκυλοφατσα. Κοινως να ειναι γυναικα που να τραβαει βλεμματα. Δεν ειμαι τιποτε απο αυτα βοτκα μου, αληθεια.* 
> κοινως τα μπαζα!,σορυ οι ψευτοωραιες ηθελα να πω!


Να ξερες cherrybanana, ποσοι δε θα με απερριπταν αν ημουν ετσι.....

----------


## cherrybanana

> Να ξερες cherrybanana, ποσοι δε θα με απερριπταν αν ημουν ετσι.....


το μονο ευκολο να γινεις..αδυνατισε μεχρι αηδιας και βαλε στην χλωρινη το μαλλι σου.
οκ δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι υπαρχουν και οι ωραιες αυτου του ειδους αλλα οι περισσοτερες ειναι εντελως ψευτικες.
και γιατι να αρεσεις στο συρμο?το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να εισαι ο εαυτος σου!
θα θελες να γινεις μια απο αυτες τις παμπολλες πανομοιτυπες κοπελες?

----------


## howtodream8

> το μονο ευκολο να γινεις..αδυνατισε μεχρι αηδιας και βαλε στην χλωρινη το μαλλι σου.
> οκ δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι υπαρχουν και οι ωραιες αυτου του ειδους αλλα οι περισσοτερες ειναι εντελως ψευτικες.
> και γιατι να αρεσεις στο συρμο?το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να εισαι ο εαυτος σου!
> θα θελες να γινεις μια απο αυτες τις παμπολλες πανομοιτυπες κοπελες?


Συμφωνω οτι ειναι σημαντινο να εισαι ο εαυτος σου! Και το πρεσβευα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου και εχω αλλαξει πολλες πολλες φορες look, αλλα το μεσα μου ηταν το ιδιο. Και με εντυπωσιαζε το ποσο διαφορετικη αποδοχη επαιρνα απο τα ιδια ατομα, πριν και μετα. Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα, επειδη τυχαινει να εργαζομαι (εθελοντικα βεβαια) σε αθλητικους χωρους και να ειμαι συνεχεια σε κινηση,ποτε δε μακιγιαρομαι ή δε φτιαχνω τα μαλλια μου, γιατι πολυ απλα φαντασου να εισαι σε ενα κολυμβητηριο για παραδειγμα και να τρεχει το μακιγιαζ....γελοιο.....οπως καταλαβαινεις, εαν βγω εξω φτιαγμενη, ατομα που στον αθλητικο χωρο δε θα με κοιτουσαν, θα με κοιταξουν εαν τυχει να βρεθουμε ενα βραδυ εκτος εργασιας. Ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειμαι ακριβως το ιδιο ατομο. Παντα οι πιο ομορφοι/ομορφες και αντιστοιχα εντυπωσιακοι εχουν καλυτερες και περισσοτερες ευκαιριες. Ετσι λειτουργει ο κοσμος. Και σουπερ εξυπνος, καλοσυνατος και ενδιαφερων χαρακτηρας να εισαι, στο τελος θα νικησει η εντυπωσιακη ξανθια καουκα :-Ρ. Ασε που απ'οτι ακουω δεξια αριστερα σε ανδροπαρεες, τους αρεσει να ειναι και λιγο χαζη η κοπελα. Δε χρειαζεται να ξερεις πολλα πολλα, ουτε να εχεις κανενα τελειο χαμογελο. Ωραιο σωμα να εχεις και στα υπολοιπα λιγη σημασια δινουν...αυτο τουλαχιστον βλεπω να συμβαινει γυρω μου.

----------


## cherrybanana

> Συμφωνω οτι ειναι σημαντινο να εισαι ο εαυτος σου! Και το πρεσβευα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου και εχω αλλαξει πολλες πολλες φορες look, αλλα το μεσα μου ηταν το ιδιο. Και με εντυπωσιαζε το ποσο διαφορετικη αποδοχη επαιρνα απο τα ιδια ατομα, πριν και μετα. Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα, επειδη τυχαινει να εργαζομαι (εθελοντικα βεβαια) σε αθλητικους χωρους και να ειμαι συνεχεια σε κινηση,ποτε δε μακιγιαρομαι ή δε φτιαχνω τα μαλλια μου, γιατι πολυ απλα φαντασου να εισαι σε ενα κολυμβητηριο για παραδειγμα και να τρεχει το μακιγιαζ....γελοιο.....οπως καταλαβαινεις, εαν βγω εξω φτιαγμενη, ατομα που στον αθλητικο χωρο δε θα με κοιτουσαν, θα με κοιταξουν εαν τυχει να βρεθουμε ενα βραδυ εκτος εργασιας. Ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειμαι ακριβως το ιδιο ατομο. Παντα οι πιο ομορφοι/ομορφες και αντιστοιχα εντυπωσιακοι εχουν καλυτερες και περισσοτερες ευκαιριες. Ετσι λειτουργει ο κοσμος. Και σουπερ εξυπνος, καλοσυνατος και ενδιαφερων χαρακτηρας να εισαι, στο τελος θα νικησει η εντυπωσιακη ξανθια καουκα :-Ρ. Ασε που απ'οτι ακουω δεξια αριστερα σε ανδροπαρεες, τους αρεσει να ειναι και λιγο χαζη η κοπελα. Δε χρειαζεται να ξερεις πολλα πολλα, ουτε να εχεις κανενα τελειο χαμογελο. Ωραιο σωμα να εχεις και στα υπολοιπα λιγη σημασια δινουν...αυτο τουλαχιστον βλεπω να συμβαινει γυρω μου.


εμενα παντως αυτες οι τυπισσες μου φαινονται τερμα βαρετες(τωρα αν ημουν αντρας δεν ξερω πως θα τις εβλεπα)
η βλακεια ειναι αρεστη στους αντρες γιατι υποσυνειδητα τους δημιουργει την ιδεα οτι οι ''ψιλοχαζες'' (ειπαμε μην ειναι και στοκοι) πεφτουν ευκολα στο κρεβατι.

κι εγω απο οτι βλεπω γυρω μου το μακιγιαζ και το fake κερδιζει τις εντυπωσεις οποτε δεν υπαρχουν ασχημες και ομορφες

----------


## howtodream8

> εμενα παντως αυτες οι τυπισσες μου φαινονται τερμα βαρετες(τωρα αν ημουν αντρας δεν ξερω πως θα τις εβλεπα)
> η βλακεια ειναι αρεστη στους αντρες γιατι υποσυνειδητα τους δημιουργει την ιδεα οτι οι ''ψιλοχαζες'' (ειπαμε μην ειναι και στοκοι) πεφτουν ευκολα στο κρεβατι.
> 
> κι εγω απο οτι βλεπω γυρω μου το μακιγιαζ και το fake κερδιζει τις εντυπωσεις οποτε δεν υπαρχουν ασχημες και ομορφες


Παρα μονο ενα καλο μακιγιαζ ε?  :Wink:  Περα απο την πλακα, δεν ξερω εαν εν τελει περνανε καλυτερα αυτες, εχουν ομως σιγουρα πολλες ευκαιριες, ειδικα στα επαγγελματικα. Σχεδον σε ολες τισ αγγελιες εργασιας που διαβαζω ζητανε εμφανισημες....εμ λογιστης, εμ ταμιας, εμ κυλικειο....εμφανισημη....χαχ αχα.....και ζητανε παντα φωτογραφια...! Απο τη μια καλο, γιατι οκ, πρεπει οντως να εισαι λιγο εμφανισημος στις δουλειες που συναναστρεφεσαι με κοσμο, το θεμα ειναι τί εννουν με το εμφανισημος!

----------


## cherrybanana

> Παρα μονο ενα καλο μακιγιαζ ε?  Περα απο την πλακα, δεν ξερω εαν εν τελει περνανε καλυτερα αυτες, εχουν ομως σιγουρα πολλες ευκαιριες, ειδικα στα επαγγελματικα. Σχεδον σε ολες τισ αγγελιες εργασιας που διαβαζω ζητανε εμφανισημες....εμ λογιστης, εμ ταμιας, εμ κυλικειο....εμφανισημη....χαχ αχα.....και ζητανε παντα φωτογραφια...! Απο τη μια καλο, γιατι οκ, πρεπει οντως να εισαι λιγο εμφανισημος στις δουλειες που συναναστρεφεσαι με κοσμο, το θεμα ειναι τί εννουν με το εμφανισημος!


τι εννοεις οταν λες αυτες?οι αποψεις περι ομορφιας διειστανται
αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι σπανια βλεπεις κοπελες με φυσικη ομορφια(ε καλα ποσες δουκισσες να κυκλοφορουν?) οι περισσοτερες που εχουν περαση απλως πληρουν τις προυποθεσεις(οκ γυμνασμενο σωμα,βαμμενο μαλλι,ωραιο ντυσιμο,περιποιημενες) πραγματα που δεν γεννιεσαι με αυτα,τα αποκτας

----------


## cherrybanana

βαρετες εννοουσα οτι μου φαινονται αυτες που δεν ασχολουνται με τιποτε αλλο περα απο την εμφανιση τους..οι χαζες!

----------


## howtodream8

> βαρετες εννοουσα οτι μου φαινονται αυτες που δεν ασχολουνται με τιποτε αλλο περα απο την εμφανιση τους..οι χαζες!


Κι εγω μεχρι λιγο καιρο αυτο πιστευα και μαλιστα δεν ενιωσα ποτε ιδιαιτερα ασχημα για το πως δειχνω, αν και θεωρω οτι ειμαι μετρια. Παρολαυτα, τον τελευταιο καιρο ακουω ολο και περισσοτερο να επικρατει η λογικη του να εισαι απλα ωραιος, εντυπωσιακος και με ενα μετριο επιπεδο νοημοσυνης αρκει. Επειδη πλεον υπαρχει μεγαλη γκαμα επιλογων και μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος, κερδιζουν οι καλυτεροι/καλυτερες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> βαρετες εννοουσα οτι μου φαινονται αυτες που δεν ασχολουνται με τιποτε αλλο περα απο την εμφανιση τους..οι χαζες!


...πολύ απόλυτο μου φαίνεται αυτό. Δηλαδή αν κάποια γυναικα ενδιαφέρεται για την εξωτερικη της εμφάνιση, πρέπει οπωσδηποτε να είναι χαζη?

----------


## cherrybanana

> ...πολύ απόλυτο μου φαίνεται αυτό. Δηλαδή αν κάποια γυναικα ενδιαφέρεται για την εξωτερικη της εμφάνιση, πρέπει οπωσδηποτε να είναι χαζη?


ειπα ΜΟΝΟ με την εμφανιση και με τιποτε αλλο,εχει διαφορα

----------


## Macgyver

> Κι εγω μεχρι λιγο καιρο αυτο πιστευα και μαλιστα δεν ενιωσα ποτε ιδιαιτερα ασχημα για το πως δειχνω, αν και θεωρω οτι ειμαι μετρια. Παρολαυτα, τον τελευταιο καιρο ακουω ολο και περισσοτερο να επικρατει η λογικη του να εισαι απλα ωραιος, εντυπωσιακος και με ενα μετριο επιπεδο νοημοσυνης αρκει. Επειδη πλεον υπαρχει μεγαλη γκαμα επιλογων και μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος, κερδιζουν οι καλυτεροι/καλυτερες.



Μαρια , εχω τεραστια εμπιστοσυνη σε σενα , γι αυτο κ σε ξεχωρισα . Ξερω πως λειτουργεις , κ οτι εχεις ενα τεραστιο πεισμα μεσα σου . Μπορει να ' κλαιγεσαι ' αλλα εχεις ισχυρο χαρακτηρα κ δεν μασας . Θα βρεις τον δρομο σου , ειμαι βεβαιοτατος . Ti εγινε με Ελβετια ? Φιλικα Μαρακι .

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ειπα ΜΟΝΟ με την εμφανιση και με τιποτε αλλο,εχει διαφορα


....ναι, οκ αλλα ειναι πολυ μικρο αυτο το ποσοστο.....

----------


## Serenity2

Αν η ασχήμια είναι κάτι που περνάει από το χέρι σου π.χ. βάρος τότε άλλαξε το! Αν όμως είναι κάποια δυσμορφία που δεν περνάει από το χέρι σου και σε παραπέμπει στο να φαίνεσαι π.χ. σαν αγόρι (μόνο αν φαίνεσαι αγόρι-δεν δέχομαι να αλλάξεις αν απλά είσαι άσχημη) επίσης άλλαξε το με μια πλαστική! Αυτά.  :Smile:

----------


## Eagle guy

Έχεις νάζι ή τσαχπινιά στο στυλ σου? Αν έχεις, χρησιμοποίησέ τα και μην ανυσηχείς, ο άντρας πέφτει και με αυτά, σιγουράκι! Υπάρχουν κοπέλες με πολύ άσχημα χαρακτηριστικά- που εσύ με βάση ό,τι έγραψες δεν έχεις- που έχουν αρκετά αγόρια στο ενεργητικό τους, το έχω δει. Το χαρακτηριστικό τους? Διεκδικούν τους άντρες και δε μασάνε

----------


## ΙΟΥΛΙΤΑ

Σημασία δεν έχει η εξωτερική αλλά η εσωτερική ομορφιά. δεν πα να έχω τον ομορφότερο άνθρωπο απέναντι μου άμα ο άλλος δεν βγάζει ομορφιά απο την ψυχή μου κουασιμόδος θα μου φαίνεται.. είδαμε και άλλες, ψηλές με όμορφο σώμα ωραία μαλλιά ωραίο δέρμα αψεγάδιστο πρόσωπο που δεν κατάφεραν να αποκτήσουν όσα ονειρεύονταν στη ζωή τους που έμειναν στάσιμες και με καμία ευτυχία. γι αυτό σου λέω δεν παίζει ρόλο τελικά η εξωτερική εμφάνιση στο πως θα ζήσεις. γι αυτό να είσαι ο εαυτός σου όπως κι αν είσαι και όσους έχεις κοντά σου θα είναι γιατί τους άρεσες εσύ και μόνο εσύ... εγω προσωπικά είδα κοπέλες που αντικειμενικά δεν ήταν όμορφες όμως είχαν μια πολύ καλή τύχη και άξιους ανθρώπους δίπλα τους.. κανένα ρόλο δεν παίζει στη τελική η εξωτερική εμφάνιση, συμφωνώ πως είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που παρατηρεί κάποιος γιατί πρώτα αυτό φαίνεται και όχι ο χαρακτήρας αλλά μέχρι εκεί.. εγω τουλάχιστον δεν κρίνω ποτε απο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση κάποιον..

----------

